#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-30
<Unit193> I still had 2 weeks!
<Cheri703> gilbert: the send keys directions aren't working for me
<Cheri703> from that page
<gilbert> http://subkeys.pgp.net/ looks broken itself :(
<Cheri703> ah, k
<gilbert> try pgp.mit.edu
<Cheri703> that may be the issue? I keep getting "cheri francis is not a key id" and yet on the webpage, it says to put gpg --send-keys 'Your Name' --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net
<Cheri703> so somewhere there is a disconnect between the directions and what I'm typing, it is entirely possible that it's me and how I'm reading it
<gilbert> make sure you maintain proper capitalization
<Cheri703> I did the first few attempts
<gilbert> same as output of 'gpg --list-keys'
<Cheri703> should it have the 'around' the name?
<gilbert> yes
<Cheri703> same thing
<gilbert> try using your email instead of your name
<Cheri703> same in varying configurations and even name + email
<Cheri703> and using the pgp.mit.edu
<gilbert> try just email
<Cheri703> list keys shows "uid Cheri Francis <cheri703@gmail.com>"
<Cheri703> did that
<Cheri703> did it with and without the <> too
<Cheri703> it just says "not a key id: skipping" and repeats that for each other section of the command
<gilbert> try using your fingerprint (the characterstring after pub 1024d/)
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> maybe it worked?
<Cheri703>  gpg --send-keys '7D79CA11' --keyserver hkp://pgp.mit.edugpg: "--keyserver" not a key ID: skipping
<Cheri703> gpg: "hkp://pgp.mit.edu" not a key ID: skipping
<Cheri703> gpg: sending key 7D79CA11 to hkp server keys.gnupg.net
<Cheri703> there should be a new line after mit.edu
<gilbert> it worked http://keys.gnupg.net/pks/lookup?search=cheri+francis&op=index
<Cheri703> ok
<gilbert> the command order is wrong in those instructions it seems.  keyserver needs to come first
<Cheri703> kk, weird
<Cheri703> might send that to the list as well
<Unit193> The guide on Launchpad wasn't bad...
<Cheri703> thanks for your help :)
<gilbert> no problem :)
<gilbert> going afk for a while
<Cheri703> http://thedailywh.at/2011/05/29/look-at-this-dog-paddling-dog-of-the-day/
<Unit193> Welcome back jgould!
<Unit193> And dang hitting the wrong keys!
<Unit193> Hmmm.... X :0 is taking up 42% cpu
<MarkDude> Hello Ohio
<MarkDude> paultag, ping
 * MarkDude wanted to know if you would help/observe me leading Oregons 1st IRC meeting in a few years
<MarkDude> Should take ten minutes- maybe 15
 * jgould wanders in
<MarkDude> 7pm my time
<MarkDude> hello jgould
<jgould> 'Ello
<MarkDude> I am in Cali- I stop by to bug the Ohio team every so often
<jgould> that would be 10PM our time if they are in the westren part of OR
<MarkDude> Since they are one of the coolest- which is weird- since I thought Cleveland would be more of a detriment
 * MarkDude kids 
<MarkDude> :)
<jgould> appearantly, I have a doggie top computer now...
<jgould> The dog has his head in my lap and won't move...
<Cheri703> o/ MarkDude
<jgould> \o Cheri703
<Unit193> Howdy MarkDude (I've seen you on wiki edits)
<Cheri703> hey jgould
<Cheri703> how's cbus?
<MarkDude> Hello Cheri703 Unit193
<jgould> it was nice the last time I was out (at 7 this morning)
<Cheri703> heh
 * MarkDude gets around :)
<jgould> How's up north
<Cheri703> reasonable
<Cheri703> it was hot today
<Cheri703> MarkDude: are you coming out for OLF?
<MarkDude> That penguin thing you shared was awesome Cheri703 - I am pondering doing a blog post on it
<MarkDude> When is OLF?
 * MarkDude had to miss SELF this year- not happy about it
<MarkDude> Courtney and I both miss it
<jgould> \o Cheri703 from teh houes
<jgould> er
<jgould> I'm thinking I don't have an excuse to not go to OLF,  It's down the street from the house
<jgould> i really need to get the kinks worked out of this trackpad...
<Cheri703> september 9th-11th
<MarkDude> Sept- I may be able to make it- I will see if I can be sponsored
<MarkDude> That would be cool to go to
<Cheri703> I've offered to a few people: if you don't mind carpooling down with me, you can crash here :)
<MarkDude> VEry cool
<MarkDude> That would make it easier for me asking for $
<MarkDude> Who knows I may be hired by then
<jgould> I always ask for $ just becasue you never know...
<MarkDude> Well yes- is there still time for CFP?
 * MarkDude thinks OLF could maybe use my Linux is a cult talk- 
<jgould> Ow... I just hit my self in the head with my laptop
<MarkDude> Careful
<Cheri703> cfp?
<Cheri703> maybe
<Cheri703> let me see if I have the email still
<jgould> I know.  Steve would be might pissed if I broke the laptop with my head while running Linux ;)
<Cheri703> looks like the deadline was may 1, but who knows if it's still open
<Cheri703> I thought I'd seen something about it being extended
<Cheri703> ah, MarkDude http://ohiolinux.org/node/57
<Cheri703> extended til june 1
<Cheri703> thought so
<MarkDude> Cool- I think I can do that
 * jgould reads through the condensed comic strips that Unit193 posts
<jgould> Damn it, I can't get comfrotable
 * Cheri703 is installing xp on a laptop >.< I hate it
<jgould> Nor can i spell
<jgould> Is that on that Dell, Cheri703
<MarkDude> Xp is still better than Vista
<canthus13> DOS 3.3 is still better than Vista.
<gilbert> i keep xp around via vbox
<gilbert> winme was even better than vista
<jgould> I keep XP in a vbox as well
<jgould> speaking of which...
<Cheri703> yeah jgould
<Cheri703> it's for my brother
<jgould> Woah! gilbert's here
<Cheri703> I just hate the install process, it takes SO LONG
<jgould> and it restarts three times I think...
<jgould> The Mac OS has it down to once: at the end...
<Cheri703> well, more than that when you factor in the 2987384 updates it has to install -_-
<gilbert> jgould: hehe, yeah.  making an effort to have an irc presence again ;)
<jgould> Exactly
<gilbert> jgould: anyway, sounds like clintonville is the winner.  i'll send an email out tomorrow
<jgould> Ah.  I'm here pretty regularly, unless our router goes belly up
<jgould> Are we still meeting at 6:30?
<gilbert> we were meeting at 6, but that's a bit early for me anymore.  630 would be good
<jgould> I was going to say that 7 would be even better.  Makes it easier for people to get off of work and then show up
<gilbert> jgould: yeah, thats the problem ive been having.  i'll make it 7
<jgould> This laptop isn't so cold after it's been running for about 20 mintues...
<Unit193> jgould: The comics I post? (Don't link it)
<jgould> Yes, Unit
<Unit193> Cheri703: You don't like ncurses, right?
<jgould> that consolidated list of comics
<Unit193> jgould > My channel?
 * jgould is hungry
<Cheri703> I don't know anything about it as far as I know
<Unit193> newsbeuter Syncs with google reader
<jgould> newsbeuter?
<Unit193> jgould: Yep! Do you use Google Reader?
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> Have for years
<jgould> Now if only I could sort out this track pad issue
<Unit193> jgould: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/newsbeuter-cli-feed-reader-gains-google.html
<MarkDude> paultag, unping- It appears no one has showed up to the first IRC meeting
<MarkDude> So it is a log of me talking to myself- which I will share via ML :D
<Unit193> Did ya have a meetbot?
<JonathanD> MarkDude is here too?
 * MarkDude is everywhere :)
<MarkDude> Kinda like mold
<MarkDude> Hey JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi.
 * JonathanD is camping.
<Cheri703> hi JonathanD
<canthus13> Meh. campers should be banned.
<Unit193> Howdy JonathanD!
<Cheri703> :) you're like me, I make sure I can at least check my email while out and about
<JonathanD> non-geeknic, though.
<canthus13> Oh. CAMPING.
<canthus13> nevermind.
<JonathanD> yes, canthus13
<JonathanD> around a fire.
<JonathanD> not around the base.
<canthus13> Heh.
<JonathanD> here, have a smore.
<canthus13> Couldn't leave your laptop long enough to enjoy the outdoors?
 * canthus13 eyes Cheri703.
<Unit193> I just glad he spells his name correctly ;)
<JonathanD> canthus13: I would have been fine but somehow I got pinged...
<Cheri703> canthus13: I have internet on my phone...
<Cheri703> don't need a laptop
<canthus13> Cheri703: ...Chocolate...Marshmallow... graham crackers...
<Cheri703> ahhh, yes
<JonathanD> Yeh. I share a common irssi instance between phone and laptop. This is phone.
<jgould> isn't ssh nice?
 * canthus13 lurves his ssh/screen/irssi. :)
<Cheri703> I tried quasseldroid, but no love for my phone :(
<Unit193> canthus13: +1!
<JonathanD> jgould: mostly.
<JonathanD> it's difficult to manage on phone.
<jgould> Fine on my BlackBerry
<JonathanD> Still nice, though.
<JonathanD> jgould: it's ok for a couple channels, I guess. Still awkward.
<canthus13> jedIRC is usable... sort of.  On my phone, anyway.
<jgould> Yeah...  Plus it reqires my home network to stay up...
<Cheri703> I use andchat when mobile
<canthus13> JonathanD: Heh.
<JonathanD> I've been meaning for YEARS now to make something for phone use...
<dmcglone> hidie ho neighbors
<canthus13> NO FLANDERS.
<JonathanD> I keep my irssi logs in sql, I thought it would be useful to pull down logs of channels I care about to my phone via sql, so my one instance could serve both phone and laptop but phone would get a lot less content.
<jgould> JonathanD: I would seriously go with andrioid of you are planning on making your own program
<jgould> well, writing
<JonathanD> jgould: I'd just write the irrsi side and let the 'market work it ou'
<JonathanD> anyway.
<JonathanD> back to the fire.
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~$ gpg --recipient 0f0f4ffa --recipient --encrypt nomination.txt
<dmcglone> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<dmcglone> gpg: processing message failed: eof
<jgould> Where the hell did I put my glasses
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I didn't bother with the encryption, just the clearsign thing
<dmcglone> clearsign?
<Cheri703> the first part of the instructions
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~$ gpg--clearsign nomination.txt
<dmcglone> gpg--clearsign: command not found
<dmcglone> ah
<dmcglone> missed the space
<dmcglone> duh me
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~$ gpg --clearsign nomination.txt
<dmcglone> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<dmcglone> gpg: nomination.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<jgould> Cheri703: I think we all know who you voted for... :)
<Cheri703> well, they told me I had to cast an official vote
<dmcglone> I'm just going to send an e-mail
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> they said you have to
<Cheri703> gilbert did earlier *shrug*
<dmcglone> I can't even clearsign it
<Cheri703> did you create the key?
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> that was the first step
<Cheri703> no clue
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~$ gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-key 0f0f4ffa
<dmcglone> gpg: requesting key 0F0F4FFA from hkp server pgp.mit.edu
<dmcglone> gpg: key 0F0F4FFA: "Michael Gilbert <michael.s.gilbert@gmail.com>" not changed
<dmcglone> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<dmcglone> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<Unit193> dmcglone: You use T-bird?
<jgould> the directions worked for me.
<dmcglone> No Unit193
<jgould> Also, I want a cheese cuter
<jgould> cutter
<Cheri703> you want someone flatulent?
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Nope
<jgould> I want one of them cheese slicer doohickies
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<dmcglone> we should be able to just send an e-mail using our PGP sig
<jgould> dmcglone: you can
<dmcglone> thats what I'll do
<dmcglone> if I can get my pgp sig set up in evolution... LOL
<jgould> Not having a forward delete key makes Evolution a pita for me...
 * Unit193 doesn't use Evolution
<Unit193> dmcglone: I got the DB all worked out
<dmcglone> it has a forward, and you use the delete key to delete
<Unit193> dmcglone: I'll be testing Gnome 3 in a VM (Fedora)
<dmcglone> Cool Unit193
<jgould> dmcglone: I meant on my keyboard... forward delete is a two key combonation
<dmcglone> I see
<jgould> Macs lack the 'six pack' of keys that every other laptop has
<dmcglone> dang I lost my gpg key and now it's taking forever to generate a new one :-/
<dmcglone> Oh yeah, I heard I was up past my bedtime last night.... LOL
<dmcglone> Unit193: what did you change on that DB?
<Unit193> dmcglone: I just did an import > export
<MarkDude> Yay, 1 person showed up to the meeting. We actually figured out a few things.
<dmcglone> what did you export as?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Exported with PHPMyAdmin
<dmcglone> Unit193: do both our DB's match now?
<dmcglone> :-) I see you took my advise
<Unit193> I had to export sqlite > csv and THEN import it...
<dmcglone> Ok so now I will need to upload a copy to mine right?
<Unit193> dmcglone: > alt
<dmcglone> ?
<jgould> damn laptop
<jgould> How the hell do I run out of ram
<canthus13> jgould: you run pidgin. or gwibber. or windows.
<Cheri703> or firefox
<canthus13> Cheri703: ? I've never had issues with firefox sucking up all my ram.
<Unit193> canthus13: Pidgin is working for me... (Xubuntu)
<jgould> I'm runing firefox...  VLC crashed and said that It either had to sacrifice a child or kill vlc
<canthus13> Unit193: I've had pidgin up and eat 1-2GB of ram just by being logged in.
<jgould> So I sacrificed my child...
<dmcglone> canthus13: my pidgin is using 18.9 MiB
<canthus13> dmcglone: Mebbe they've fixed it by now.. that was a couple of years ago. :)
<jgould> My head hurts
<dmcglone> Good, cuz when you said that, I had to check
 * jgould goes to make a pot of coffee...
<Unit193> Welcome back, gilbert
 * jgould offers coffee to the room
<Unit193> jgould: Almost done with my last cup!
 * jgould wishes he had a coffee robot
<canthus13> jgould: Pester paultag about the linux coffee pot.
<jgould> The linux coffee pot?
<canthus13> jgould: Yup.
<jgould> How does this work
<Cheri703> ff runs up over 300mb easily, sometimes further
<Cheri703> (was testing ad-hoc networks, sorry)
<dmcglone1> ff might be bloated but I think it's the best out there :-/
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh. Meh. Big deal.  I have 4 gigs of ram. 300MB isn't bloat.
<jgould> FF is great now that I added the 64 bit flash player...
<Cheri703> for me it is...
<Cheri703> I have 2gb, but....it slows it down
<Cheri703> this thing chugs sometimes
<canthus13> jgould: Here's one:  http://mag-murphy.net/2006-01-13/next-up-linux-on-a-freaking-coffee-pot
<jgould> My coffee pot won't run linux, but you could use cron to schedule when to brew... XD
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: I only have 1Gb and it doesn't slow things down here
<Cheri703> it's....slow...netbook and all
<jgould> canthus13: we were discussion system migration last night, I would imagine rsync for the data, but what about the packages?
<canthus13> Heh. my kid's ancient 2ghz P4 handles it fine with 1.25GB ram.
<canthus13> jgould: You can export a list of packages installed and then feed it back to apt... I forget how, though. :/
<jgould> I'm sure that there is a tutorial out there somewhere. I'm planning ahead
<MarkDude> Thx for the OLF offer Cheri703 - I will spend tomorrow seeing what I can write. I will also see about starting sponsorship now
<Cheri703> cool :)
 * Cheri703 would like to meet you in person!
<jgould> OLF is open for anyone to attend, right?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> he's submitting a talk proposal
<Cheri703> jgould: it's pretty interesting
<jgould> I live pretty close to the GCCC (and know the inside like the back of my hand from working the Arnold sports fest every year...)
<MarkDude> Well I am most likely to be sponsored
<MarkDude> I am owed a few favors- I think OLF is worth calling them in
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone1> canthus13: jgould: use synaptic to export installed package list then use synaptic's import to import it when you want to re-install all your packages again
<Cheri703> I'll be back in a while
<jgould> anything that's been installed manually (or via a PPA) won't install on the new machine, right?
<dmcglone1> jgould: you referring to the technique I showed you?
<jgould> yeah.  I'm thinking ahead at this piint
<jgould> er point
<dmcglone1> if you install a .deb manually, it will show up in synaptic, but .tar files do not
<dmcglone1> if you use a PPA they will also work, but you will have to set up the PPA before importing your package list
 * Cheri703 is back
<Cheri703> you may resume having fun ;)
<canthus13> aw. damn. she's back. :/
<canthus13> so much for teh party.
<Cheri703> yeah yeah
 * Cheri703 rules with an iron fist
<Unit193> I don't seem to like open votes...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh.
<Cheri703> <evil laugh>
<Unit193> As long as it's an iron fist and cookies...
 * Unit193 likes cookies (most anyway...)
<Unit193> Welcome back, jgould
<Unit193> Router?
<canthus13> Terrorists.
<jgould> thank you.
<jgould> Combonation of trying to do an rsync on Wireless, as well as the router
<jgould> although, I do like canthus13's suggestion
<jgould> I wonder why rsync kills my wireless...
<canthus13> jgould: Hmm... how many connections does rsync open at once?
<canthus13> too many open connections will kill a cheap router dead.
<canthus13> they fill up memory, then can't be cleaned up because the cleanup routine has no room to work. (At least that's the way it was explained to me...)
<jgould> I'm not moving that much data...  It pretty much kills my ability to do *naything* at once
<jgould> canthus13: how do I tell
<canthus13> Depends on the router.  Most don't have the facilities to monitor the usage.. and the ones that do, don't have the problem.  The easiest way to tell is by how much RAM the router has, though.  if it only has 8MB of ram, then it will probably suffer from the problem.
<jgould> It's An apple Airport.... It probably doesn't have more than *MB of Ram
<jgould> er 8
<canthus13> Which one?
<jgould> Airport Extreme, the 'Mushroom' one
<canthus13> bah. I suck at these conversions. appears that the Airport Extreme has 2 256mbit DDR RAM chips... so whatever that converts to.
<jgould> mbit?
<jgould> really?
<jgould> Ram is Cheap
<canthus13> yes. mbit, not byte.
<canthus13> Eh. wait. 128MB? No freakin' way.. enterprise-grade routers don't have that much ram.
<canthus13> Well, some do, but you're talking about pretty heavy-duty stuff.
<jgould> There's no way it has that much
<canthus13> Yeah.
<canthus13> It would make more sense for it to have 8MB RAM and 4MB flash...
<jgould> either way it's an annoying pain the ass
<jgould> I wonder if it would make more sense to run this Wired Router as the gateway and pass wireless through the Airport until my Valet gets replaced
<canthus13> If you were in toledo, I'd loan you my 300N or my 614.
<jgould> I still contend that there is something that is higher powered around here that knocks the 15db transmitter off the air...
<Cheri703> is it 2.4ghz?
<jgould> Si
<Cheri703> cordless phones
<Cheri703> my parents' internet did that until they got phones on a different frequency
<Cheri703> every time they'd get a phone call, my wifi would cut out
 * jgould lives in an apartment complex
<Cheri703> you're screwed :)
<Cheri703> OR
<Cheri703> line the walls of your apt with foil :)
<jgould> Then the cell phones won't work
<Cheri703> but yeah, I'd bet a big part of the issue could be cordless phones
<jgould> I think it's all of these AT&T Uverse boxes around here
<Cheri703> could be
<jgould> When I was having problems with the Valet, the poeple at Cisco are like "What channel is the router on" I'd answer that it was on 11, as it was one of the clearer channels around ehre, and they'd be like "ok, lets put it on 6"  6 is overly satruated....
<Cheri703> >.<
<Unit193> Call canthus13 next time? XD
<Cheri703> alright, I'm off. have a good night
<jgould> The thing is that everythign they had me do, I had already done...
<jgould> Night Cheri703
<jgould> That's it... my next comptuer will have a traditional BIOS....
<jgould> It's 2:30 AM already?
 * jgould blames Unit193
 * Unit193 didn't do anything!
<jgould> Still your fault :)
<jgould> You can dist-upgrade from 10.04.1 to 11.04, right?
<Unit193> Nope
<Unit193> LTS > LTS and from one version to the next only
<jgould> Aslo, Unit193 your prefered DE is XFCE, no?
<Unit193> DE? Who uses them? ;) Kinda...
<jgould> I saw a tutorial on changing that...  it is possible to do, just not easy.
<Unit193> Changing...?
<jgould> LTS > LTS upgrades
<jgould> damn router...
<jgould> if you go to synaptic, and into the software sources dialog, updates tab, at the bottom you can change what you upgrade to
 * Unit193 still hasn't upgraded Lubuntu 10.10 > 11.04
 * jgould upgrades Unit193
<Unit193> You don't hear much good of upgrading...
<jgould> No, clean installs tend to work better, IMHO
<jgould> That's any OS
<Unit193> And I don't really want to do that...
<Unit193> I'm sure I wasn't the first one off...
<jgould> what the hell do you mean, Unit193
<jgould> there we go
<jgould> Wow... A gigabit connection makes a whole lot of diffrence when you are moving data...
<jgould> Ok.  keys are remapped to the way they should be now.  I'm feeling productive
<jgould> Now to try to sort out the trackpad
<dmcglone> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/30/nutrismart-prototype-embeds-rfid-tags-directly-within-food-trac/
<jgould> Really?
<dmcglone> scary huh?
<jgould> Wouldn't the acid in your stomach destroy the chop
<jgould> er chip?
<dmcglone> dunno :-/ it's supposed to be digestable, so I guess it's intended to come out the other end :-)
<dmcglone> next they will have one that survives all the way to the toliet and you can analyze your shit.. LOL
<dmcglone> I gotta go to the chiropractor. be back later
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> K
<skellat> I wander in and things are quiet?  Yikes.
<skellat> Is it shock over the Jim Tressel news?
 * skellat wonders what happened
<Cheri703> I have no clue
<Cheri703> I haven't had tv service since last april
<Cheri703> so....I saw a fb post about it and that's it :)
<skellat> I don't follow OSU all that much in sports so I'm not sure what the hullabaloo is all about
<Cheri703> something about an ncaa suspension previously
<skellat> Do we have election results yet?  I delayed The Burning Circle this week just for that.
<Cheri703> I dunno
<Cheri703> I think it's next week
<Cheri703> no idea why they gave it so much time
<canthus13> dmcglone: That's creepy... Imagine. Public toilets that know who crapped in them.
<Cheri703> easy enough to blame the person who doesn't flush though...
<canthus13> Heh.
<skellat> I highly doubt an RFID tag would survive the digestive tract
<canthus13> skellat: Why not? coat it in glass.
<Cheri703> they have cameras make it through...
<canthus13> ..Or some sort of cellulose. (Corn skins are the reason for corn poop... They're indigestible.)
<skellat> canthus13: It still has to be big enough to be able to radiate a signal, though.
<Cheri703> yeah canthus13, that's where I was headed
<skellat> Eeew
<canthus13> iirc, rfid doesn't radiate anything.
<Cheri703> was trying to decide a delicate way of phrasing it
<canthus13> Hafta ask paultag.. He's the rfid expert around here.
<canthus13> <- indelicate.
<canthus13> Hmm.. apparently, some have batteries, some do not.
<canthus13> But they can be the size of a grain of rice... so no problem swallowing one without knowing.
 * skellat is bothered as he finds evidence that he's been sleepwalking again
<skellat> Alrighty, so what else is new?
<Cheri703> not a ton skellat
<Cheri703> I need clients, but that's not new :)
<Cheri703> I'm still being impatient about getting the new nook
<Cheri703> aaaand that's it :)
<jgould> I had my neighbor pound on the wall about 15 minutes ago... appareantly The Borne Identity was too loud...
<skellat> Nice
<jgould> of course I've pounded on the wall when his music is too loud or when they are screwing and tapping the wall with the bed.
<gilbert> election deadline is june 12th
 * jgould goes back to writing.  His muse has returned from vacation
<skellat> gilbert: Oh.  Well, BC will come out later this week then.
<gilbert> ok
<skellat> So who all has to wander in to work tonight?  I have to be in at 1600.
 * jgould is laid off until late July
<jgould> I might be in bed by 1600...
<jgould> Gah I have to get used to having the keys in the right spots...  I fixed my keyboard layout last night
<canthus13> http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2011/may/25/wa-man-shot-with-arrow-daughter-arrested/
<jgould> What!?!?!?
<canthus13> Yeah. nuts.
 * jgould wonders how hard this damn trackpad is going to be to get to work correctly
<jgould> Any one in here have any experence in taming an overly sensitive trackpad?
<skellat> canthus13: That featured in the program for LISNews.org that got posted last night.
<skellat> jgould: How is it being overly sensitive?
<jgould> any time I touch it, it acts as a click.  only workaround I've come up with so far is to turn off tap-to-click
<jgould> I would prefer to tap to click, just on my terms, not it's... XD
<skellat> jgould: That's about all you can do to fix that.
<jgould> it's a driver issue.  I just haven't found my way around it...
 * jgould blames skellat for the trackpad.
<skellat> Trackpad ballistics are tough
<jgould> I'm wondering if there are some settings in my Xorg.conf file I can feed the X server to make the trackpad work better
<canthus13> Whee... another 'my wireless doesn't work' call... the idiot is in virginia, expecting to connect to her router in toledo.
<jgould> Heh, canthus13
<jgould> My wireless doesn't work half the time, and it's less than 10 feet away
<skellat> canthus13: That would set a new land propagation record in the 2.4 gigahertz band if it were even remotely possible
<jgould> yes it would, skellat
<canthus13> skellat: Heh.  that reminds me... I hope I get an Alfa wireless card for my birthday.. it's on my wish list. :)
<canthus13> the range on those is insane.. somewhere around 3-5 miles with a good antenna.
<canthus13> http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS036H-Wireless-Long-Rang-Panel/dp/B003YI4HRM/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I232ONU5OIWOE6&colid=1XD27SSD81OBQ
<jgould> seems like overkill...
<canthus13> jgould: It's fun to play with. :)
<canthus13> and good for finding free net access.
<skellat> It only produces one watt of power output.  In the grand scheme...that's not much of anything.
<canthus13> (McDonalds, coffee shops, etc...)
<jgould> I took one little 13 character snippet of that and pulled up the page.
<jgould> Knowing someone that works at Amazon has its perks
<canthus13> There's also a +9db antenna..
<jgould> Could probably use that to heat up my coffee...
<skellat> 1 W isn't enough to heat coffee.  Even a microwave even borders on a 1 kW.
<jgould> :P
<canthus13> It could heat it...eventually... then again, evaporative cooling would probably counter it.
<jgould> That's a great bug...  "The touchpad works very bad"
<jgould> And part of my lower panel disappeared....
<skellat> Gonna have to reboot
<dmcglone> GFRER:-X
 * jgould blinks
<canthus13> jgould: Should try updating your video drivers.. might help the panel issues.
<canthus13> Intel chipset, right?
<jgould> Yeah, i915
<jgould> There.  Now I should cool off...
<jgould> I'm not sure that there is an update to the video drivers...
 * jgould is having a Bourne Movie marathon over here
<jgould> Today would be a good day to stay at home in the AC (or if you have to go out, go in a skirt... *nods*
 * skellat waves
<jgould> My phone is pissing me off
<jgould> Mail doens't run today, does it?
<Cheri703> don't think so
<jgould> I remapped some keys on my keyboard last night.  Makes me happy.  At least the keys are in the proper spots now...
<Cheri703> \o/
 * Cheri703 cleaned her garage today...it's not DONE, but it's WAAAAAAY better
<canthus13> Cheri703: Dude thinks that a stewardess has Sully....
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> jgould: I'm guessing I typed your name & email correct?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-31
<dmcglone1> Hi ppl
<Unit193> Howdy, dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Working on anything interesting Unit193?
<Unit193> I'm around Akron!
<dmcglone1> Oh Ok
<dmcglone1> Everyone her Coach Tressel resigned
<TheErk> Hola.
<dmcglone1> Hello TheErk
<jgould> Unit193:, Yes, you did type name/email corretly
<jgould> Tressel resigned, huh...  that means that he knew...
 * jgould tries to find something to watch
<dmcglone1> jgould yup he knew, he was suspended for 5 games, but other things came up and he resigned
<dmcglone1> jgould: tressel hid it for 9 months and played ineligible players last year
<jgould> did he think he wan't going to get caught
 * jgould turns on Twister
<jgould> I have to adjust to the keys being in the 'proper' places...
<dmcglone1> nope, tried to hide it, until someone on the basketball team asked why some of the football players were driving nicer cars than them
<dmcglone1> come to find out,
<jgould> I would take a nicer car...
<dmcglone1> some guy at a car dealership was selling them cars for less than value
<dmcglone1> even sold cars for $0 dollars
<dmcglone1> not only to the players but also to their family memebers
<jgould> I've gotten a car for $0.  but that was exactly what I paid for it...
<dmcglone1> but the guy that give them the deals, was showing up at football games as guests of the players... HMmmm
<jgould> I need more monies...
<dmcglone1> we all do... LOL
 * jgould cusses at the unemployment website
<jgould> I'm surprised that the radar is as clear as it is..
<canthus13> ohio's unemployment site sucks... :/
<jgould> yeah
<jgould> I can do it in my sleep though
<Cheri703> yeah, husband has to file each week :/
<jgould> For about two months, I was filing for both the Mrs. and I
<Cheri703> anyone want to buy me a trike?
<Cheri703> only $1300
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: I'll donate 1 cent towards it ;-)
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> http://www.tridenttrikes.com/stowaway.htm
<Cheri703> that's the one I'm eyeing
<Cheri703> the one I REALLY want is like $4-5000 with the options I'd want...
<Cheri703> but the stowaway is more feasible at this point (though not for some time still)
 * jgould buys Cheri703 a baby pink tricycle
<Cheri703> not quite
<dmcglone1> buys Cheri703 a green machine.. remember them damn things?
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<jgould> What's wrong with my tricycle?
<dmcglone1> I can already see her spinning around like a kid again
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Cheri703> tadpole trikes (the style of the one I want) are SO MUCH FUN
<Cheri703> they're like a pedal powered go-cart
<jgould> Recumbants are tricky to ride...
<Cheri703> my parents each got one (of the nice ones I want), they love them, I'm jealous :/
<Cheri703> but it's more about functional use than just fun rides at this point
<Cheri703> I want one of those instead of a car
<jgould> Ummm.. Ok... a semi just went down the street... lots of tight turns down there...
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: just steal one of theirs...LOL
<Cheri703> oh, I'll be riding them as much as possible when they're here
<Cheri703> they're visiting in jly
<Cheri703> *july
<jgould> the sad thing is that I got july out of that
<dmcglone1> same here jgould
<dmcglone1> it's a proven fact ppl can make out words by using surrounding words :-)
<dmcglone1> LOL
<jgould> and eevn if the ltetrs are out of oderr
 * dmcglone1 makes that comment sound like I'm an ass... Hmm wait I am aren't I? LOL
<dmcglone1> Yup
<dmcglone1> :-)
 * jgould realizes that if he's sitting in his desk chair at the proper height, he can kick his feet and they won't hit the floor...
<Cheri703> jgould: I'm like that sometimes
<Cheri703> if I sit all the way back in my couch, my feet don't hit the floor
<jgould> What did I do with my heels?
 * dmcglone1 reads probably the equivalent of 3 or 4 books a day... everybody's lips just flap around here... LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone1> Hey shorty?
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Cheri703> I have short legs
<Cheri703> long torso
<dmcglone1> I'm crippled, glad to meet you
<jgould> heh
<dmcglone1> I got long legs :-/
<jgould> I'm just short...
<jgould> 5' 4"...
<canthus13> dmcglone1: How do they look in stockings?
<jgould> LOL canthus13
<Cheri703> it is really hard to find pants as a short legged curvy female :/
<dmcglone1> why would you want to know canthus13? LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Just curious. :)
<jgould> My legs look ok in stockings...
<Cheri703> jgould: I'm 5'4" ish as well
<canthus13> jgould: Mine don't... The hair looks really odd under them...
<jgould> Cheri703: my grandmother and aunt have to buy capris to wear as pants...
<jgould> My wife is 4'9"
<Cheri703> capris hit around 2-3 inches above my ankle bone
<Cheri703> -_-
<Cheri703> so they look like bad high-water pants
<Cheri703> not capris
<jgould> My grandomother and aunt are 4'11ish
<canthus13> Cheri703: Go for plus kids sizes?
<dmcglone1> Someone is living in a fantasy world ;-)
<Cheri703> I'm built differently than many women...I'm half portuguese, so I have different curves than the general "plus sized" white woman
<jgould> My legs look ok, they don't have much hair on them... XD
<Cheri703> lane bryant has pants that are in different cuts, that's pretty much the only place I can buy pants that fit
<canthus13> jgould: I could stuff a small pillow with my leg hair.
<jgould> Maybe you need to get rid of that, canthus13
 * canthus13 once went to a midnight showing of the Rocky Horror Picture Show dressed as Dr Frank N. Furter....
<dmcglone1> canthus13: tell me why you moved to the city from the jungle again?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Money.
<dmcglone1> LMAO
<canthus13> ...and an internet connection.
 * jgould could probably pass as a girl...
<dmcglone1> Oh shit, I made myself laugh so hard it hurt
<jgould> dmcglone1: Don't do that
 * Cheri703 could likely be content to live in a cave as long as it had internet and electricity
<Cheri703> and plumbing
<jgould> a cave would be comfortable.  same temprature year round, regardless of the weather
<dmcglone1> who needs plumbing, just shit in the creek before you take your bathe
<jgould> you mean after?
<Cheri703> yeeeeeeeah no
<canthus13> Cheri703: caves are nice and climate-controlled. :)
<Cheri703> definitely canthus13
<jgould> or down stream from where you are bathing...
<dmcglone1> nah before, it creates germain u boats to play with
 * jgould headdesks
<dmcglone1> I could live in a cardboard box. stress free, worry free and just plain free :-)
<jgould> I love the movie twister when they drive through the house...
<dmcglone1> jgould:  whats your favorite genera?
<jgould> I have to say espinoge <SP> probably
<dmcglone1> I'd have to agree
<jgould> I love "The Hunt for Red October" and I need to re read the book (and the subsequent ones...)
<dmcglone1> Although I think Jack Nicholson is the best actor to grace the face of the earth... LOL
<dmcglone1> I don't think there isn't a roll he can't play
<dmcglone1> role
<dmcglone1> why the hell did I say "roll" Hmmm I think I'm hungary
 * canthus13 roles dmcglone1 out the window.
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<dmcglone1> how many stories canthus13?
<canthus13> to. err. tin.  ate?
<canthus13> maybe just won.
<dmcglone1> Huh?? lol
<jgould> Heh
<canthus13> I one!
 * jgould ponders a change of clothes...
 * dmcglone1 looks at canthus13 wondering if he took his medicine today
<canthus13> :D
<jgould> I dont' think he did
 * dmcglone1 hopes jgould goes with cloths
<jgould> I'm just trying to find somethign cooler than what I have on now...
<dmcglone1> if you'll excuse me, I gotta go use the creek
<dmcglone1> put on a Metallica shirt and you'll be cool ;-)
<jgould> I feel sorry for the fishes down stream...
<canthus13> Watch for U-boats!
<dmcglone1> the ones I caught and sold to the fish market?
<jgould> Wrong kind of 'cool' dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> I know jgould, was jivin with ya
<dmcglone1> lol
<canthus13> then go nekked.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: that's what I was afraid of... LOL
<jgould> Never been comfortable going nekked
<canthus13> jgould: a nice sun dress, then?
<jgould> don't have one... Options are limited. :D
<dmcglone1> You mean you don't liked to get neked or do you mean naked?
<dmcglone1> I live getting neked leaving that big ol hickie on my neck
<dmcglone1> LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone1: how do you leave a hickey on your own neck?
<paultag> dmcglone1: talent
<dmcglone1> wrong neck canthus13 :-)
<dmcglone1> yeah paultag :-)
<jgould> How ya doing, paultag
<paultag> jgould: well, thanks :)
<canthus13> oh. it's that dude that left us. :/
<jgould> Heh
<paultag> ♥ canthus13
<canthus13> :D
<paultag> I miss you guys much
<paultag> I miss ohio too
<dmcglone1> can't believe we've spent the better hour goofing off
<paultag> ...never thought that'd come out of my mouth
<canthus13> Heh...
<dmcglone1> Come on down and you can stay at my crib paultag cause we got talent ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: I'm way east, brah
<dmcglone1> I know, I was kiddin
<dmcglone1> lol
<paultag> dmcglone1: ;)
<jgould> Hmm...  Now the Mac Mini is doing the 'missing parts of windows' thing....
<dmcglone1> brah? are you sure your not "Dog the bounty hunter"?
<jgould> does he hunt bounties?
<dmcglone1> paultag: your still sticking to your historical Bostonian roots right?
<canthus13> jgould: prolly the intel video drivers.
<paultag> sed s/unt/ot/g
 * dmcglone1 is a history freak
<paultag> dmcglone1: yessir
<Cheri703> paultag: you can come visit here if you want :) come to mansfield :)
<paultag> Cheri703: :D
<dmcglone1> careful paultag it's a trap
<dmcglone1> ;-)
 * Cheri703 could use a pet paultag...
<dmcglone1> she gonna swindle you into buying her a green machine LOL
<jgould> this thing is using hte i915 drivers... I've given thought to rolling my own kernels for these machines... Not sure if I want to though. It's been 10 to 12 years since I've rolled my own kernel...
<jgould> 'A pet paultag'  I'm not goign to tell you where my mind went...
<dmcglone1> I think the ape that moved to the city and makes his pillows from his own leg hair would make a better pet
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <.<
<jgould> LOL dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> It's amazing an ape that has a job!
<jgould> he pulls bannans from trees all day
<jgould> ;)
<dmcglone1> lol
<Cheri703> true, employed > not employed...I have one of those already ;)
<dmcglone1> it's an employed giant ape, can't pass that up Cheri703
<jgould> LOL
<canthus13> jgould: Try using the edgers ppa.
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: free pillows for life!
<Cheri703> indeed...and sweaters...
<jgould> canthus13: it's a minor annoyance.  I have enough problems keeping the computers working as it is...
<canthus13> pulling bananas from trees would be less stressful than what I do now.
<dmcglone1> oh yeah, maybe he can even knit them for yhou
<Cheri703> though husband is pretty darn furry already, so...hmmm...we'll see
 * jgould has little fur...
<Cheri703> have to wait til OLF, it'll be like going to the humane society, can pick from all of the options ;)
 * jgould wouldn't make a godo pet
<dmcglone1> canthus13: you consider masturbation stressful?
<dmcglone1> LMAO
<jgould> There are a lot of laptops at OLF aren't there?
<Cheri703> completely irrelevant but hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Lx2ihpGbc
<canthus13> dmcglone1: ....Meh.
<Cheri703> yep
<canthus13> jgould: tons.
<canthus13> mine will be there.
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13 that was a little over the top, sorry :-)
<canthus13> my wife's will be there.
 * jgould wonders how many macs there will be there..
<canthus13> jgould: a few.
<dmcglone1> is there free wi-fi?
<Cheri703> jgould: there were a lot at UDS
<canthus13> dmcglone1: sorta.
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: there wasn't last year
<dmcglone1> which is it? LOL
<Cheri703> not for general participants
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yes there was. you just had to have the passphrase. :)
<Cheri703> well, yeah
<Cheri703> for booth folks, yes, for other folks, no
<canthus13> Cheri703: If we have a booth, we'll have access to the wireless.
<dmcglone1> cool
<Cheri703> they charge a LOT for groups to use the wifi there
 * canthus13 will put in time at the booth.
 * Cheri703 will put in time as well
 * dmcglone1 will put in time also
<jgould> The last three years we've longed for the Wifi in D140... We kept using cellular
<Cheri703> yeah, I just tethered last year
<Cheri703> and really appreciated my access control :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: 2 women in one booth... we'll have all the guys hanging around.
 * dmcglone1 can't tether
<Cheri703> who else canthus13? your wife?
<jgould> If I figure out what I'm doing, I'll put time in the booth as wel
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yep.
<canthus13> Cheri703: at least part of the time.. She'll prolly hit more talks than me.
<Cheri703> cool, I look forward to meeting her :)
<canthus13> :D
 * jgould wonders if he can talk the wife into going to OLF
<Cheri703> you should jgould!
<dmcglone1> Who can I leach onto this year to learn the ropes of OLF?
<Cheri703> I am planning to print out / bring info about Ubuntu-women
<Cheri703> to put at the booth
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Anyone.
<jgould> I have no clue about OLF dmcglone1 so I'm in the same boat as you
<dmcglone1> I'll probably stick to the booth
<Cheri703> some of the talks are interesting
<canthus13> jgould: It's just a 'con... lotsa booths, talks, and swag.
<Cheri703> some are....rough
<canthus13> Cheri703: I will likely never go to another one of maco's talks.. I can't keep up.  Hell, I can't even talk to her in person.. she makes my head spin.
<jgould> canthus13: I've done Arnold,  Not so much in the way of talks, but lots of booths and it't hip to hip
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone1> Arnold is my daddy! LOL
<canthus13> Cheri703: she talks waaaaaay too fast for me. :/
<jgould> I've worked the Arnold for the last 10 or so years (maybe longer...)
<canthus13> Arnold?
<Cheri703> brb
<jgould> Arnold Sports Festival
<dmcglone1> canthus13: if thats the case with the speakers, I'll probably just stick to the booth
<dmcglone1> canthus13: Arnold classics
<jgould> Largest multi sport event on the planet.  Bigger than the olympics
<jgould> Not the classic, that's body building.  Sports fest
<dmcglone1> Oh
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Plenty of the speakers are great.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: but some have serious stage fright, have never been in front of people, or, like maco, talk so fast that you can't keep up.
<dmcglone1> well I guess I'll play it by ear... LOL
 * canthus13 generally hits the security talks and hangs at the booth for the rest.
<jgould> Olympics: ~4000 athletes, 2 weeks.  Arnold: 17,500 athletes, 3 days.  Also Arnold qualifies as an MCI...
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Just make sure you do a round through the booths early so you can get the cool swag.
<dmcglone1> whats interesting about the security talks?
<canthus13> jgould: weird. I've never heard of it.
 * jgould blinks
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Well, the big one that stuck out for me last year was bluetooth security.
<dmcglone1> Ok I'll do that canthus13
<jgould> Well, you are from Toledo...
<jgould> XD
<dmcglone1> canthus13: did it point out it's flaws?
<jgould> There is security for Bluetooth?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: yep. also demonstrated how easy it is to crash someone's phone, among other things.
<dmcglone1> yeah jgould
<paultag> +1
<paultag> it's so easy to fuck with the bluetooth stack
<dmcglone1> sounds like a good one
<jgould> I've never considered bluetooth to be secure
<paultag> so easy
<paultag> and it's always open
<jgould> Hell, even encrypted wifi isn't really that secure
<paultag> yar
<jgould> The only secure system is the one that is not attached to a netowrk
<jgould> er network
<canthus13> I imagine you could create a secure tunnel with bluetooth... but it's still easy enough to trash the stack.
<dmcglone1> jgould: it's easy to get wi-fi, but I never thought about bluetooth
<canthus13> jgould: WPA with a strong password is good... for the moment.
<jgould> Someone wants it bad enough, they'll get in.  It will just take time...
<canthus13> gpus are making it easier to brute force, but a 20+ character passphrase of random characters is impractical to crack.
<jgould> also impractical to type when you need it XD
<paultag> canthus13: I always imagined pushing the cracker to amazon's cloud system would allow you to do it
<canthus13> Of course, fpga's will soon make 20 character passphrases easy.
<canthus13> paultag: Nah.
<canthus13> paultag: They've tried it.. they still can't brute force a strong passphrase.
<paultag> humm, interesting
<canthus13> jgould: A wireless key is fine.. if you're forgetful, tape it to the bottom of your router. if someone gets it there, you've got bigger problems.
<paultag> truth
<jgould> POS blackberry
<canthus13> paultag: There's a pay service that charges like 17 bucks to crack a WPA key... but it's just a massive rainbow table attack.
<canthus13> it uses amazon, I think.
<paultag> canthus13: still; if it works it works.
<jgould> True.  Or if your like me and get called on to help people set up thier Xboxes, and you snap a picture of the neighbors wifi key from their router....
<canthus13> http://www.wpacracker.com/
<canthus13> paultag: It'll probably crack it if it's weak...
<canthus13> jgould: :D
<paultag> humm
<canthus13> Oh. that one's a 136 million word dictionary.
 * canthus13 has a dictionary almost that big.
<paultag> o'rly?
<jgould> I could have installed Ubuntu in the time it took my phone to boot...
<canthus13> paultag: About 13gb.
 * Cheri703 hates trying to have a rational conversation with someone who has been drinking -_-
<canthus13> jgould: wow.
<paultag> canthus13: what for?
<jgould> Damn blackberries take for fucking ever to boot
<Cheri703> got a call from neighbor across the street who wants me to look at her computer, but she's pretty obviously been drinking and wasn't making a ton of sense -_-
<canthus13> paultag: What else would you use a dictionary for? Cracking every WPA key I can within range of the Alfa wireless card I'm getting.
<paultag> canthus13: that
<paultag> that's kinda boss
<canthus13> paultag: That alfa card rocks...
<paultag> canthus13: how well does it crack?
<canthus13> the card? It's just a USB wireless card... 1 watt... with a 7db panel antenna...
<paultag> canthus13: not the card ;)
<paultag> the card just lets you crack it later :)
<paultag> canthus13: but that's pretty big
<canthus13> paultag: the dictionary? I haven't tried it yet.
<paultag> that's what she said
<paultag> canthus13: BOOOO
<jgould> Heh
<canthus13> paultag: I gotta work out how I'm gonna cluster my unused machines for the task.
<paultag> canthus13: humm
<canthus13> prolly use john the ripper to serve as a pxe server and do it that way.
<canthus13> paultag: Problem is all my neighbors use WEP. :/
<canthus13> and my laptop at the moment doesn't have the range to pick up something interesting... hence the reason I'm getting the Alfa card.
<paultag> canthus13: so all of two seconds to crack :)
<jgould> majority of ours are WPA because thats what these Uverse boxes are, but they are numeric passwords...
<canthus13> http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS036H-Wireless-Long-Rang-Panel/dp/B003YI4HRM/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I232ONU5OIWOE6&colid=1XD27SSD81OBQ
<canthus13> jgould: Pain in the ass to brute force... iirc U-verse uses 20 character keys.
<canthus13> paultag: pretty much.
<canthus13> jgould: It'd take pretty massive computing resources to crack those... but someone has started using fpga clusters for bitcoin mining and totally turned the market upside down... I imagine the same concepts will be applied to wpa cracking and render WPA as useless as a screen door on a bank vault.
<canthus13> paultag: Interesting stuff... http://forum.bitcoin.org/?topic=2362.0
<dmcglone1> I'm out :-) night all
<canthus13> price/power consumption for performance on those clusters beats out GPU clusters even.
<jgould> I'm off to bed.  Night guys
<skellat> It is really not that late at night
<Cheri703> nope
<skellat> Any brown-outs out your way?  We had such here in Ashtabula.
<Cheri703> not as far as I know
<skellat> Good.
<skellat> A good Memorial Day in Mansfield?
<Cheri703> decent at our house, started out rough, but I was productive :)
<canthus13> blargh.
<skellat> I had to spend six hours at work.
<skellat> So what is on the agenda for Tuesday?  Have more folks been having problems with GPG?
 * canthus13 spent 6.5... at triple pay. :)
<canthus13> skellat: Only because I had to generate a new key. :/
<Cheri703> I've got errands to run tomorrow
 * skellat only got double pay for 6
<skellat> WUAB is creeping me out...
<canthus13> skellat: I get triple for any holidays I work on monday-friday... double for weekend holidays (like 4th of july), and triple for easter.
<skellat> canthus13: Nice
<canthus13> skellat: yeah.. but I'd rather have a job that lets me work mon-fri, 9-5, and never have to deal with users.
<skellat> canthus13: Well, work for me is customer-facing and happens at the strangest of times.  I work a lot of nights and have been handling freight more lately.
<canthus13> what do you do?
<skellat> Supposedly retail.  The drop decline in customers has meant taking over more admin functions just to keep from getting bored at work.
<skellat> That should've been: "recent sharp decline"
<canthus13> bleh. I support ISP end users... Internet, telephone, and tv. :/
 * Cheri703 is bored
<Cheri703> read for a while, am watching hercules...(omg it's horrible canthus13), aaaand bored
<canthus13> Cheri703: It gets better after the first season.... for the most part.
<skellat> I just saw Family Guy and am creeped out
 * Cheri703 is in season 2
<canthus13> there are a couple of episodes that just go waaaaay over the top. :)
<Cheri703> I never could enjoy family guy
<skellat> Cheri703: Hercules is okay.  Xena is better.
<canthus13> (Iolas in drag as a dance instructor....)
<Cheri703> yeah, I'll be moving on to xena after this
<skellat> Any thoughts on today's XKCD?
<Cheri703> I was amused
<skellat> Good.
<skellat> x11r5's podcast was even weirder than usual this week
<skellat> And that's a goodnight y'all
<Unit193> I get sound in XFCE-terminal if I connect via remote >  RDP > VNC ???
<Unit193> That doesn't make any sense...
<Cheri703> I think the 90's was the heyday for creepily buff women getting tv jobs...
<canthus13> eh?
<canthus13> Oh. The Atalanta chick?
<Cheri703> a lot of the women on hercules are creepy looking and uber buff
<Cheri703> various ones
<Cheri703> and the 90's had xena and american gladiators and various other stuff
<canthus13> The chick that played atalanta wan't quite so bad...
<canthus13> True.
<Cheri703> you were probably distracted by her lack of coverage...
<Cheri703> somehow fighting in a unitard that is a thong back and has mesh for bra cups doesn't seem especially practical
<Cheri703> correction a METAL unitard....
<Cheri703> >.<
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh... I'm sure those things are uncomfortable... The chainmail bras apparently aren't too bad.. my wife liked wearing hers... but she only ever wore the thong once.
<Cheri703> o.O
<canthus13> Cheri703: It's amazing what you can find for sale at a renaissance fair...
<Cheri703> I'd imagine
<jgould> A mesh unitard?
<jgould> that sounds... painful
<jgould> Hmm... Spelling support for Scrivener is still kinda iffy with Linux
<jgould> also, I'm talking to my self...
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<canthus13> Whee... #1 reason to have your ssh server listen on 443.... McDonalds Wifi blocks all but 80 and 443.
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm....
<Derath-Srvr> I may have to do that at my home... I think I tried it before, but apache complained about it...
<Cheri703> canthus13: in the past I've ssh'd while at mcdonald's without issue
<Cheri703> but that was last year sometime
<canthus13> huh... Might just be this hotspot
<Cheri703> it's entirely possible that their policies have changed since some of the newer exploits have been revealed..
<Cheri703> I know at panera, I can ssh to home, but not between 2 computers on their wlan
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: http://www.rutschle.net/tech/sslh.shtml
<canthus13> mcd's has 2 virtual adapters configured on my machine in addition to the wirless... Why they need 3 different subnets is beyond me...
<jgould> stupid rouyer
<jgould> er rotuer
<jgould> Anybody home?
<Derath-Srvr> Sup
<jgould> I was just wondering if anyone was home
<Derath-Srvr> canthus13: I think I could just move ssl to another port, don't use it anyways...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Heh.
<canthus13> jgould: nope.  I'm at work.
<jgould> Heh
 * Derath-Srvr is at work as well...
<jgould> I'm about to go postal with the post office...
<Derath-Srvr> With or without the firearms?
<jgould> fucking automated systems!
<canthus13> Airsoft would kinda be silly.
<jgould> LOL
<Derath-Srvr> You do know that it's a requirement that you own at least one assault rifle, right?
<jgould> "Presently our office is closed..." At 11:fucking:30
<Derath-Srvr> As well as Bear Arms...
<jgould> I thought we had to arm the bears
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<canthus13> http://www.buzzfeed.com/burnred/pure-genius-281t
<jgould> Any one have any experence shipping something back to Cisco?
<canthus13> Nope. never.  Are you referring to your Valet?
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> Post office 'attempted' to deliver at 6:30am on Saturday...
<canthus13> That's essentially linksys. it uses the same support and the same repair facilities.
<canthus13> ...
<canthus13> They didn't even run on Saturday.
<jgould> I pulled mail out of my box on saturday
<canthus13> Eh? Huh. I didn't even get junk Saturday.
<jgould> two weeks ago I went 4 days with nothing.
<jgould> And I hear a truck now
<jgould> Hopefully a blue envlope shows up in our mail box today..
<Derath-Srvr> Ya know, I thought it was Linksys is essentially Cisco rather than the reverse...
<Derath-Srvr> meaning that Cisco purchased Linksys...
<jgould> Cisco did purchase Linksys
<Derath-Srvr> Ah
<Derath-Srvr> n/m then...
<jgould> Something that's baffled me for some time
<Derath-Srvr> I haven't had to send them anything, did have a router that would overheat from them, but that's it...
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<jgould> I've never thought that Linksys's gear was all that great...
<jgould> Why would the world leader in networking want thier name associated with the gear that linksys puts out
<Derath-Srvr> For consumer-grade, it's pretty decent, can't say that it's best since i don't know all the mfgrs, but compared to belkin, dlink and some of the other lesser known (yes, I left netgear off that list for a reason), they are better...
<Derath-Srvr> Personally, if I would to get any wireless items, it'd be netgear or linksys, depending on need
<jgould> I reccomend the Cisco/Linksys name to people all the time.  Although I wish they'd pick a color other than blue for the damn lights...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> bbiab, lunch time...
<jgould> K
<jgould> EAt somethign good for me
<Derath-Srvr> debating on what to do... raid the freezer here (they sell some frozen stuff), or run to krogers right up the street...
<jgould> sudo apt-get install lunch?
<Derath-Srvr> lmao, think I'll run to krogers...
<Derath-Srvr> now the question is, what to get? lol
<jgould> that's a question I ask my self every day...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Hit the deli. most kroger have sandwiches... good ones.
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> Deli is always a good option...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Mine also has boneless wings.
<jgould> hmm... A sandwich does sound good.  BRB
<Derath-Srvr> True enough... will have to look at that...
<canthus13> ...as well as whole roasted chickens.
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... whole roasted chicken... I think that's way too much for lunch...
<Derath-Srvr> bbl
<jgould> LOL Derath-Srvr
<jgould> I think a whole chicken for lunch may be a bit much as well...
<jgould> My dog is eyeing my sandwich...
<jgould> Post office now says delivered
<jgould> Wow... My phone is running half an hour behind my gmail account...
<Derath-Srvr> bacj
<jgould> how was your whole chicken
<Derath-Srvr> lol might as well have gotten one...
<jgould> Heh
<Derath-Srvr> Ended up with a bunch of snack foods (crackers, pistachaeos, etc), some boneless teryaki wings, and some california rolls... lol
<jgould> It's hot outside
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah... my sushi was almost cooked walking to the car and going < a mile back to work...
<jgould> We need to turn on the AC outside..
<jgould> IF it's this hot now, imagine august...
<jgould> looks like someone forgot to indentify...
<Derath-Srvr> And tell the lol
<Derath-Srvr> sorry... lost mid sentence
<jgould> Heh
<Derath-Srvr> Oh, and tell the guy that left his heat on to shut it off or we'll kill his power...
<jgould> Heh
<Derath-Srvr> someone distracted me right as I was typing up the last message... wanting to complain about open source and all...
<jgould> why?
<Derath-Srvr> Something about a php library that displays images, but apparently didn't include any documentation about the methods, calls, parameters, returns, etc...
<jgould> And that's the fault of Open source software how?
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Derath-Srvr> Just another people that wants everything to be supported commercially lol
<jgould> I've found I get better support from the community than commercially most of the time
<Derath-Srvr> True, biggest difference, you have to know WHERE to look for information, it's out there, just have to find it (not that it's hard, just difficult for MS people to get used to)
<jgould> Yep.  I think I'm going to lay down
<Unit193> Wow... Someone got banned from #kubuntu-offtopic , #kubuntu , #xubuntu , #xubuntu-offtopic (And I'm sure #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic)
<_bbb> it was bill gates
<canthus13> Unit193: Who?
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> Did paultag drop the fbomb again?
<canthus13> Not recently.
<canthus13> last night he did...
<Derath-Srvr> Was referring to the ban-hammer that Unit was talking about
 * canthus13 can't imagine paultag being banned for the fbomb...
<Unit193> canthus13: +b Bacta!*@* $a:Bacta
<paultag> canthus13: yeah I was
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: :P
<Unit193> These are supposed to be family friendly channels... And it's kinda annoying...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<paultag> Unit193: well, actually, no
<paultag> Unit193: there's nowhere in the CoC or ubuntu policy that forbids "adult" language
<paultag> Unit193: it's just that you can't use it WRT a person
<paultag> e.g., "That fucking sucks" is OK per CoC
<_bbb> you lousy corksoakers you have violated my fargin rights
<paultag> whereas "You fucking suck so much" is NOK per CoC
<paultag> _bbb: :)
<_bbb> fargin iceholes
<paultag> beaches
<_bbb> dis somanumbatching country was founded so that the liberties of common patriotic citizens like me could not be taken away by a bunch of fargin iceholes
<paultag> _bbb: :P
<Unit193> I didn't say it doesn't match the CoC (But I don't know if/where it does say it's supposed to be family friendly) + I still don't like it...
<_bbb>  .___.
<_bbb>  {O,o}
<_bbb>  /)__)
<_bbb>  -"-"- O RLY?!
<Derath-Srvr> O'Rielly?
<Unit193> Nice!
<Derath-Srvr> Good books :) lol
<dmcglone> O:-)
<TheErk> Hola
<Derath-Srvr> Sup
<TheErk> Supper?
<_bbb> thanks for asking
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<TheErk> It shall be the last!
<dmcglone> wassup?
<dmcglone> :-D
<TheErk> this is it sir
<dmcglone> Then we're good to go :-D
<dmcglone> Going to play mortal kombat :-)
<TheErk> Can i be Scorpion?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-01
<Cheri703> o/
<jgould> \o
<Unit193> \o/
<jgould> \n/
<Unit193> Howdy, skellat/SMK
<jgould> 'Ello Smk
<skellat> Good evening, gents
<skellat> Who met the fury of a banhammer?  The log was unclear on that one.
<Unit193> skellat: The line was: +b Bacta!*@* $a:Bacta by nhandler
<Unit193> (Not from here)
<skellat> Hunh.  The things I have yet to understand in IRC-land
<jgould> someone met the banhammer?
<jgould> doesn't sound plesant
<Unit193> skellat: How long does it take to read the logs?
<skellat> Unit193: I skim them.
<jgould> grep!
<skellat> Oh goody...this news sucks: http://starbeacon.com/local/x962125014/Big-fight-at-Walnut-Beach-results-in-two-arrests
<skellat> Squads from Ashtabula City Police, Geneva on the Lake City Police, Ashtabula County Sheriff's Department, and the Ohio State Highway Patrol had to respond to a beach brawl.
<jgould> that's a lot of officers for a beach brawl...
<skellat> If that beach can get a brawl that big going...that's an opportunity to give out Natty discs
<skellat> :-)
<jgould> XH
<jgould> ER
<jgould> XXD
<jgould> They wold end up using them as weapons...
<canthus13> blargh.
<skellat> They could
<canthus13> At least that way they'd be useful.
<skellat> Maybe we could secure Xubuntu discs via on-disc.com?
<Unit193> I'll add my vote to that
<canthus13> Hmm... edubuntu? My wife's business professor was apparently recommending it....
<Cheri703> I waved and then I disappeared, sorry
<jgould> Heh
<skellat> Cheri703: It's all godo
<skellat> s/godo/good
<jgould> godo
<jgould> ?
<Cheri703> hi
<Cheri703> the s/something/someotherthing
<Cheri703> is about substituting or something
<Cheri703> I dunno, it confused me at first, and then I figured out what it was :)
<jgould> My questionmark should have been attached to the godo line... XD
 * Cheri703 read a 500 page book last night in 3 hours and another 500 page book tonight in 3.5 (got a slow start, with distractions)
<Cheri703> ah, k
<Cheri703> I ran a bunch of errands today
<Cheri703> it was HOT
<jgould> ok... Neighbor's stereo/whatever is annoying
<Cheri703> lots of walking, but then air conditioned bus was nice :)
<jgould> Thankfully my house stayed below the temprature outside today...
<skellat> I got stuck at work for most daylight hours.
<jgould> what is this daylight thing?
<jgould> I know someone that said it should be outlawed
<skellat> I forgot how catty Joy Behar is
<jgould> Who the hell uses bing?  I like options, but Google tends to get me waht I want when I need it
<jgould> I'm being stared at
<skellat> jgould: For what?
<jgould> I'm not sure...  There is this black furry thing with a snout and long ears staring at me...
<jgould> I don't have food or anything...  I don't get it
<skellat> And I have a cat to tend to
<skellat> Goodnight y'all
<jgould> wow.... he's out fast. Not a chance to say bye...
<jgould> Fark... I need to install XP in a VM and find and install (and relearn) P.A.C.S.S.
<jgould> Damn it Ray.  I would have prefered your solution...
 * Cheri703 doesn't know what you're talking about
<jgould> I'm the defacto score keeper for a model airplane pattren thing my dad puts on every year...
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> I'm out for a while, may be back, we'll see. ping me if you need me
<jgould> sounds dirty
<jgould> silly dog...
<jgould> all of this stuf that OSU is being investagated for, happens at every Division 1 school...
<jgould> My back hurts...
<Unit193> dmcglone?
<Unit193> :D
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I think red light cameras should be illegal...
<Unit193> Did one catch you?
<jgould> I've been caught by one for speed.  that was years ago (and the damn thing has been taken down...)
<canthus13> Haha... Wife got her Title IV letter... she can stay in school. :)
 * jgould has no clue what that is
 * jgould installs Windows...
<canthus13> Basically stating that she isn't really in default and the loan guarantor screwed up and reported her wrong.
<jgould> God
<jgould> er Good
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> she thought she was gonna have to drop out. :/
<canthus13> She met a chick in her business class that also uses ubuntu... Kinda cool.
<jgould> Cool.  I think there are more of us out there than people realize
<jgould> I'm tired of hearing about OSU Football
<canthus13> Yeah.. We may have enough people to do U-hour here... (Just me and my wife seemed kinda silly...)
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> why does windows make you enter a wifi key twice?  idiots
<canthus13> jgould: even worse... why does Win 7 REQUIRE that a wep key be all-caps?
<jgould> sometimes it's hard enough to get the key right the first time
<jgould> It does?
<jgould> stupid M$
<canthus13> yep. I went round and round and round with customers trying to get wireless working with win 7 when it first came out.
<jgould> dumb
 * jgould prepares to shoot the dog...
<jgould> Hmm... Bordem
<Unit193> Dang! Friend can't go to U-H (I didn't even remember when it was...)
<canthus13> Unit193: that's ok. I can't go either.
<Unit193> canthus13: You should try to make it ;)
<jgould> I should be at ours!  I think I made waves when it came to ours though..
<Unit193> Where is it even?
<canthus13> Unit193: Mansfield is too far for that.
<jgould> where is what, Unit193?
<Unit193> canthus13: You would only have to walk half way!
<Cheri703> Unit193: I may be getting a ride from skrappjaw (maybe), if so, I could ask if we could swing by to get you
<Unit193> jgould: C-Bus U-H?
<jgould> Gilbert said that we would meet at the Clintonville Panera at 1900
<jgould> (I'm waiting to see this in an email, of course)
<jgould> Hmm... Cisco doesn't show the router as being scanned in yet
<jgould> slow asses
<canthus13> Heh.
<jgould> If I had the money I would have just replaced it...
<canthus13> :/
<jgould> For what I paid for that one, I could get the Valet Plus that has 10/100/1000mbit wired ports...
<Unit193> Can it run any good f/w?
<canthus13> my e2000 was 65 bucks...
<jgould> I paid 80 I think, but that was over a year ago
<jgould> they were new then
<jgould> Now they are 65
<jgould> ish
<canthus13> Unit193: the e2000 and e3000 will run DD-WRT for sure... prolly run tomato too.
<jgould> I hate how if you don't use the software that came with the valet, you lose the guest network (not that I've ever used it....)
 * Unit193 needs to setup another bridge/wireless card :D
 * jgould bridges Unit193
<canthus13> jgould: Install DD-WRT and gain it back.
<canthus13> Or use the two radios to split the N and G connections.
<canthus13> that way N can take advantage of the full speed and G can still connect.
<jgould> :(  Not available for my router
<canthus13> ...Which model?
<jgould> Cisco Valet M10
<canthus13> Looks like they had test firmware available last september...
<canthus13> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=486976
<canthus13> make sure you prop the back up a bit for airflow.. that stupid design is prone to overheating.
 * canthus13 has the back of his e2000 raised about 1 inch... Helps a LOT.
<jgould> I pulled down the firmware. I have nothing to lose in the grand scheme of things
<canthus13> Make sure you do the 30/30/30 reset on it.
<jgould> 30/30/30?
<canthus13> Hold the reset button in for 30 seconds, leave it held in and pull the power cord... count 30 seconds again... with the button *STILL* held in, plug the power back in, count another 30 seconds.
<canthus13> then let go.
<canthus13> Lemme dig up the instructions for my router.. should be the same except for the firmware version.
<jgould> I'm looking at the instructions now
<canthus13> Ah.. I didn't see instructions there. :)
 * canthus13 has done 3 or 4 of these routers, none bricked. :)
<jgould> I'm not worried about bricking.  You can *generally* unbrick things.  It may take a little bit of time though
<canthus13> Ah. an M10 is just a 160N v3...
<canthus13> Linksys/Cisco has gotten so freaking confusing in their naming conventions. :/
<jgould> Yep
<canthus13> Anyway... I'm off to bed.  Gotta kick the wife out of the house by 7am so she can take care of her financial aid stuffs.
<jgould> Gotta kick her out XD Night
<canthus13> She's tough to get going in the mornings... :)
<Unit193> You're not gone yet!
<jgould> I'm tough to get going in the mornings as well
<jgould> Shit...  I'm going to need to go to my parents and play with the all in one printer and make sure I can get it to work (that or I'm gonna need a whole nother comptuer...)
 * oda_ cannot believe he really watched Waynes World
<jgould> I don't think I've ever seen it
<oda_> jgould: you don't need it
<oda_> jgould: Paramount cranked out some pretty hilarious movies in the 90s, that is not one of them.
<jgould> Heh
 * jgould ponders something to watch
<oda_> jgould: Good Will Hunting
<oda_> excellent movie
<jgould> I don't have that one and I would need to be in the MacOS to stream from NetFlix
<oda_> .
<oda_> ._.
<oda_> Fight Club?
<oda_> never gets old
<jgould> Never seen that etiher
<oda_> O_O
<oda_> jgould: watch that one for sure
<jgould> But I do know that the number one rule is that you don't talk about fight club
 * oda_ ordered the paperback
<oda_> haven't received it
 * jgould doesn't do dead tree books any more.  Prefers 0's and 1's for his books
 * oda_ doesn't like to stare at an LCD for hours
<jgould> I have an e-reader
<jgould> with e-ink
<oda_> which one?
<jgould> Sony PRS-505
<jgould> is it bad that I try to use the wrong mouse on the wrong computer?
<oda_> that may complicate things a bit, yes
<jgould> I hate it when bugs fly into the window...
<jgould> Whats' the last thing that goes through a bugs mind when it hits a windshield?
<oda_> jgould: is this a riddle?
<jgould> It's a joke
<jgould> Care to take a gander?
<oda_> of course
<jgould> hmm... I'm worried about the linux version of this program's future...
<jgould> It's ass.
<jgould> it's the last thing that goes through it's mind
<oda_> dohohohohoho
<jgould> :)
<jgould> That and spelling support is better for this program in the MacOS
<oda_> lol mac
<jgould> what?
<jgould> it's my prefrence over Windows... (I dislikes windows)
 * oda_ hugs his win7 partition
<jgould> Win 7 is ok.  It's better than vista
<oda_> vista was fine if you didn't have ancient hardware....or peripherals
<oda_> indeed it was not a good operating system to put on OEM machines
<oda_> my AMD sempron craptop came with that on it and no joke, it took 7 MINUTES to become usable with all of the bloatware and vista that HP crammed it with
<jgould> That's one thing I hate about buying a prebuilt windows machine is all the bloatware
<oda_> and HP didn't provide support for WinXP either, it wouldn't even install D:
<jgould> Windows XP wasn't bad.  Win 2000 was one of the last stable versions of Win, in my opnion.  (I haven't used 7 Extensivly so I can't pass judgment on 7)
<oda_> jgould: works fine for me
<jgould> This will very likely be my last Mc
<jgould> er Mac
 * oda_ touched a mac once
<oda_> first time, 2 months ago
 * oda_ never wants to touch one again
<jgould> It's a pain in the ass to get Ubuntu working on
<oda_> spent a few hours playing with OSX...waste of time
<jgould> Why do you say that?
<oda_> 1. trying to get hackintosh to work is a huge pain 2. there's like what, 2 programs that windows doesn't have that OSX does 3. the absence of right click is enough to make me want to throw a small child into traffic
<jgould> 1. Hacintoshs are against the EULA, 2. what two programs? 3. I have right clicking in MacOS
<oda_> lol against the EULA
<oda_> can't afford that apple expensive apple shit
<jgould> My MacBook Pro cost me less than a sony laptop that has a Core i3 with a smaller screen and less ram and hard drive space
<oda_> oh god
<jgould> why 'oh god'
<oda_> the macbook pro is extravagently expensive, costs more than everything I own combined.
<jgould> $1199 is extravagently expensive?
<oda_> uhhhh, yes
<oda_> I can't argue with that
<oda_> check out the ASUS gaming laptops for $500-$700....
<oda_> pretty cool stuff
<jgould> My next machine will probably be a System76...
<oda_> I would kill for one of these http://www.chipsdigitalpc.com/products/ASUS-G50Vt-X5-15.4%22-Gaming-Notebook-Core-2-Duo-P7450.html
<oda_> almost got one for $430 shipped but didn't have the money at the time
<oda_> hmmm, link doesn't seem to work
<oda_> 2.5ghz C2D, 512mb 9800GS, 4gb RAM, 1680x1050 17" display, 320gb HDD
<jgould> I'm not a gamer so i don't care about the video
<oda_> regardless, it's great hardware for a laptop at that price point
<jgould> agreed
<oda_> nothing from HP, Dell, etc etc really compares
<oda_> funny that you mentioned sony
 * oda_ didn't know they still made laptops
<jgould> Yep.
<oda_> probably a huge markup on them
<jgould> they make some tiny ones too
<oda_> I sold my quad core/8gb RAM/GTX260 machine and just got a netbook
<oda_> does everything you'd want it to
<oda_> 150 dorra used, mint condition. Only uses a maximum of 20 watts or so at full load
<jgould> keyboard is too hard for me to type on.  My mom has an HP netbook and I can't type on it for extended periods
<oda_> hmmm
<oda_> must have very large fingers
<oda_> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3592/5767294778_3266bb478d_b.jpg
<jgould> Nope.  I have relitivley small hands. (for a guy anyway...  I'm built more like a girl...)
<jgould> My desk: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgould/5785620032/
<oda_> nice keyboard
<jgould> Which one?
<oda_> the external keyboard to the right
<oda_> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5096/5566741897_396f13e24b_z.jpg
<oda_> size comparison
<oda_> 15.4" HP, 10? 12"? powerbook, 10.1" EEE
<jgould> I still to this day want a 12" TiBook.  Perfect machines for writing... I have the BT keybaord that is the same as the one on the right as well
<oda_> the keyboard WAS pretty nice
<oda_> same with the HP
<jgould> My wife has Dell Insprion 600m that I can tolorate, but not for long periods...
<jgould> damn that ping
<Unit193> jgould: Guess that didn't work... New one uploaded and it will be sent later
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy, Derath-Srvr
<jgould> Unit193: It worked kinda
<jgould> Howdy Derath-Srvr
<Unit193> jgould: Are you kidding? It's never been worse...
<jgould> I read some of the comics...
<jgould> :D
<jgould> Anyone know if I can force banshee to encode a disc as one file?
<Unit193> I'm guessing not... Did you ask in another channel?
<jgould> Not yet
<Derath-Srvr> okay, loving my android even more... found carcast, and pulling down podcasts with it :)
<Unit193> I can comment out a comment? :D
<Derath-Srvr> Now I just need a way to play it over the car speakers... or get a cheap mp3-player-type speaker...
<Unit193> canthus13: Didn't setup SASL?
<Unit193> (I did because of the stupid timeouts...)
<jgould> carcast, Derath-Srvr I take it thats a podcast receiver for Andriod?
<Cheri703> Derath-Srvr: I used a tape adapter...one of the old school ones (former vehicle had tape and cd)
<jgould> Unit, I got all of these amongst the mess in teh middle
<jgould> That's what I do, Cheri703
<Derath-Srvr> jgould: Yep, podcatcher, pretty nice so far...
 * jgould makes a note of it
<Derath-Srvr> Cheri703: No tape... CD receiver...
<Cheri703> ah, they have those fm transmitter things
<Cheri703> they're kinda crappy though
<Cheri703> any aux input?
<jgould> some have aux inputs
<Derath-Srvr> I think I have a set of rca jacks in the back of it, but I'd have to yank out the unit...
<jgould> those may be for an amp as well
<jgould> not for input
<Derath-Srvr> fm transmitters have always had bad quality
<Derath-Srvr> May just use a cheap, mono, battery-powered speaker
<jgould> Damn... Some friends of mine can't win... Truck is in the shop... Again...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<canthus13> Unit193: I haven't bothered... I really don't time out very often.
<Unit193> I also setup SSL at that time (I don't think it's needed)
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, how to turn off apache for port 443?
<Unit193> killall apache? Disable SSL support
<Derath-Srvr> Ah... okay, so need to find the SSL directives...
<Derath-Srvr> hmmm...
<Unit193> Do you have an include with httpd-ssl.conf ?
<Derath-Srvr> Doesn't seem like it
<Derath-Srvr> Found it...
<Derath-Srvr> ssl.conf in conf.d
<Unit193> Comment that line out in httpd.conf (and LoadModule ssl_module )
<Derath-Srvr> Actually, went into ssl.conf and changed the port number :)
<Derath-Srvr> Just in case I need it later for svn
<Unit193> That works too...
<Derath-Srvr> Guess I need to change the firewall around as well lol
<Derath-Srvr> Interesting...
<Derath-Srvr> So I thought I would try https on standard port, and getting error: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long....
<Derath-Srvr> Ah... figured it...
<Derath-Srvr> :)
<jgould> pesky records...
<Derath-Srvr> more like nit-picky conf files lol
<jgould> same thing...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, so that's changed to a different port, now I need to change my ssh conf for the new port...
<Derath-Srvr> Will have to do that later when I'm not currently connected ;)
<Unit193> As long as you do the router first...
<Derath-Srvr> Router already has 443 opened
<Derath-Srvr> for http
<Derath-Srvr> Just need to open for the new https port
<Derath-Srvr> Point though is that I don't want to change ssh port while I'm in a place that I can't fix it if it goes wrong lol
<Unit193> My router has SSH built-in (It's great for backup tunnel/access)
<Derath-Srvr> Oh, let me check the new Col UH location...
<Derath-Srvr> Anyone have that handy so I don't have to get my phone and all out? lol
<Unit193> The address is 4519 N High Street, Columbus, OH 43214
<Unit193> Clintonville Panera
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm...
<Derath-Srvr> looks like still 270N to 23S...
<Derath-Srvr> How's traffic around there?
<Derath-Srvr> May not be able to go this week (a little short notice), but can try another time
<Unit193> I would have no idea... (7pm)
<Derath-Srvr> Also trying to look for parking... lol
<jgould> There is parking behind the building, Derath-Srvr
<deejoe> ^^^ important detail for any announcement
<jgould> You mean like how parking was paid at the old UH location?
<jgould> Ow... My back
<Derath-Srvr> Cool...
<Derath-Srvr> I might try to make the next one then, it's in 2 weeks, right?
<Derath-Srvr> the 15th?
<jgould> Should be
<thafreak> canthus13: you see it looks like the ubuntu server folks are leaning towards x2go as the standard remote desktop setup?
<jgould> thafreak: Eh?
<jgould> For remote setup or remote access?
<thafreak> remote desktop access
<thafreak> for "desktops in the cloud"
<thafreak> and such
<jgould> alrighty then
<thafreak> they did a "try out ubuntu in the cloud" type deal this past release...
<jgould> i couldnt' get htat to work
<thafreak> but they used the nomachine's proprietary nx stuff to enable access from a web browser
<thafreak> what couldn't you get to work? The test drive stuff?
<jgould> Yeah. IT didn't ever load
<Unit193> Ubuntu or Debian server... Hmmmm
<jgould> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS on my server... seems to be working well
 * Derath-Srvr goes and hides in the shadows, avoiding eye-contact
<jgould> LOL Derath-Srvr.  You're running Fedora, aren't you?
<Derath-Srvr> Ummm....
<Derath-Srvr> yeah
<Derath-Srvr> For the server anyways
<canthus13> thafreak: Nope.
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: How is that working out?
<Unit193> Debian seems nice because of rolling...
<Derath-Srvr> Well, I can still access screen and irssi lol
<thafreak> canthus13: sadly it seems like freenx might get completely abandonded
 * canthus13 hasn't messed with anything besides FreeNX.... which prolly has pretty hefty requirements for a terminal server.
<Derath-Srvr> it's a little dated though, don't think I can get updates on it now...
<canthus13> thafreak: Ya think? Nomachine is still around...
<thafreak> yeah, but when version 4 comes out, they're not putting out any more open source...
<canthus13> ah.  As long as x2go does what I need it to do, I don't really care. :)
<thafreak> so it looks like 3.5 might be the last version of the libraries they release
 * canthus13 is eyeballin' it right now.
<thafreak> it does, and it's alot easier to setup...just their client is weird...
<canthus13> A lot more client options, though...
<thafreak> but they're working on a python client library...which should make it easy to develop better clients
<thafreak> well...I switched to freenx for the time being... :) I'm waiting for development on x2go to settle down a bit
<canthus13> Shit... Maemo/Meego, windows, gtk, qt, firefox plugin, PXE boot...
<canthus13> Lots of options... But no android client? :/
<thafreak> maybe when 11.10 comes out, and x2go is incorporated, it will be slick
<thafreak> nope, no android client...
<thafreak> yeah, but a maemo client...and it worked too...I ran it on my n810
<canthus13> beh. fsck 11.10.
<thafreak> and actually ,the gtk client was dropped
<thafreak> for now atleast
 * canthus13 is switching to Zenix when 10.10 EOLs.
<thafreak> ha...
<thafreak> zenix? that's a new one...
<canthus13> Just gotta find a way to disable raise on click.
<thafreak> is it debian based?
<canthus13> thafreak: Yep.  Awesome or Openbox as WMs.
<canthus13> It's not bad, actually... I've been playing with it in a VM.
<thafreak> so basically it's like crunchbang? :)
<canthus13> http://zenix-os.net/
<canthus13> A little more polished than crunchbang, but yes.
<canthus13> Still suffers from a small dev base, but not as bad as crunchbang.
<jgould> A patent holding company is sueing Apple over the use of Intel procesors...
<canthus13> seriously?
<jgould> this shit has gone too far
<canthus13> So how long before I'm sued for driving a chevy?
<thafreak> stupid patent trolls
<jgould> the also hit intel and hp
<thafreak> canthus13: they won't sue you...you don't have millions of dollars to take away
<canthus13> true.
<jgould> Lodsys went after iOS developers
<thafreak> One good thing about being relatively poor...no one will bother suing you :)
<canthus13> you'd think...
<thafreak> well, except for the RIAA/MPAA
<canthus13> they consider the court system a revenue stream...
<canthus13> some have gone so far as to openly declare the court system to be a major revenue stream.
<jgould> The RIAA/MPAA thing is because they need to change thier business models to match the current times... (and quit charging so damn much for shit)
<Unit193> canthus13: Mind doing support? I'm not the best at Debian atm...
<canthus13> Unit193: eh?
<Unit193> Over in #Zenix when the others are not currently there... I would call myself newish to the Debian side of things
<canthus13> I can try a bit... :)
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen is there now so it wouldn't be too bad...
<Unit193> ...or you could just laugh when I try ;)
<canthus13> :D
<canthus13> Hrm... X2Y at least designed the tech that they're suing over, rather than just being a patent holding company...
<Unit193> canthus13: How hard would it be for a noob to setup a Debian server?
<jgould> Not hard, Unit193
<jgould> I ran debian before I switched the server to Ubuntu
<Unit193> Just so long as a noob can do it (Me)...
<canthus13> Hmm...
 * canthus13 is running the Zenix live CD right now.  Kinda disappointing that wicd didn't find his wireless card without a bit of nudging.
 * Unit193 noticed :D
<Unit193> Poke it a few times to see if it's still there...
<canthus13> Scrolling doesn't work with the touchpad.... the terminal eats my irssi hotkeys and I can't find any way to fix that....
<canthus13> And mouse sensitivity is insanely high.
<Cheri703> canthus13: http://consumerist.com/2011/06/man-blogs-his-400-minutes-in-dell-hell.html
<jgould> Gee, I know about mouse sensitivity...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> It's depressing to find an automatic revolving door...
<jgould> Wow Cheri703
<canthus13> jgould: I'm testing out Zenix on a live CD.. So far it's not bad, but some of the defaults are a bit silly.
<Derath-Srvr> Any more so than the "automatic sidewalks" that are in use in Las Vegas and in Airports?
<canthus13> ...Worse, there's no way that I can find to adjust the mouse sensitivity.
<canthus13> Hmm... can't install nfs...
<canthus13> no repos. :/
<Derath-Srvr> sounds like released too early?
<canthus13> Flash is already installed.
<canthus13> sound works. :)
<Derath-Srvr> nothing ready or refined?
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: It's a live CD, which may be the difference.. I dunno.
<Derath-Srvr> true enough...
<Derath-Srvr> although being a live cd without the repos kinda makes it difficult for me to use as a tool
<Unit193> Looks like someone is curious...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: It's not bad for Openbox. :)
<curious_> ha killing time...trying to figure out what ubuntu ohio is all about.  ;)
<Derath-Srvr> What we are all about compared to???
<jgould> Cheri703: this site with the info on dells is kinda scary.  I had my 1150 just up and die on a boot one day, that was when I switched to Apple.  Now I want a System 76...
<canthus13> Uhm.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYffV7qhvTc&feature=topvideos_entertainment
<Cheri703> curious_: basically we're about helping people enjoy using ubuntu
<Unit193> Don't let him scare you off, somone just stole his tater tots...
<Cheri703> we are not about 84 egg sandwiches ;)
<curious_> lol  figured that out.   i already use ubuntu saw a link off the ohio linux fest site so i was checking this site out.
 * deejoe has trouble remembering the name "zareason" but no trouble remembering the name "system76"
<jgould> There are tater tots?  one of my daughters would be very happy to hear that! XD (I kid,partially)
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Never mind. Stupid me... forgot to apt-get update. :/
<curious_> the zareason and system76 laptops look nice but they are still a bit pricey
<jgould> sudo apt-get install tatertots?
<canthus13> curious_: ask Cheri703 about zareason. :/
<jgould> The Sys76 machine that is comprabale to the 13" MacBook Pro on my desk is about $500 cheaper
<Cheri703> curious_: where in ohio are you located?
<curious_> comparing anything to mac book is high.
<curious_> columbus area
<Cheri703> and about zareason...the hardware is decent, *my* experience with customer service was abysmal, when I first got the machine, I was gung-ho and planning to purchase from them in the future, now, I will never deal with them again if I can possibly avoid it...
<Derath-Srvr> Ah, columbus area, and just in time to check out the Ubuntu Hour tonight
<curious_> not tonight...maybe the next one though
<Derath-Srvr> and about ZAReason, I tried to get demos from them first, but they blew me off... S76 was much better on that
<Unit193> jgould: E: Unable to locate package tatertots
<jgould> Darn
<Derath-Srvr> That's why we show S76 demos at OLF
<jgould> !
<jgould> I can play with a S76 Machine at OLF?
<canthus13> Unit193: package possibly deleted or eaten?
<Derath-Srvr> Speaking of... I need to contact them soon...
<canthus13> jgould: If they're there again... Hopefully we'll have them at our booth again. :)
<Derath-Srvr> Pretty much jgould... I usually get 2 or 3 demos
<canthus13> I think we had every model they make last time...
<jgould> Let me know, as I'm in the market for a machine that will run Ubuntu (or any distro) correctly...
<curious_> i swap between two laptops - dell precision workstation (dual boot w/ win7) and an asus netbook.   No problems with either.
<Derath-Srvr> Lets see... I think last year, what did I have... well, Carl came down so he didn't send me any...
<curious_> kids all have dell lattitude lap tops from various years that are running Ubuntu without issues
<Derath-Srvr> But I think he brought a Serval, Darter, and I think a Gazelle...
<jgould> I'm not too big on Dell any more.
 * canthus13 is running on a Dell Inspiron 1545, his wife uses a Studio 14z, and his kid has an Inspiron C840.. all of 'em run perfectly.
<jgould> I've been looking at the lemur
<curious_> well i work for a Dell shop so they fit my IT budget with discounts etc.
<Derath-Srvr> I have an HP laptop (25xx series, and hardware failure), S76 Pangolin, and a Dell Poweredge server...
<Derath-Srvr> Everything else I have is home-built
<jgould> My Dell just up and died one day.  I haven't looked at them since
<Derath-Srvr> jgould: Let me see what he can send me...
<curious_> mine are all reclaimed from the workplace..  lol
<canthus13> My hp was a piece of crap. I had a dv6 series that cooked itself, desoldered it's own chipset. :/
<canthus13> twice.
<Derath-Srvr> Will let you know in time.... might even be able to get you a discount ;) can't promise though
<jgould> Derath-Srvr: Thank you
<jgould> :)
<jgould> canthus13: that's a bit of heat
<Cheri703> canthus13: I have a client whose dv6 killed itself
<canthus13> jgould: No. it's sub-standard solder...
<jgould> that will do it too
<canthus13> Cheri703: Not surprising.. and getting hp to fix them under warranty is like pulling teeth. nvidia paid 200 million bucks to fix the faulty chipsets, with hp getting the lion's share of that 200 million.  they probably spent 10% of that to fix the machines that needed it.
<Derath-Srvr> Cheri: HP dv6xxx series?
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> yup.
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, same with my 25xx
<canthus13> Mine was a 6227cl.
<Derath-Srvr> dv2512
<Derath-Srvr> or was it 2515? either way...
<canthus13> It suffered the same issues.. dv2xxx, 6xxx, 9xxx... and a couple of others.
<jgould> I wonder if we are harder on our laptops than others are....
<canthus13> jgould: Nah.
<canthus13> jgould: we just figure out what went wrong. other people buy a new laptop and never say much.
<Derath-Srvr> I just had the heat gun put to it and it melted the electric shielding that goes beneath the heat pipe...
<canthus13> I'm amazed at how many people tell me 'My computer got slow, so I bought a new one.'
<Derath-Srvr> Curious: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<curious_> never had much luck with HP consumer lines.   I dont like how they make their business laptops not easy to service.
<canthus13> I'm back in a few... gonna reboot.
<jgould> Getting the hard drive replaced in my mom's HP Mini was a chore
<Derath-Srvr> curious: minor correction to that statement... "how they make ALL their laptops..." lol
<curious_> i jumped on about the time Ibex switched to Jaunty
<canthus13> jgould: I had to pull the keyboard to get at the drive on my wife's 14z... kind of annoying.
<Derath-Srvr> took forever to tear mine apart and put it back together...
<Derath-Srvr> Nice
<Derath-Srvr> Still on Jaunty then I take it?
<curious_> no i jump each time a new one comes out.. have them all running natty now
<curious_> Dell makes the most user friendly in terms of service ability laptops.   Swap memory or hard drives with a couple of screws.
<Derath-Srvr> What do you think of it? (just getting a "newer" user's perspective)
<jgould> I have two machines running Natty, and the server is running lucid
<Cheri703> curious_: feel free to join the launchpad team and the mailing list
<Cheri703> curious_: toshibas are not bad (in my experience)
<Derath-Srvr> I'll admit to being an old-fart and old-fashioned lol
<curious_> you know i like it.   I was messing with the gnome 3 when it was in development but never really cared for it.  Unity is a nice feel once you get used to it.
<Derath-Srvr> That's why I like other views
<jgould> Toshiba's seem to be pretty good
<Derath-Srvr> Nice to hear! (slaps duct-tape across canthus13's and BiosElemts' mouths)
<Derath-Srvr> Not one word from you two ;)
<curious_> i like the useability of it.. i think that canical is doing the right thing becauase you need to get NEW users to come over
<jgould> I don't care for unity, it seems slow on both of my machines
<curious_> Windows and Macs are full of idiots that dont use a CL so why insist that everyone need to learn it as a linux right of passage?
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: eh?
<BiosElement> huh?
<jgould> I spend more time in the terminal than the GUI in the mac OS (or so it seems)
<curious_> I think it will be better on the gnome3 and when they get bugs worked out.
<Derath-Srvr> Very good point curious, and they still make the CL accessible for those that can use it...
<canthus13> BiosElement: He's into bondage, apparently.
<jgould> See what you did, Derath-Srvr
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: You didn't duct-tape me? I can heckle?
<BiosElement> Apparently canthus13
<curious_> i love the guake terminal...
<Cheri703> curious_: I use GUI things, but I don't especially like natty :/ it screws with my (current) workflow...
<canthus13> meh. guake sounds dirty. :)
<Derath-Srvr> No, just keeping the venom in the mouths of the vipers... lol
<Cheri703> I think it *could* be usable, but at this point I'm not willing to switch
<jgould> morons...
<BiosElement> Meh *wonders back to a nap*
<Unit193> Adding QT Unity 2D to Onriric
<canthus13> I despise unity. I haven't managed to get Gnome3 to work correctly in vbox...
<curious_> i like changing things up ... i dont spend much time switching so its not a major part of my day.   Use the keyboard shortcuts etc.
<Unit193> canthus13: Did you figure out how dmcglone did it?
<canthus13> Unit193: Did what? Gnome 3 in vbox?
<Derath-Srvr> And who removed the tape from him anyways?
<curious_> gnome3 as is sucks... just a wonky feel.   it wasnt thought out completely
<Unit193> Or you could install 11.10 (Has it in the repos)
<Unit193> canthus13: Gnome 3 on live system
<BiosElement> Ironically, speaking of gnome3, Phronix did some benchmarks that showed it about 25-50% slower then unity/gnome2/kde
<canthus13> Unit193: Meh. I couldn't get it to boot from usb either, even with unetbootin. :(
<Derath-Srvr> canthus13, BiosElement: keep in mind you guys have been using Ubuntu for a much longer time...
<curious_> i find it a tad sluggish on my netbook with 2gb of ram.. on the precision with 4GB ram and a 1GB nvidia card it is pretty quick.
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: Am I supposed to be involved in some kind of debate or something? I just got here. :P
<Cheri703> Derath-Srvr: curious_ said he(?) started using it back with jaunty, so has been using for a while
<curious_> yes but i am still pretty much a hack.   :)
<Cheri703> that's earlier than I started using it
<Derath-Srvr> True, but not as long as they have, Bios, sorry just automatic when trying to keep things from becoming Anti-Unity ;)
 * Cheri703 started with the 9's...brother tried to get me to check out gutsy...I wasn't willing to do that at that point, told him he was a nerd :) and now I'm a giant geek...used to try to fight it...
<BiosElement> I'm not anti-unity, I just don't think it should have been shipped default. >.>
<curious_> i am an IT director in a windows shop.   learned computers in dark ages on unix systems.  farted around on linux a few times over the years but hated the amount of work it was to make it useable.
<BiosElement> I'm all for unity, I think new concepts should be tried.
<curious_> someone told me to try ubuntu becauase it would work off the disc.. much better than slackware, caldera, or RH that i tried before.
<curious_> i think Unity will be one the things that can help set Ubuntu off from Mac/Win.
<Derath-Srvr> Possibly... althoguh for my tastes, it does need more refining...
<curious_> Its very  ironic that something called UNITY has caused so much division
<Unit193> It was released too early...
<jgould> Unit193: I will agree with that
<curious_> i agree but i think that 11.10 will be better and that 12.04  Pukey Possum will be spot on.  ;)
<jgould> Pukey Possum? XD
<Derath-Srvr> is that hte name for 12.04???
<curious_> Peturbed Pigeon?   Paranoid Panda?  your guess is as good as mine.
<Derath-Srvr> ll
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<BiosElement> No, however I recall 11.10 has a name that no one can pronounce. >.>
<jgould> Are we goign to have a Zesty Zebra?
<jgould> Something Ocelot
<curious_> Oneric Ocelot?
<Cheri703> oh-nee-ric is how they're saying it
<BiosElement> Paranoid Panda is awesome
<Unit193> I like Pigeon and Panda best...
<jgould> I like Panda
<Cheri703> *technically* it's supposed to be pronounced oh-nye-ric, but....eh
<BiosElement> There ya go
<jgould> why aren't we on the naming committee
<curious_> i dont know...being a bit of redneck i am partial to Possum but techincally it is Opossum.
<jgould> ?
<BiosElement> Yeah Cheri703, I vote we ship a pronunciation guide with every disk.
<Cheri703> hehe
<curious_> Platypus wouldnt be bad either... its closer to a penguin
<jgould> Or have it installed as part of base-system
<jgould> Perky Penguin
<jgould> ?
<curious_> check the man pages for the phonetic spelling
<curious_> ok so what do you guys actually do at an Ubuntu Hour?
 * Cheri703 is in mansfield, but it's at least similar
<Cheri703> we just hang out
<Cheri703> chat about computery things
<Cheri703> if someone has questions, we'll discuss it
<jgould> what's a computer?
<Cheri703> if someone wants to show us a cool thing they figured out, we'll check that out
<Cheri703> it's pretty casual
<curious_> so you dont have people walking in off the street asking you to help fix their systems? lol
<jgould> Cheri703: the new nook is shipping according to Android Central
<Unit193> Only once... ;)
<Cheri703> oh?
<Cheri703> they're heading out to the stores?
<Cheri703> because official day is 6/10
<jgould> it doesn't say
<jgould> just taht it's shipping whith Android 2.1
<curious_> how long untill they are rooted again?  I give it 48 hours.
<Cheri703> hoping it's pretty quick :)
<Derath-Srvr> curious_: usually not, but not to say that we wouldn't
 * Cheri703 is getting one
<curious_> Cheri going to install Ubuntu on it?
<Cheri703> nah, it's the e-ink one
<Cheri703> I want a reader
<jgould> I love e-ink
<jgould> I wish this guy would come back...
<curious_> wont be long before you can use e-ink in tattoos
<jgould> his hold music is annoying
<jgould> And the POS locked up again
<Derath-Srvr> what are you on hold for?
<jgould> trying to get my phone replaced... again...
<curious_> what phone?
<jgould> BlackBerry Bold9700
<jgould> This thing locks up more than Windows
<Unit193> canthus13: Was soll dieser Unsinn? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13594932
<curious_> bwaaaa  you are old!
<jgould> ?
<jgould> I need a maid...
<jgould> or a servant or something
<BiosElement> And I need a pink pony...
<thafreak> BiosElement: you're a django developer?
<curious__> wow that was fun... the web chat thing locked up.
<BiosElement> hah, no, no I am not thafreak. :P
<thafreak> http://djangopony.com/
<BiosElement> thafreak: Yes, yes I know. They have a pony everywhere
<curious__> new nook is kind of cute
<BiosElement> Bleh, seems someone decided to have the landlord come over today at 6, so I won't be able to make the Ubuntu Hour :|
<Derath-Srvr> ?\
<jgould> :|
<jgould> Now I'm talking to a supervisor
<BiosElement> hah wow...
<curious__> did you see that Oracle is handing over OO to Apache and not The Document Foundation.
<BiosElement> I never thought I'd have someone 'schoolin' me that being planful is a 'bad' thing.
<Derath-Srvr> Oracle's getting rid of OOo? Wow!
<BiosElement> Who cares. >.>
<BiosElement> OOo is a worthless brand and it was always a crappy name.
<Derath-Srvr> Wow, just looked at the news articles on it...
<Derath-Srvr> Bios: in a way I agree, but it's also an interesting move by oracle...
<Derath-Srvr> After the publicity, they are just washing their hands of the whole thing...
<Derath-Srvr> I think Open Source will eventually tear some bricks off of oracle...
 * jgould headdesks
<BiosElement> Meh, it's too late for that
<BiosElement> They already tried the FU card, they won't get a single ounce of cred back for giving it up now.
<jgould> No, these idiots at AT&T
<Derath-Srvr> Didn't say that they would...
<BiosElement> I know Derath-Srvr, Just saying. It's too little, too late. >.>
<Derath-Srvr> But think of this as a small crack in their armor... and all the other projects they still "own"...
<Unit193> VirtualBox is what I'm looking at... There is no fork...
<Derath-Srvr> I'm not looking at their cred, I'm talking about breaking software out of oracle
<BiosElement> Ah, I think it's nice and all but it's not even really broken out is it? I mean, LibreOffice picked up steam right out the gate.
<Derath-Srvr> But afterwards, Oracle released it completely...
<jgould> I was never fond of OOo
<BiosElement> I don't really see the gain, I presume they gaveup the trademark as well?
<BiosElement> I mean, that's the only part that matters, the code was already free.
<Derath-Srvr> Pretty much, they gave up all ownership to it...
<Derath-Srvr> from my understanding...
<BiosElement> I love how oracle went from one of the most-loved F/OSS backing companies to a scurge right up there with Microsoft >.>
<Derath-Srvr> Ya know, I don't recall ever hearing about them contributing to F/OSS...
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: They were a major funding backer to quite a few projects IIRC
<BiosElement> I know PyOhio was sponsored by them at least once anyway and I know that was a tiny event compared to their typical.
<curious__> virtual box would be another loss if they get weird there
<Cheri703> vmware player is wonderful
<Cheri703> I don't use vbox anymore
<canthus13> jgould: What did AT&T do this time?
<BiosElement> AT&T-Mobile is enough, they don't need to 'do' anything else ;P
<jgould> it's their warranty service department
<Derath-Srvr> Looks like I get to create a Linux cheatsheet for some people at work...
 * jgould sighs.  I did this three months ago... Probably for the same amount of time too..
<jgould> Cheatsheet for this phone is going to be in the bottom of the scioto....
 * Unit193 still doesn't seem to care for gnome...
<jgould> At least RIM's hold music is better than AT&T's
<curious__> something ironic about a ubuntu guy on a BB.    ;)
<deejoe> heh
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> That's why I held out until I could get an android phone :)
<jgould> I'm going to get an andrioid powered phone as soon as I can get the money for it
<curious__> i just got the gingerbread update to my Droid X this morning.
<jgould> I'm about to shove this blackberry up someone's behind...
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> Wonder when it'll be pushed to my evo...
<curious__> it has a few changes in the UI that are going to take a while to get used to... need to re learn...kind of like unity...LOL
<jgould> at least on an android powered device, my calendar, contacts, and email will sync reliabliy...
<Unit193> Wow... just a second ago: Lag: 18.64 now it's down to nothing...
<jgould> Now up to 90 minutes
<jgould> I could have gone from a non functional computer to a working instal of natty...
<curious__> TWICE!
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> ok, Linksys.  you can ship the damn thing
 * skrappjaw has blackberry
<jgould> You want my POS blackberry?
<Unit193> Sure!
<jgould> It's going to be in peices...
<jgould> Maybe I should use it for target practice....
 * skrappjaw has access to guns.
<skrappjaw> Im going to droid soon
<jgould> there's a glock sitting behind my laptop right now
<jgould> I am as soon as I get the money
<skrappjaw> .45?
<skrappjaw> My cousin brought his Taurus 45 over. *drool* we turned some old particle board bits to swiss cheeze. it was a good day.
<skrappjaw> That was the day that cook thought the rapture would happen.
<jgould> 9mm
<jgould> Now all the sudden, my email is showing up in time with gmail
<jgould> I hate this phone
<jgould> and apparently it hates me
<Unit193> canthus13: You have the WGR614v5 ? I can't find anything that says it supports bridge mode, do you know? (I'm almost sure it doesn't, with the lack of info. I just need it to :D )
<skrappjaw> my emails never come in sync with the blackberry.
<skrappjaw> its sketchy and random.
<skrappjaw> I get stuff late all the time.
<Cheri703> anyone have a hardback book that they don't want? I need one with PAGE dimensions of: 6" x 7.5" and .75-1" thick
 * Cheri703 will be scouring thrift stores soon
<Derath-Srvr> Hmmm... why the specifics Cheri?
<Cheri703> going to make a hollowed out book as a cover/case for my nook :D
<Cheri703> basically this, but smaller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3I5ZJdtAzY&feature=player_embedded
<Derath-Srvr> Ah... I see
<Cheri703> yup
<skrappjaw> im kinda bored and wanna get out of the house for a while. UH is the only thing im doing tonight.
<skrappjaw> today*
<Cheri703> :( people who ordered them online at release are getting them already :( :( I might have to wait til the end of next week. I called the store and they're like, "I dunno" since online it is saying that stores might be getting them as early as monday
<canthus13> Unit193: I've got the v7.
 * skrappjaw isnt doing well with angrybirds.
<Unit193> Thanks anyway... I guess I can't do that...
<skrappjaw> we will have most of us there again tonight.
<skrappjaw> any one here use a git repo?
<Unit193> Yes
<Unit193> Not me though
<skrappjaw> ahh
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: if you were feeling especially generous, Unit193 lives just a little off the route if we took park ave from my house....
<Cheri703> Unit193: do you have your other thing tonight though?
<Unit193> Every Weds at 6:30
<skrappjaw> tha sounds cool to me
 * skrappjaw has no problem makin a detour.
<Cheri703> Unit193: would you have a ride FROM u-h?
<Cheri703> and/or do you WANT to have a ride there?
<Unit193> That actually works well for me (Friend can't go and a few of them are working)
 * Cheri703 probably shouldn't assume that ;)
<Unit193> Now it's just up to if I want to go ;)
<skrappjaw> Im bout to go get some gas in my tank
<Cheri703> kk, I'll be here and ready :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: You remember how to get to here? I'll wait at the end of the road...
<skrappjaw> headin out. l8r.
<Cheri703> mostly, pm me the exact road name
<Unit193> PM > Cheri703
<Cheri703> kk, thanks
<Unit193> Now... I should wear clothing?
 * Cheri703 would appreciate that
<Cheri703> alright, I'm packing this thing up, see you in a while Unit193
<Unit193> Cheri703: See ya!
<jgould> 1:04 with RIM after a disconnect at 2 hours...
<jgould> And a disconnenct
<skellat> How long have you had the handset?
<jgould> This handset or since the first one was purchased?
<skellat> The current one
<jgould> I got this one on Mar 17 of this year
<skellat> And is AT&T giving you grief over Exchange-by-Mail?
<jgould> they are saying the trouble shooting needs to be done, (it was already done...) and are making me talk to RIM again...
<skellat> Hunh.  That shouldn't be the case.  Are you talking to somebody in person or on the phone?
<jgould> This is the second phone for pretty much the same apparent reason.
<jgould> phoen
<jgould> AT&T doens't have instore support for this kind of thing.
<jgould> closet device switch center is in Cleveland
<skellat> What's the phone not doing?
<jgould> working...  It locks up, will not get emails for hours, randomly acts stupid
<skellat> When was the last reset done to the device?
<jgould> May 17
<jgould> wipe and reinstall, no restore
<skellat> Same SIM card all along?
<jgould> Yep
<skellat> Any other chip available for you to swap in?
<jgould> Not without completely screwing up our phones for a little bit
<skellat> And two separate handsets exhibited the freaky symptoms?
<jgould> pretty much the same symptoms.  and not right away eihter
<skellat> It sucks that bugs can't really be filed on Blackberry OS
<jgould> oh, you mean filing the bug against the *whole* OS?
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> That would work
<jgould> http://tinyurl.com/3mlck3t
<skellat> The thing is based on QNX and at the core fill only 2 1.44 MB floppies
<jgould> Not on the phones
<jgould> they are J2ME (which is part of the problem, I thinks)
<skellat> J2ME presents all sorts of bizarre warts
<skellat> Any older handsets on ebay or the like that you could pick up and slap the SIM into?
<jgould> We have a Samsung Jack (runs WinMo) that I can't stand but I'm about to start using...
<skellat> The Blackjack devices are tough little buggers.  I've seen one that's survived washing machine trips
<jgould> Not a blackjack, just the jack
<skellat> Apparently it is the follow-on to the Blackjack 2
<jgould> oh
<jgould> anyone requested free stickers from System76
<skellat> I haven't.  I'm using a System76 box right now, though.
 * jgould nods
<jgould> great day for a sundress...
<skellat> That'll change tomorrow...supposed to be a cell of cold air coming in
<jgould> it may just cool it off a bit
<skellat> I'm hoping.  Weather lately has just been a bit too manic.
<jgould> Anybody in here coming to C-bus UH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-02
<jgould> Greeting Gilbert
<Unit193> Howdy, gilbert
<jgould> Unit193: I think its safe to assume that you are not at panera...
<Cheri703> we got done a while ago
<Cheri703> ours starts at 5
<Cheri703> ish
<jgould> You'll start early up there...
<jgould> gilbert: are you at Panera?
<jgould> How many people did you have show up, Cheri703?
<Cheri703> 7
<jgould> Not bad
<jgould> One downside to this is that this is my first UH, so I don't kno wwho I'm looking for
<jgould> If anyone else is here, I'm sitting in the back corner wearing a red OSU polo
<jgould> Also, why am I slepey?
<Unit193> jgould: Hold up a huge Ubuntu sign!
<jgould> I does not have one
<Unit193> Hold up your Mac with the logo on display! ;)
<jgould> I does not have the logo...  Gilbert's hostmane deosn't match what I'm getting fro here
<jgould> but I also knwo that doesn't mean anythign
<jgould> or did everyone, out of force of habit, go to the location on campus?
<Unit193> skrappjaw: Is testdisk what your looking for? (I could PM you the apt-cache show ;) )
<jgould> Now I'm wondering if I'm the only one here...
<skrappjaw> ok
<skrappjaw> cool
<skrappjaw> i like the apt-cache search.
<skrappjaw> thats cool.
 * jgould is bored
<jgould> and someone has mail...
<gilbert> what up
<skrappjaw> sappinen
<skrappjaw> Gilbert: i ended up deleting the e-mail with the voting instructions
<skrappjaw> can ya help a brotha out?
<canthus13> Whee... Got openbox working in ubuntu... sort of. Gotta figure out how to get the tasktray working, how to get tint2 to start automagically....
<canthus13> skrappjaw: what's your email? I can forward it to you.
<skrappjaw> funkbassextreme@gmail.com
<skrappjaw> thanks brotha
<canthus13> no prob.
<canthus13> Done.. the second email is the correct one.
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Glad Gnome3 is in Onriric?
<skrappjaw> Unit193: What was that forum you were talking about earlier that you mod?
<Unit193> I help out on Zenix the Debian respin
<Unit193> skrappjaw: http://zenix-os.net
<skrappjaw> thnx
 * canthus13 slowly figuring out how to configure openbox to do what he wants. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Going with Ubuntu + Openbox + Tint2 ?
<canthus13> Yup.
<Unit193> I thought you would like Awesome...
<canthus13> not really.  I don't like tiling window managers. :/
 * canthus13 gave it a shot... but it just didn't feel right.
<TheErk> Hola
<jgould> ok... Network is back
<Unit193> dmcglone1: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/gnome-shell-is-finally-available-in.html
<canthus13> bah. still can't get the background and brightness settings to stick. :/
<jgould> Gah! sleepy!
<canthus13> jgould: bah! Stay awake!
<dmcglone1> Unit193: Ah cool!
 * dmcglone1 is playing mortal kombat :-)
<gilbert> the new mk?
<dmcglone1> Deadly Aliance
<TheErk> Get over here!
<dmcglone1> On my way ;-)
<gilbert> i just sold that back to gamestop...hadn't played it in years...didn't really compare to the original 2
<dmcglone1> gilbert: I agree. it's freakin hard to hit them combos
<dmcglone1> with my back out, I think I've played video games more than I ever have. My damn thumb is sore
<dmcglone1> I've still got Midnight Club dub edition
<dmcglone1> love that game
<skrappjaw> rawr....
<dmcglone1> anybody know what chipset the broadcom 4313 uses?
<canthus13> ....?
<canthus13> Broadcom 4313 *IS* the chipset.
<canthus13> It uses the STA drivers.
<dmcglone1> Ah
<dmcglone1> I'm wondering if aircrack-ng works with the broadcom
<canthus13> dmcglone: It does.... sort of.
<canthus13> dmcglone: you need the madwifi drivers.
<canthus13> Your best bet for that would be to use backtrack. the drivers should be preconfigured already.
<canthus13> you really don't wanna fight with wireless drivers on your main system if the default drivers don't support injection and monitor. (STA drivers don't.)
<dmcglone1> something weird happened :-/
<dmcglone1> canthus13: know of any other ways I can test the security on my network?
<canthus13> Plastic explosives?
<canthus13> seriously, though.. just boot with a Backtrack LiveCD to run aircrack.
<canthus13> what kind of security are you using?
<dmcglone1> I'm using......
<dmcglone1> hang on
<dmcglone1> wpa-psk
<dmcglone1> wpa-psk + wpa-psk2 actually
<Unit193> Howdy, skellat/SMK
<Cheri703> o/ skellat, others ;)
 * Cheri703 finished her 4th book in 3 days earlier, probably going to start/finish 5th tonight as well
<canthus13> dmcglone1: As long as you're using a decent password, it's secure.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Meaning random characters, at least 12 characters long. (20 would be best)
<dmcglone1> LOL and what would decent constitute as?
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Anything you'll never remember
<skellat> dmcglone1: Something that looks like line noise.  Download fldigi, set it in RTTY receive mode, and whistle off-key into a microphone to generate such
<Unit193> - Your wifes B-day
<dmcglone1> heh, I'd go crazy. I already forget the smallest things, no way could I remember a 20 character random password... LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Just make something up, then tape it to the bottom of your router.
<skellat> canthus13: But that presumes resistance to burglary!
<canthus13> skellat: You've got bigger problems if you're burgled.
<skellat> canthus13: True
<canthus13> dmcglone1: If someone robs your house, change your wireless key, assuming your router wasn't stolen.
<Unit193> Like "Where IS my router"
<dmcglone1> yeah
<Cheri703> meh, not going to read that one, thought it was part of a series, it's an off-shoot of the series
<Cheri703> canthus13: or they just RESET it
<canthus13> Cheri703: true.
<dmcglone1> I just thought that I'd mess with aircrack to see just how it works. Looks like I'll never know
<dmcglone1> I've never attempted to crack my own stuff, thought it would be fun nontheless
<skellat> That's too frequently how people in Ashtabula County seek permanent Internet access
<skellat> The most common question I see come up is how to slurp somebody else's access without authorization
<dmcglone1> skellat you mean they use others internet?
<skellat> Far too frequently
<dmcglone1> I see. makes me wonder if anybody's using mine
<skellat> That's why I have WPA-PSK and MAC filtering in place
<dmcglone1> I don't have to worry about a random user, I live on a court, and nobody comes up this street unless they live here or are visiting
<dmcglone1> and my neighbors are too freakin dumb to know how to even work a computer... LOL
<skellat> Excellent.
<dmcglone1> so I'm pretty safe
<dmcglone1> haha
<skellat> Not here.  We've got knuckleheads trying to break records in digging weak microwave signals out of background noise just so they don't have to pay for service.
<skellat> Who also feel it is their God-given right to use any unsecured WiFi out there regardless of consequences.
<dmcglone1> thats crazy
<skellat> No, that's Ashtabula County at large
<dmcglone1> I used to not use a password and only use MAC filtering
<skellat> As long as the MAC isn't spoofed, that works
<dmcglone1> but I got tired of adding machines when someone wanted to bring their computer over
<dmcglone1> it got tiresome so I just went back to using a password
<skellat> I don't have that problem with family visiting.  Any iPwns let alone other WiFi-cable mobile devices are already registered.  Access isn't always granted, mind you.
<canthus13> wow. Openbox uses about 10-12% less ram than Gnome.
<skellat> canthus13: That might be why CrunchBang uses it
<dmcglone1> I have a couple friends and family who bring their computers over and I didn't want to leave their MAC's on my router
<canthus13> MAC filtering is pointless.
<dmcglone1> why so canthus13?
<canthus13> I can snag a less common mac that associates with a particular AP within a few hours and spoof that.
<dmcglone1> but I thought MAC's were unique?
<skellat> Nope
<canthus13> You wouldn't know any different if you got bumped off... you'd just figure your router hiccuped.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: they are... but they're changeable.
<skellat> That's why suppressing SSID broadcast helps as well as changing the SSID and password every so often
<canthus13> skellat: ...nope.
<skellat> canthus13: Go ahead
<canthus13> the password is the only protection. I can get your SSID by watching the frames.
<canthus13> even if your router doesn't broadcast SSID, your laptop includes the SSID in the frame headers.
<skellat> canthus13: Exactly
<dmcglone1> but if they are changeable, wouldn't you have to get in to change the MAC in the first place to gain access?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: No. I just capture your wireless traffic for a few hours and filter out the unique MAC addresses that associate with your router.  from there, I just apply one of those MAC addresses to my wireless NIC and your router has no idea that I'm not who I say I am.
<skellat> Bingo
<dmcglone1> Ah Ok
<skellat> That's why the machines I truly worry about have hard line connections
<skellat> And why Payment Card Industry standards still go medieval when wireless anything is potentially considered in a retail situation where credit cards come into play.
<dmcglone1> Interesting, I should look into that
<dmcglone1> what would be the best way to see if anyone is using your wireless internet?
<canthus13> For all practical purposes, though, at this point WPA is good enough with a strong password.
<dmcglone1> my router has a few things, but I don't know if I should trust it
<canthus13> dmcglone1: wireshark.. you can see who is associating with your network.
<canthus13> your router doesn't really do a very good job of knowing who is connected to it.
<dmcglone1> I kinda figured that :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone1: ...of course, you have to know how to use wireshark effectively to do that.
<dmcglone1> I could learn :-)
<canthus13> the bottom line here is this:  If you use WPA with at least a 12 character random password, nobody is going to bother to crack it.  Even with top-end equipment (triple ATI GPUs or somesuch), it would take weeks to crack.
<dmcglone1> cool!
<canthus13> Now this will probably change in the next few years, but at this point brute-forcing a strong WPA passphrase isn't worth the effort in most cases.
<dmcglone1> makes me feel at ease now :-)
<skellat> Even though news had come out about using Amazon EC2 to rent processing power to do it, that trades the cost of time for the cost of money
<Unit193> Because they can just go next door where they use WEP
<canthus13> skellat: All that does is use a massive dictionary attack.
<canthus13> Unit193: Or crack the idiot who used 'secretpassword' for his WPA key.
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13
<skellat> canthus13: Yes.  Brute force still sometimes works wonders.
 * Unit193 Needs to scan for WEP APs
<dmcglone1> that was my 'secretpassword'
<canthus13> dmcglone1: You think it's funny.  I reset email passwords all day long.. People are idiots.
<dmcglone1> lol
<paultag> why is it so fucking hard to just play a fucking midi keyboard
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm getting an Alfa WUSB036H. :)
<paultag> I don't give a shit about soundfonts or fucking interlink IDs
<paultag> why the goddamn hell is this shit so fucking silly
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> hello paultag, having a wonderful evening I see :)
<paultag> I want to barf on whoever made timidity
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<dmcglone1> just hit the keys paultag and your playing
<Unit193> canthus13: Sweet! I'm going to have to remove the TTR73 from the main SSH computer...
<paultag> I am, actually :)
<skellat> Ah, paultag has encountered the joys of electronic music making...
<paultag> Just wanted to practice some keyboard. I just got done with guitar, bass and accordion
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm looking forward to 3+ mile range. :)
<paultag> skellat: yeah, I usually stick with devoted hardware
<dmcglone1> damn man you a one man band!
<Unit193> canthus13: Wow.....
<paultag> skellat: but goddamnit all I don't have a real piano here
<canthus13> Unit193: more, if I put the antenna on the roof. :)
<skellat> paultag: Some day I will migrate most recording operations to analog, physical hardware.  We're not there yet but we're getting close.
<dmcglone1> I practiced guitar this morning :-)
<skellat> paultag: Define "real piano"
<paultag> skellat: all my recording stuff is devoted hardware, I do everything on that then send the mixdown over
<paultag> skellat: something that has strings and weighted keys that hit them nicely :)
<Unit193> canthus13: You going to sit up there too? Once you get it, you'll find that it doesn't work with BT ;) (I'm sure you checked)
 * dmcglone1 has a piano
<canthus13> Unit193: ...? Sure it does.
<canthus13> Not the N model...
<paultag> dmcglone1: damnit, man. I need to play to keep my figers from getting fat
<dmcglone1> I've got a keyboard also, but never ever play it
<Unit193> canthus13: Just saying, with your good luck and all...
<paultag> I should get a real keyboard.
<dmcglone1> paultag: your welcome to come play it any time :-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: :)
<canthus13> Unit193: It works fine.. believe me, I researched carefully. :)  It does suffer from the channel -1 bug, but that's easy enough to get around.
<dmcglone1> paultag: what did you practice on the guitar today?
<Unit193> canthus13: Sounds like you will be having some REAL fun with that... Care to checkout around here? ;)
<paultag> dmcglone1: nothing of substance. Just getting used to it. I found one in my basement, so I'm learning chords and such. I play bass. Today I had a 2 hour jam on some rowdy tunes.
<canthus13> Unit193: :)
<paultag> dmcglone1: on accordion, I was practicing this -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz0U2AXV0T4
<dmcglone1> Today, for some odd freakin reason I ended up playing cotton fields by credence clearwater
<paultag> that took a few hours too
<paultag> dmcglone1: hahaha, oh lordy
<dmcglone1> cool
<dmcglone1> I freakin love jammin to old metallica
<paultag> Yann Tiersen is *not* metallica :)
<dmcglone1> Ah well, it's music
<dmcglone1> :=)
<paultag> :)
<dmcglone1> hang on paul, I got a video for ya of me playing a little but the fuckin camera sounded like shit
<paultag> :)
<dmcglone1> http://www.youtube.com/dmcglone
<paultag> dmcglone1: rock on :)
<paultag> I've got nothing to do. I could try and record some of that song for shits on my crappy webcam as well
<dmcglone1> yeah, I just thought I would give it a try and see how it sounded
<skellat> Some humor to close out the 1st of June: http://m.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/18/bofh_2008_episode_25/
<dmcglone1> I made a couple bloopers there
<dmcglone1> once I got to the verse riff, I couldn't figure the correct settings, so I just said f-it
<dmcglone1> Piano is my favorite instrument though. Meatloaf , Elton John and Billy  Joel are my brothers!!! LOL
<skellat> 0001 hours...goodnight y'all...
<dmcglone1> well I'm out, night everyone :-)
<Unit193> Marked at 00:17
<Unit193> :D
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.blargh.com/
<Cheri703> :D
<Unit193> G'night!
<Derath-S1vr> Hi all!
<Derath-Srvr> Woot! Got a new device on my network, got my ports changed, and other good things are happening!
<thafreak> Anyone play with zim desktop wiki?
<Derath-Srvr> Can't say that I have...
<thafreak> It's pretty slick....
<thafreak> the wiki syntax is slightly different than I'm used to, but in general, it makes a nice little brain dump
<thafreak> you can "attach" files and links etc....
<thafreak> it all gets stored as plain text and well whatever files you attached, in a folder, which can be version controlled
<thafreak> we'll see how well it works though when I start filling the thing up
<Derath-Srvr> We
<Derath-Srvr> err
<Derath-Srvr> We're using Confluence here at work
<thafreak> is it web based, or a desktop app?
<Derath-Srvr> web
<Derath-Srvr> Ah... appears to be closed source... or rather paid software... looks like $10 for 10 users...
<Derath-Srvr> http://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/
<Derath-Srvr> http://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/pricing.jsp Looks like Non-profits and open Source can use it for free
<thafreak> Yeah, I've heard of that...I was looking for a desktop/text based solution....something I could grep through over ssh in a pinch...
<Derath-Srvr> Ah
 * jgould grumbles
<jgould> Fucking POS Networking gear
<canthus13> Point of Sale?
<jgould> Piece of shit
<paultag> jgould: it was joke
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> </trollface>
<jgould> :P
<jgould> I've never had the option to turn the hold music off before...
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<canthus13> nice...
<jgould> RIM's music isn't bad... AT&T's sucks
<canthus13> still fighting with the phone?
<Derath-Srvr> sprint just got kudos from me...
<Derath-Srvr> coverage at my house sucks, so they sent a voip relay to my house... got it installed last night
<Derath-Srvr> had to fight to get it to play nicely with the router since it has a built in router...
<Derath-Srvr> Thankfully my router can bridge the wan ports...
<jgould> canthus13: yes.  they want all this trouble shooting done before they replace it..
<jgould> I wish I could find an electronic copy of the DSM-IV....
<jgould> I dont' think they have any fucking clue waht is going on
<jgould> Hmm...  I dont' need the same thing open in three tabs...
 * jgould headdesks
<skellat> jgould: Already?
<jgould> Yes
<canthus13> jgould: Shouldn't take that long to troubleshoot it.
<Cheri703> o.O http://consumerist.com/2011/06/boy-wishes-he-hadnt-sold-his-kidney-for-an-ipad-2.html
<skellat> Cheri703: Thankfully organ sales remain illegal in the US
<Cheri703> yeah, still ridiculous, AND just because it's illegal doesn't mean it doesn't happen
<deejoe> speeding and smoking dope, for example
<skellat> Yep
<deejoe> All Hail The Market!
<skellat> Hunh.  I didn't pay for overnight shipping on this order but FedEx just rolled up with an overnight shipment.
<canthus13> For an iPad2? Geez... idiot.  I'd have held out for something a little better than that!
<canthus13> skellat: The bill will arrive tomorrow.
<deejoe> I think what this says is that the practice is common, and probably done a lot more for more dire circumstances.
<canthus13> deejoe: At least he got paid for it...
<canthus13> Coulda woken up in a bathtub full of ice with a gaping hole in his side...
<canthus13> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=4224506
 * jgould grumbles agaihn
 * Unit193 hates ping timeouts
 * jgould hates time pingouts
 * canthus13 times Unit193's pings.
<jgould> that sounds dirty
<canthus13> :)
<jgould> still on with RIM...
<jgould> Wish I could do some writing... I don't feel like moving files around...
<jgould> oh my fucking god...  Will you guys just fucking replace the god damn phone already
<canthus13> heh.
<Cheri703> no!
<canthus13> eh?
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I'm about to just throw the phone into this chipper that is sitting across the street...
<jgould> So far I could have installed Ubuntu, and completely configured it...
<Unit193> And even had it broken once or twice on your Mac!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> Yeah
<jgould> As of right now, I'm sitting at just over 4 hours on the phone today
<Cheri703> hoping that's on the home phone
<jgould> Google voice and the wife's cell
<Cheri703> ah
<jgould> ok.  I just ordered a new phone
<Unit193> What one?
 * Unit193 doesn't have a phone... Just Google Voice
<jgould> The LG Pheonix
<Cheri703> anyone have something like this they would loan to me: http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=Multi-Max
<Unit193> webupd8 is so much better than omgubuntu... (What's going on at OMG anyway¿ Anyone follow?)
<jrgifford> unit193 Google Voice is good. That's what I use.
<jgould> I use Google Voice when I need a landline
<jgould> jrgifford: how do you know @sceryth?
<jrgifford> jgould: I met him through some twitter homeschool thing.
<jgould> I met him through Julnowrimo
<jrgifford> Thats his kinda thing alright haha
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Yep
<jrgifford> I did NaNoWriMo last year. He roped me into it.
<jgould> How did you do?
<jrgifford> I think i got to... 15K?
<jrgifford> So not very well haha
<jgould> I give you more credit for trying and not hitting 50K than I do for not trying at all
<jrgifford> You should try sometime.
<jgould> Nano?
<jrgifford> Yeah why not?
<jgould> I have 6 under my belt, crossed 50K 5 of the attempts
<jrgifford> well done. :)
<jgould> I'm 0 for 2 on julno... XD
<jrgifford> I'm 0 for 0. Don't have time during the summer... XD
<Unit193> My sister did it I think...
<jgould> you should do it too, Unit
<Unit193> I have no chance!
<jgould> why?
<Unit193> I am no writer! I am very bad at that...
<jrgifford> Unit, give it a go. I have a friend who has no chance whatsoever, but she's doing it anyway.  :)
<jrgifford> And I'm a horrible writer of fiction. :) I'm more of a technical-how-to writer. :S
<jgould> I know a girl that has to go through summer school and she is planning on doing Julno
<jgould> My wife thinks that I will switch back to the blackberry
<jrgifford> From what?
<jgould> The new LG
<Unit193> Oh and a nice howdy to you, jrgifford!
<jrgifford> the new LG looks cool.
<jrgifford> Hello Unit193. :)
<jgould> it's got to be better than this damn blackberry
<jrgifford> Pretty much everything would be (I think)
 * jgould puts a bullet in his mouse
<jrgifford> Don't shot your mouse!!
<jgould> its broke and doesn't track right
<Unit193> Feed it to your dog!
<jrgifford> well that's no good.
<jrgifford> but you still shouldn't shoot your mouse. i mean, seriously, a mouse is so useful.
<jgould> what do I need a mouse for,  I have a commandline
<Unit193> Gooooood coffee....
<Unit193> jgould: +1!
<jgould> Coffee?  Where?
 * jrgifford would do IRC from the command line, but can't wrap his head around it
<jgould> that's what I do
 * Unit193 Does IRC from the CLI! You can start by using Finch!
<jgould> my irc session is running on my server
<Unit193> Finch = Pidgin for ncurses
<Unit193> I need to setup a server to run irssi... I'm using an older computer that connects via wireless...
<jrgifford> I can do almost everything from the command line except IRC, Askubuntu stuff and IM.
<jgould> I use weechat
<jgould> It runs in curses
<jrgifford> hm. i'll give it a look.
<jrgifford> installing now
<Unit193> jrgifford: irssi and weechat are both nice (I would say go for irssi, jgould would tell you weechat) What do you use for IM and askubuntu? Did you try alpine? or Mutt?
<jrgifford> askubuntu has to be in a browser. the stack exchange API isn't advanced enough to do that. so i'm stuck using chrome, which is fine.
<jrgifford> for IM, i switch between pidgin and empathy, depending on my mood.
<jgould> I think trying to do my email in a CLI would drive me insane
<jrgifford> jgould, i tried that. didn't work.
<jrgifford> at. all.
<jgould> I have three email accounts that I use regularly
<Unit193> jgould: It's not bad, but I also use thunderbird and gmail
<jgould> I just use the web interface for Gmail
<Unit193> jrgifford: If you like Pidgin, try running finch in the terminal!
<jrgifford> trying to figure out weechat first
<jgould> there is a learning curve to weechat
<jgould> I had it on the server for a month before I figured out how to make it autoconnect and auto join...
<Unit193> How I have irssi, it's almost a gui client (Call me lazy...)
<jgould> lazy
<jrgifford_> Hello jgould
<jgould> Hello
<Unit193> jrgifford_: Does this hilight?
<jrgifford_> hm. this is interesting. not sure if i like weechat though.
<jrgifford_> Unit193 indeed it does.
<Unit193> tab complete is sweet!
<jgould> I like it becasue I can work off any machine I have
<Unit193> Welcome back, canthus13!
<jgould> weechat has tab complete, Unit193
<Unit193> jgould: Of corse! And SSH + screen +irssi/weechat is so nice!!
<jgould> That's how I have it running, Unit193
<Unit193> s/corse/course/
<jgould> Specifically by issuing screen -x so that I don't have to detach a session first
<canthus13> feh.
<Unit193> jgould: I had guessed :P SASL?
<canthus13> irssi segfaulted. :/
<Unit193> screen -rx
<canthus13> that's not gonna help when irssi completely crashed... screen was fine.
 * canthus13 just had to restart irssi.
<Unit193> canthus13: I wasn't talking about you...
<canthus13> oh. :)
<jgould> This way I can work of of either comptuer at any time and still have hte same thing
<jgould> Nope, just 'ssh jgould@claire -t screen -x'
<Unit193> jgould: Or some random computer far away :) (KiTTY/PuTTY portable!)
<canthus13> bah. I've been ripped off! My fortune cookie had no fortune. :(
<jgould> I have that as an alias
<jgould> that is claire-remote from my laptop
<jgould> I love aliases
<jgould> fark... my contacts aren't on my phone
<jgould> This is why I hate dealing with tech issues with the phone
<jgould> I do *not* care that there are updates... OS 6 has given me no end of greif
<jgould> Ok Going back to Ubuntu...
<canthus13> Ooo.. this is fun.  http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/vulnerabilities/229500147?cid=sem_edit_security&wc=4
<jgould> Is it bad that I just rebooted the Mac from the commandline?
<canthus13> It probably goes against all jobsian philosophy. too complex.
<canthus13> I'm surprised you were allowed.
<jgould> LOL
<canthus13> It still amazes me that you can get to a command line on a mac.
<jgould> I really should report this bug...
<jgould> I guess plugging in the network cable would help...
<Unit193> When I'm on windows, I always want that stupid CLI to work better
<jgould> I don't consider that a CLI
<Unit193> It can do some, but I want it to do more...
 * jgould drops it in a meat grinder
<canthus13> powershell isn't that bad...
<canthus13> not very mature, but it has potential.
<jgould> why can't we run Bash?
<jrgifford_> because it's Windows, duh. :P
<Unit193> cygwin :D
<jgould> why would you run that
<canthus13> wft?? Why do I have freaking wireshark on my machine here at work? (Actually, in the session I'm logged into on the terminal server...)
<jgould> for those of you with android devices, can you sync contact groups down to your phone?
<jgould> apparently I ordered freight...
<jgould> Going thorough my contacts making sure everything is ok is slow going
<Unit193> Can't you export it from your BB into your new one?
<jgould> screw that noise.  the new one is android powered
<jgould> it'll pull from google
 * jrgifford_ is playing around in various IRC clients
<jgould> Wonder which one that was
<jrgifford> that was irssi. i think i'll stick with xchat. :P
<jgould> :(
<jgould> actually :'(
 * skrappjaw is lurking
 * jgould lurks behind skrappjaw
<skrappjaw> creeper. :P
<jgould> I'm just lurking behind the lurker
 * jrgifford will be back later
<skrappjaw> I get this vision of some one standing over me though.... So much for lurking. lol
<Cheri703> jrgifford: I use quassel
<Cheri703> gives the gui of xchat, but the core/client of irssi/screen (if you want it, also available as a monolithic client)
<jgould> What the hell...
<Cheri703> ?
<jgould> the way some of my contacts get screwed up
<Cheri703> ah
<jgould> Like they lost addresses except for the city state and zip
<jgould> I don't know whther to blame the blackberry or the mac
<canthus13> THey didn't screw up. It's a new game... Contact Hide-and-go-seek
<jgould> Heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-03
<jgould> I think it's the Mac that screws this up...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Here's a s'more for ya... http://www.examiner.com/comedy-in-national/coolest-s-mores-ever-picture
<Cheri703> ha, nice
<Unit193> canthus13: Good one!
<canthus13> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/3ccf6578f4/grooming-in-the-keys?rel=by_user
<canthus13> I'd be afraid of what would happen if I hit a bump...
<jgould> Me too, canthus13
<Cheri703> that's why you use a battery-powered rechargeable shaver...
<Cheri703> vs a straight blade...
<jgould> but the recharageble isn't as close of a shave
<jgould> Back after bit
<Unit193> Howdy skellat/SMK!
<skellat> Howdy
<Cheri703> I love having to tell people the same thing multiple times -_-
<Cheri703> neighbor just texted me "my internet isn't working"
<Cheri703> I told her 2 days ago that she needed to call time warner. I'd set her up to (temporarily) use ours, and when I asked if she had called tw, she's like, "no" >.<
<Cheri703> so I'm not setting her up to use ours anymore...
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> dmcglone1: No!
<dmcglone1> Ah you'll live!
 * dmcglone1 is playing with wireshark
 * Unit193 is port scanning dmcglone1 
<dmcglone1> You wish
<dmcglone1> :-)
 * dmcglone1 is sitting inside Unit193's network
<dmcglone1> Unit193: what are you using for port scanning?
<Unit193> Nope, I just checked the logs
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I wasn't really (I could...)
<dmcglone1> but what do you use?
<Unit193> I should use zenmap, but I'm using Angry IP Scanner
<dmcglone1> Im using nmap, I'm gonna look at Zenmap and angry ip scanner :-)
<Cheri703> so mansfield is having a budget crisis, so they're only opening 2 of the 4 city pools...NEITHER of the pools are on a bus line...one is closer than the other, but still quite a hike (on a road with no sidewalks)...this will NOT encourage kids to get to the pool during the summer...
 * Cheri703 is going to call the parks department and point this out
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: who said anything about kids???? ;-)
<Cheri703> ok, nvm, one of them might be on a bus route
<skellat> Every community has a budget crisis right now.  I'm still in shock at the gold-plated package civil servants in Ashtabula City get where they pay nothing for their health care and have no deductibles.
<Cheri703> :/
<skellat> Ashtabula City's been teetering on the edge of bankruptcy for a while already...all they need is just a nudge to go off the cliff
<dmcglone1> I did a port scan on my computer and it came up nothing
<dmcglone1> Unit193: port scan me
<dmcglone1> Huh?? everybody is leaving, did I say something? LOL
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I'm doing so...
<Unit193> jgould has issues...
<dmcglone1> what do you mean he's got issues? computer issues?
<dmcglone1> Unit193: anything on that scan yet?
<Unit193> Router...
<Unit193> Not yet
<dmcglone1> I'm looking at zenmap right now
<dmcglone1> it said I needed root privilages to run it
<BiosElement> Wow, this youtube-style site for uploading funny pics seems it's ok to call someone who wants his work removed a fag. I wonder how their DMCA safe harbor will last after they pull that. >.> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/06/funnyjunk-vs-the-oatmeal.ars
<dmcglone1> Unit193: Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<dmcglone1> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.21 seconds
<dmcglone1>            Raw packets sent: 16 (640B) | Rcvd: 0 (0B)
<BiosElement> Major sites keep their protection by remaining neutral and removing it when they 'know' about it, so I suspect claiming you'll remove it and then turning around and not doing so is a really stupid way to negate your own protection.
<dmcglone1> :-)
<BiosElement> I look forward to AnonOps noticing these idiots haha, they're acting like Anon...but with no style. *sighs*
<Cheri703> the update at the end was nice BiosElement
<Cheri703> about changing "the oatmeal" to "the fag" -_-
<BiosElement> Yep, very nice Cheri703. In fact I suspect it could make them complicit in it, making them liable
<Cheri703> yeah
<BiosElement> They'd have been better off ignoring him.
<Cheri703> yeah
<BiosElement> Checking their site now, to see if it's legit or not, though Ars usually does good.
<BiosElement> Oh dear god their site sucks
<BiosElement> Welp, I did a google for it but it seems "the fag" is a popular name for every other link.
<BiosElement> No results for the oatmeal though haha
<BiosElement> Google cache to the rescue
<jgould> well that was fucking nice
<BiosElement> Yeah, I can see why he wouldn't want his work there hah, it's like a wannabe 4chan.
<dmcglone1> what happened jgould?
<jgould> the network hiccuped
<dmcglone1> Oh
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Finally a sane comment on Ars "IF they did not know before (playing ignorance or not) they sure as hell know about him now and and future situations they cannot use that excuse."
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> it's so dumb
<Cheri703> I try to give attribution if I repost things...
<Unit193> dmcglone1: You have port 21?
<dmcglone1> really?
<dmcglone1> My scan came up nothing Hmmmm I wonder why
<dmcglone1> 21 is ftp isnt' it
<Unit193> Is that all you have open? Do you have that open?
<Unit193> Yep!
<dmcglone1> My scan came up empty
<dmcglone1> what tool did you use Unit193?
<jgould> dmcglone1: are you scanning from teh outside in or seeing what's open on the local machine
<dmcglone1> I'm using my actual IP
<jgould> so you are checking to see what you have open through the router from teh outside in.
 * Cheri703 is bored
<jgould> Me too Cheri703, but I also don't feel well
<Cheri703> sorry to hear that
 * Cheri703 needs a project...if I had been able to get to the thrift store, I'd be working on a book-safe
<Unit193> dmcglone1: The tool I told you about
<jgould> My projects involve writing the bookto put into your booksafe
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I'm using zenmap, it's not finding anything
<Cheri703> that'd be the nook I'm going to get :)
<Cheri703> I also may be getting some www.shapelock.com soon, so will be playing with that at some point
<jgould> yeah
<Cheri703> I do think it'd be fun to find a book that I can get an ebook of, so I can store the book on the ereader that will be stored in the book :D
<BiosElement> Ahh awesome. Skype's protocol got cracked, though the reason that microsoft can't update it is because of existing skype hardware...I don't think microsoft would care about burning customers much >.<
<jgould> XD
<Unit193> BiosElement: They will just do it again...
<BiosElement> Unit193: It won't suprise me, skype has always been F/OSS hostile
 * dmcglone1 doesn't use skype
<jgould> I'm going to lay down... I may be back, I may not. I don't know yet.
<Unit193> Now that Microsoft has it...
<BiosElement> I only use it because I have little choice, similar to facebook. But then I'm not 'that' paranoid
<BiosElement> Unit193: Then they'll have to answer to the customers who bought tons of skype hardware
<Unit193> Just to let you know, Ubuntu Tennessee lost one of their own: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/2011/tributes/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/
<dmcglone1> When that day comes where your talking to your child and you think they've matured; have they matured or have you unknowingly built up a tolerance? :-D
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hard-drive safe.
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Cheri703: You open up a dead drive, take the insides out, and either use the screws to close it back up, or put a hinge on it.
<canthus13> http://www.instructables.com/id/Broken-Hard-drive-safe/
<Cheri703> not big enough!
<canthus13> Admittedly instructables sucks...
<canthus13> Not even an old full-size 5.25" hard drive?
<dmcglone1> thats cool though
<Cheri703> nah, the nook is 6.5x5
<Cheri703> I did see a sweet hdd clock one time
<canthus13> Stick it inside an old atari 2600. :)
<Cheri703> ha, not really portable...
 * Cheri703 was on the phone with mom...
<Unit193> Adios, dmcglone1
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> I was right wasn't I?
<Unit193> Howdy, jandrusk
<jandrusk> Howdy.
<jandrusk> What's happening?
<Unit193> Not much right now...
<Cheri703> o/
 * Cheri703 is watching some movie
<jandrusk> Anything good?
<Cheri703> don't know yet, don't have high hopes though
<Unit193> The welcome committee has arrived!
<Cheri703> me?
<jandrusk> ?
<Cheri703> jandrusk: are you new to ubuntu-ohio or have you been around for a while?
 * Cheri703 doesn't recognize your nick
<jandrusk> Yes, brand new. Just ran across the LocOhio from a planet Ubuntu post.
<Unit193> jandrusk: Did you just join the Launchpad group tonight? (tnseditor)
<Cheri703> Ah, welcome!
<jandrusk> Yes, I just applied.
<Cheri703> where are you located?
<jandrusk> Thanks.
<jandrusk> Wickliffe
<Cheri703> that's cool :) I'm in mansfield
<jandrusk> Sweet.
<Cheri703> the NEO folks are pretty cool, they're discussing right now whether to add more ubuntu hours in the area
<Cheri703> feel free to add yourself to our map! http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user
<Cheri703> we're trying to get an idea of where people are (general is completely fine)
<Cheri703> though you don't have to
<jandrusk> Sure, I'll add my location.
<jandrusk> Would like to see a stronger Ubuntu presence in Cleveland.
<Cheri703> Unit193: do you remember how to put in a link on the wiki pages? what the proper form for it is? (hyperlink if that matters)
<Cheri703> i.e. different text than the link itself
 * Cheri703 is editing the ReLoCo page slightly
<Unit193> Cheri703: It's at the bottom of the edit page...
<Cheri703> oh, k
 * Cheri703 may not have looked >.>
<Unit193> Example: [[http://webchat.freenode.net/|webchat]]
<Cheri703> I added a link to the calendar, they talk about ubuntu hours, but then have no info about them...take a look, what do you think of how I worded it?
<Unit193> Cheri703: There is a link at the top (of the website)
<Cheri703> jandrusk: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Cheri703> well, yeah, but still
 * Cheri703 is a fan of links in context
<jandrusk> Oh about 5 or 6 years.
<Cheri703> not at the top of the wiki page
<Cheri703> that's cool :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Do you think we need more than just U-H?
<Cheri703> we as a whole state or we as mansfield?
<Unit193> State (Just looking at the thing only has U-H)
<Cheri703> I'm planning to participate in the loco team week class thing in july
<Cheri703> get some ideas and such :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I think that's up to each area...
<Unit193> But it's fine how it is...
<Cheri703> we saw the difficulty in having a "big" gathering...
<Cheri703> I'm going to barnes & noble tomorrow to play with the new nook :)
<jandrusk> Guy at work put Android on his nook and loves it.
<Unit193> Android? Nice...
<jandrusk> Yup. Well going to sleep for the night. Will talk to you all later.
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> glad you found the group!
<jandrusk> Me too.
 * jgould falls in
<jgould> My new phone should be here today. It's at the local sort facility already
<jgould> I wish I could just drive over and get it
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<jgould> Morning Derath-Srvr
<jgould> must have been too boring for him
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<thafreak> Anyone looking for jobs in columbus area?
<thafreak> Some recruiter decided to email me...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> There's 5 positions in my company as well
<thafreak> So, did I miss the discussion on linux kernel version 3.0 yet?
<thafreak> Good chance ubuntu 11.10 might ship with 3.0...
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> I've lost my logs, apparently my server crashed/powered down twice last night
<jgould> I'm always looking for a job...
<jgould> Are we going to skip 2.8?
<Derath-Srvr> ntst.com
<thafreak> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/5/29/204
<thafreak> yeah I guess
<jgould> what do you do, Derath-Srvr...
<thafreak> I think because it's close to the 20 year mark
<jgould> I remember using a 2.2 kernel all those years ago
<thafreak> Email this recruiter jgould bhaarala@appliedperformance.com
<jgould> What is he recruiting for?
<thafreak> i dunno...all kinds of technical jobs
<thafreak> lots of various programming...some network stuff...sysadmin you name it
<jgould> I have no peices of paper that say I have any clue,
<Derath-Srvr> brb
<Derath-Srvr> so, basically installation, configuration, and support (to a point) of the software
<jgould> I think my friends with the broken truck have made progress as they are in Progress PA
 * jgould wishes his new phone would show up already....
<deejoe> jgould: how did you convince them finally to exchange it?
<jgould> I didn't I took the upgrade path that they offered.  Not the device I wanted, but it's a good comprimise
<deejoe> oh, sorry.
<deejoe> so you doubled down
<jgould> Eh?
<deejoe> jgould: you extended a relationship with a company that has supplied you with a problematic product, and that has treated you poorly.
<deejoe> as a way of "resolving" the problem, because they waited you out.
<deejoe> which is not to say that I blame you, just that it's a funny sort of compromise.
<jgould> It's not AT&T,  it's RIM's Shitty product. RIM having me do the same thing taht AT&T did already gets old.
<jgould> I was already leaning toward something else when the contract was up in August anyway. They just gave me an early upgrade
 * jgould reads things about switching from BB to Android
<thafreak> http://yfrog.com/j8gm4j
<jgould> Why did someone print a bunch of tweets on a dot matrix printer
<thafreak> It's actually a live printer
<thafreak> prints the tweets as they're tweeted
<thafreak> who knows why people do stuff with old tech...
<jgould> Thats a waste of paper
 * jgould looks at the server that is running a P4...
<Cheri703> aaargh
<Cheri703> I was told that my UDS reimbursement should hit by today, it has not, I just got a call from B&N that they have my nook held at the front and can only hold it til tomorrow, I am about $30 SHORT of what I need to buy it as far as currently available funds -_- dang it
<jgould> Cheri703: I know what that's like
<Cheri703> so frustrating. I'm more irritated at canonical, they said 10 days, today is 10 business days
<jgould> Would someone tell the fedex man to hurry up...
<jgould> Call Canonical?
<Cheri703> I emailed the lady, but she's in europe, so it's after 5pm there, so not anticipating a response....
<canthus13> Cheri703: Why do you always show up twice in my chat list in facebook..?
<canthus13> Cheri703: If they're french, 10 business days might be several months...
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> my dad is unsympathetic to my cause...
<Cheri703> anyone want to loan me $30? to be repaid when my UDS money comes?
<jgould> I spent my $30 on a new phone so I could stop futzing with a phone and have it get out of the way and just work...
<jgould> Where is Canonical located?
<Cheri703> not sure where the accounting department is
<Cheri703> I did get a response (which surprised me)
<Cheri703> she said they confirmed it'd either get processed today or monday
<Cheri703> so....now the game of chicken...
<jgould> I wonder how the chickens feel about us playing chicken...
 * Cheri703 has seen chickens run into each other...
<Cheri703> so...
<Cheri703> rawr
<Cheri703> bah, I'm supposed to be getting on a bus in 30 minutes...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ever seen the chicken collider in minecraft?
 * Cheri703 doesn't play minecraft
<canthus13> Cheri703: I don't either, but the video is freakin' hilarious. :)
<canthus13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0XN00Wy7Rs
<jgould> Heh
<Derath-Srvr> Woohoo! Looks like I can attend the next Cols UH :)
<Derath-Srvr> And might bring a co-worker with me
<Unit193> So you will be sitting there with only your co-worker?
<canthus13> I never realized how much of a resource hog Gnome is until I started using openbox....
<jgould> Derath-Srvr: What was the name of that podcast software?
<jgould> You can't sync smart playlists from Banshee to an Android phone?
<jgould> Never mind
 * canthus13 wants to set up a script that watches for new routers to pop up in the area, then secures them before the owner can. :)
<jgould> Ouch.  That would be mean
<Unit193> canthus13: Just play with this http://76.5.97.118
<canthus13> Eh? The password was already in my browser?
<Unit193> Yep! Just hit the login button (And ignore twice)
<canthus13> jgould: I routinely secure open routers on people.  If I"m nice, and I can get to a printer, I'll print their key out for them.
<canthus13> Unit193: WHose router is that?
<Unit193> canthus13: No idea....
<Derath-Srvr> Carcast
<canthus13> carcast?
<Unit193> It's a DSL from Embarq
<canthus13> Hmm...
<Unit193> Carcast = podcast for jgould
<canthus13> I should figure out how to tunnel through it.
<jgould> thank you
<canthus13> Hmm.. for a zyxel, it's got some pretty nifty features...
<Unit193> http://76.5.111.208 Doesn't have the default pass
<canthus13> No way to set up a VPN on it, though. :/
<canthus13> ...I could hijack DNS on it...
<Unit193> Telnet :P
<canthus13> Unit193: telnet doesn't allow me to tunnel through the router and probe the network on the other side... DNS tunneling might, if I can get it to work.
<Unit193> canthus13: I know that
<Unit193> Teach me o great and powerful master! :P
<canthus13> Meh. I am *NOT* lookin forward to June 8th.
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<canthus13> IPv6 day.
<canthus13> It's gonna generate a lot of calls.
<Derath-Srvr> Final transition???
<Unit193> I don't think RR supports it yet...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: No. it's a test... supposedly, it won't break IPv4, but I'm guessing it will.
<canthus13> http://www.worldipv6day.org/
<Derath-Srvr> Interesting...
<Derath-Srvr> Somehow I think it'll go the same route as WinXP... lol
<Derath-Srvr> Supported for even longer (since it has been a few times already)
<canthus13> I dunno. We're pretty much out of addresses.
<canthus13> NAT is a crappy solution.
<Derath-Srvr> Weekend time! Laters all
<jgould> waht is a weekend
<Unit193> canthus13: Still having fun with it?
<canthus13> NOpe. taking calls. :/
<canthus13> jgould: it's those days that are busy as hell because other people aren't working and have time to bug the crap out of those of us that *DO* work.
<Unit193> canthus13: Ohhhh!! http://24.166.64.176  admin:motorola
<Cheri703> whose is that Unit193?
<Unit193> Cheri703: No idea... Should I?
<Unit193> canthus13: It has port forwarding on it!
<canthus13> Unit193: Admin account doesn't allow you to change anything. you need root (Which, coincidentallu defaults to motorola for the password as well...)
<canthus13> Unit193: Of course it does. It's a wireless router.
<canthus13> It's a really crappy and easily brickable modem/router...
<Unit193> This one isn't open http://24.166.64.242/live.html Drat!
<jgould> What are you guys doing?
<Unit193> ...playing
<Unit193> Blasted sports stream won't load....
<canthus13> If this is real, it's AWESOME.  http://www.picshag.com/chewbacca-yearbook-quote.html
<jgould> Anyone know where the Android phones stores pictures on the SD card?
<canthus13> jgould: On the bottom.
<jgould> :P
<jgould> What directory?
<canthus13> Not sure... mebbe Cheri703 will know.
<Cheri703> hrm?
<Cheri703> oh, let me check
<Cheri703> probably dcim (just guessing)
<Cheri703> yeah, DCIM
<jgould> I've got Camera uder DCIM, but what if I want to drop pictures on the phone
<Cheri703> probably just toss them in the same folder
<canthus13> jgould: email them to yourself and save 'em.
<jgould> I dropped them into DCIM. They are all the wrong resolution though...
<jgould> Back in a bit
<Cheri703> if I added a ppa, and there is an updated version of a program in that ppa, why would it not show up in the package list?
<Unit193> Did you reload packages?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> a few times
<Cheri703> now uninstalling to see if anything changes
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-04
 * jgould removes his spine and throws it at Unit193
<Unit193> What did I do this time?
<Unit193> That was a good idea,....
<jgould> dunno
<Unit193> Cheri703: Launchpad?
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> and no luck so far
<Unit193> You can sudo apt-get update |grep {name}
<Cheri703> apparently I need some python qt4 dependencies updated, but they are 11.04 updates apparently -_-
<Cheri703> really annoyed
<Cheri703> don't want to be forced into natty just for freaking calibre
<Unit193> 11.04 isn't bad (As long as you don't use default Ubuntu)
<Cheri703> well I do
<Unit193> I know :D
<Cheri703> you're so helpful
<Unit193> I'm glad I can be of help :D
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<Unit193> What do you think of Gnome3?
<Cheri703> haven't tried it
<Cheri703> brb
<Unit193> Cheri703: You can try the Fedora LiveCD (Just don't stick with it ;) )
<Unit193> (I'm in a TTY, so no copy+paste/web)
<jgould> you *could* do limited web in TTY
<Cheri703> hmm...I might
<Unit193> I used links2 just a little bit ago... What's the best browser?
<jgould> dunno
<jgould> I haven't done TTY based web for quite some time
<Unit193> Terminal browser would work just fine...
 * jgould browses Unit193
<Unit193> jgould: You're rather odd...
<jgould> My wife says the same thing...
<jgould> but, I'd rather be odd than normal..
<Unit193> Welcome back, jandrusk!
<Cheri703> o/
<jandrusk> Thanks. Got approved for memebership. Yahhh ;)
<Unit193> tnseditor got ya (You were not the person I was talking about last night)
<jandrusk> Cool.
<jgould> At least this call is an easy one...
<canthus13> jandrusk: So easy these days... You didn't even get hazed. :(
<Unit193> canthus13: You're right, it's more fun to haze them....
<Unit193> :D
 * canthus13 drags in a goat and some vaseline...
<Unit193> o-O
<Cheri703> way to go canthus13, scared everyone away
<jandrusk> Yeah, really. Glad I didn't have to run the gauntlet.
<jandrusk> I wrote a Python program that will automatically install packages in a given XML file. Comes in handly with all of the Ubuntu VM's I run.
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> Cheri703: Aww... I never get to have any fun. :(
<Cheri703> not at the expense of a. animals, and b. new members!
<jandrusk> Please no beastiality stories.
<canthus13> jandrusk: Eh? I was gonna cover the goat with vaseline, tie your membership around his neck, then scare the crap out of it and make you catch it. :)
<canthus13> Guess a greased pig would work better... but goats are traditional hazing animals.
<jandrusk> :o
<jandrusk> Still better than "The Ordeal".
<canthus13> Now... to get gsimplecal installed. :/
<Unit193> I lost it! I lost it! Where is my terminal!!
<Unit193> ...sorry
<canthus13> you've lost it... :)
<Unit193> I may have....
 * skellat waves
<Unit193> Howdy skellat/SMK!
<skellat> I see from the log that there's been crackin' talk as well as financial woes for Cheri703 that Canonical seems to have caused that may imperil the Nook purchase.  What else did I miss?
<Cheri703> well, I was able to get the nook :)
 * Cheri703 is reading atm
<Unit193> skellat: <whistles> Nothing ;)
<skellat> Excellent
<skellat> The user map is looking anemic.
<skellat> Sometimes Tech News Today makes me twitchy
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yay.
<Cheri703> :)
<skellat> Anybody going to the anime con in Sandusky tomorrow?
<canthus13> Not me. I'm working.
<skellat> Shockingly I've got Saturday off for the first time in 2011
<skellat> Is anybody from the LoCo using Identica all that much?
 * Unit193 points at > Cheri703 
<Cheri703> not a ton, but some
<canthus13> I used it once.
<canthus13> Seemed like such a silly waste of time....
<skellat> That's why I feel weird.  According to Denticator I am #95 in the ranked list of those who post to it.
<skellat> Crap, I moved up to #94: http://macno.org/denticator/?user=alpacaherder&service=identi.ca&chart=gchart
<TheErk> Hola
<canthus13> Herro.
<Unit193> Are you my mommy?
<Unit193> Moooommyyyyyy
<canthus13> Unit193: dude... that was a fucking creepy story arc.
<Unit193> canthus13: Angels?
<canthus13> Unit193: Don't remember the name... the WWII story with the creepy gas-mask kids.
<canthus13> The Empty Child
<canthus13> Twas also the first appearance of Captain Jack.
<TheErk> si
<Unit193> Yep! I just watched it
<Unit193> The one named Blink?
<canthus13> No... "The Empty Child" and "The Doctor Dances"
<canthus13> Blink is teh Weeping Angels, which is another kickass storyline.  Moffat is an awesome writer.
<Unit193> canthus13: That's what I was saying...
<canthus13> The "Are you my mommy" thing was from The Empty Child.
<canthus13> Actually, it's Mummy.
<canthus13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SliF64OIdcw
<Unit193> My bad...
<canthus13> All good... that story ranks right up there with the Weeping Angels.
<Unit193> What about the one with the things you don't remember if you look away??
<Unit193> (Still don't like the new Doctor)
<canthus13> Oh... The Silents? So far, that's been a better story line than Bad Wolf IMO.  The Silents(Silence) hints here and there in the previous season were much more subtle.
<canthus13> The new doctor took a while to grow on me, but I'm liking him. :)
<canthus13> Not to mention Amy Pond... I'm a sucker for redheads. :)
<Unit193> Amy Pond is very good....
<canthus13> ...And last week's cliffhanger is bugging the crap outta me.
<paultag> you know what pisses me off?
<paultag> Oh crap, BRB
 * canthus13 pokes paultag inna eye.
<paultag> canthus13: the game
<paultag> BBL for real
<canthus13> paultag: I'll get you...
 * canthus13 yawns. bedtime. gotta be at work at 9am.
<TheErk> i lost
<TheErk> Damn him, i was on a record streak.
<Unit193> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2799/23498723hg9239rd987.jpg
<TheErk> I don't think i'm going to be able to wait a week for the next episode
<Unit193> TheErk , canthus13 and Unit193 are all the Dr Who fans?
<TheErk> Fan is putting it lightly sir
<Unit193> Did ya see the link?
<TheErk> I did indeed.
<TheErk> But i had already lost
<TheErk> I think i am out for the night
<TheErk> Later gents.
<BiosElement> Anyone hear about how Win devs are getting screwed yet again? ^_^
<BiosElement> http://www.itwriting.com/blog/4443-microsoft-refuses-to-comment-as-net-developers-fret-about-windows-8.html
<Unit193> I've now seen Dr Who
<BiosElement> Welcome to 2011 Unit193 ^_^
<Unit193> *The newist one. I held off because I knew it was another linked one
<canthus13> Unit193: Meh. I have my very own sonic screwdriver.  My wife also has one. :)
<glyphrider> j #unrevoked-test
<canthus13> woohoo! got openbox working in FreeNX!
 * skellat whistles
<Unit193> A happy tune?
<skellat> Nah
<skellat> Looking for an echo
 * Unit193 is installing the daily build of Xubuntu
<skellat> How's Oneiric for ya?
<Unit193> I'm just a tester...
<Unit193> I'm waiting for the changes to come in...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-05
<jgould> wow... that was a random thunderstorm...
 * Unit193 didn't get one...
<jgould> oh... we did
<jgould> Also, Ubuntu just pissed me off on the laptop
<Unit193> ...better than pissed on me...
<skellat> So what did it do or not do?
<skellat> Well, ping timeouts are not cool I guess...
<Unit193> That was his server...
<Unit193> That means router cutout
<skellat> Well, nasty weather was on the move earlier
 * skellat burps
 * skrappjaw is ready for more bad weather.
<skrappjaw> Just not when I have to tote my equipment out for a gig.
<skellat> skrappjaw: What sort of gig?
<skrappjaw> i play bass and sing.
<skrappjaw> with a band. We have drums, bass, 2 guitars, horns and an organ player.
<skrappjaw> we share vocal duties among us so no one person gets worn out.
<skellat> Cool
<dmcglone1> wazzup ppl ;-)
<dmcglone1> wake up its the troll :-)
<skrappjaw> jammin some tom waits
<skellat> I'm awake...most others are enjoying the weather...
<dmcglone1> we just had a pretty bad storm
<skrappjaw> where are you dmcglonel
<skrappjaw> ?
<dmcglone1> it blew over pretty quick though.
<dmcglone1> Columbus skrappjaw
<dmcglone1> Ordered a pizza while it was storming and the guy was like, we'll be there as soon as we can thats how bad it was
<dmcglone1> wish it would hurry  and get here, I'm so dang hungary
<skrappjaw> ic
<skrappjaw> ya. just checked the radar. we are in for it tonight. there is a storm that is building from indianapolis to toledo. I'm in mansfield. Just north of you.
<skrappjaw> Good thing mom is cooking dinner @ home tonight
<dmcglone1> I would have cooked but I'm still down with my back
<dmcglone1> I asked my wife what was for dinner when I got home and she said, whatever you can find, so I found the phone number for the pizza place :-)
<skellat> I wrote in teh gopherspace: http://ur1.ca/4cls5
<canthus13> gopher?
<skellat> Yep
<canthus13> Heh. I remember when gopher was and the web wasn't.
<skellat> So do I...I was in junior high at the time
 * canthus13 was in college.
<skellat> For a lightweight protocol, Gopher does plenty
<canthus13> Yup. I wasted hours and hours exploring gopher...
<canthus13> Bah. I wish I could find documentation on cairo compositor's plugins...
 * dmcglone1 was just getting accustom to walking with a walker ;-)
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Eh? I thought you were older than me... :/
<canthus13> man page is useless...
<dmcglone1> I don't think I am, I needed the walker after my wife broke my legs for sitting on the computer all the time and not cutting the grass...
 * dmcglone1 is 39, will be 40 in October
<canthus13> Thought so.
<canthus13> About 3 years older.
<dmcglone1> Ah shux, I thought I was the youngest one here ;-/
<Unit193> canthus13: I thought you were older...
<dmcglone1> Oh lord, I ju
<dmcglone1> grrrr
<dmcglone1> I just found out, I've got about 6 people on their way to visit :-/
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Answer the door naked. they'll leave.
<dmcglone1> lol canthus
<canthus13> IRC: The last bastion of sound advice...
<Unit193> dmcglone1: It would work...
<canthus13> Unit193: How old did you think I am?
 * canthus13 likes to think that he doesn't act his age...
<dmcglone1> Looks like I'm gonna be DJ'ing tonight
<Unit193> canthus13: In the 40's (Maybe very early 50's)
<Unit193> ...you asked...
<dmcglone1> well canthus13 think about it, look where we are, so neither of us do ;-)
<canthus13> Geez.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: True....
 * Unit193 is also bad at guessing age...
 * canthus13 still has a good 3 years 'til the 11th anniversary of his 29th birthday.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: we really need to grow up... LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone1: I refuse.
<dmcglone1> me too :-)
<dmcglone1> I guess we are going through our midlife crisis a tad bit early... ;-)
 * canthus13 needs to find freakin' documentation for cairo plugins.. 20 freaking plugins, no docs. :/
<canthus13> skellat: what do *YOU* know about cairo-compmgr plugins?
<skellat> Bupkis
<skellat> Nada
<skellat> Nothing
<canthus13> nuts.  I'll still blame you for the lack of documentation. :(
<skellat> That's okay.
<dmcglone1> Okie dokie guys, I gotta go for a while, they want to karaoke and I have to hook my computer up to the tv :-/
<dmcglone1> I guess I'll hang out and pester everyone some other time.. LOL
<canthus13> Cheri703: Got pics from sully at Fort Polk... and eating a crawfish dinner. :)
<Cheri703> ha, nice
<Unit193> canthus13: Is the newist Dr Who TBC?
<Unit193> I would guess it's good...
<canthus13> Unit193: Haven't watched it yet.... Wife's doing homework and she'd kill me if I watch it without her.
<Cheri703> canthus13: you're a smart man...
<Cheri703> at least sometimes ;)
<canthus13> Cheri703: thpthpthpthp.
<Cheri703> happy wife happy life and all
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> my husband........has not entirely grasped this concept
<canthus13> Reminds me... I need to copy it to the media server.
 * Cheri703 has read 3 books in 2 days...again
<Cheri703> except these were on the nook \o/
<Cheri703> I contemplated starting another, but am catching up on some online-ish things atm. I am still procrastinating that video project though :/
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I'm over it. I just don't want to deal with it anymore
<Cheri703> oh, here's a question that may save me some effort in actually *looking*
<Cheri703> do pretty much all modern dvd players play any type of burnable dvd? or are they still -r +r specific?
<canthus13> It's pretty much hit or miss iirc.
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> client wants these videos put on dvd so they can watch them, currently they're using their ps2 as a dvd player (non-slim), and I know *my* ps2 won't recognize burned disks at all
<Cheri703> and they said they may be buying a dvd player at some point in the future, so...it's pretty futile to put these on dvd, eh?
<canthus13> ...Prolly.
<canthus13> DVD players are dirt cheap, though.
<Cheri703> -_-
<Cheri703> this lady is NOT technologically inclined...at all
<canthus13> Ah. Might wanna make her a flip-book, then.
<Cheri703> I want to just give her the files and be done with it, but...bah
<paultag> hey Cheri703
<paultag> Cheri703: I've been saving up and I think I'm doing the nook thing. Have you got yours?
<paultag> also heyya canthus13 :)
<Unit193> ...
<paultag> Unit193! :)
<Unit193> paultag: ;)
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> sorry, was in the other room
<Cheri703> it's pretty sweet
<Cheri703> jesusfreke in #nookdevs has it booting from some other something already, he took his apart last night :)
<Cheri703> it's not *rooted* but it's progress
<Cheri703> paultag: ^^
<Cheri703> I've read 3 books in under 20 hours, and that's including about 8 hours of sleep :)
<Cheri703> probably going to start another tonight...
<paultag> Cheri703: np :)
<paultag> Cheri703: nice!! :)
<paultag> let me pop over
<Cheri703> he updated the nookdevs site with processor info about it
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll see if he says anything to that
<Cheri703> I'm really enjoying it
<paultag> Cheri703: any downers about it (besides the lack of 3G)
<skellat> Cheri703: Overall good time with the device so far?
<paultag> heyya skellat
<Cheri703> uhm, has the crappy nook file navigation/sorting, though this one lets you browse by file, but other than that, nothing I've seen so far
<Cheri703> it is nice having multiple ways of changing pages
<Cheri703> tap, swipe, or hw buttons
<paultag> mm?
<paultag> ah, nice
<Cheri703> o/ skellat
<Cheri703> yeah, I am really liking it
<paultag> Cheri703: I really want to be able to get it digesting RSS
<paultag> if I can do that then I'm golden
<Cheri703> I think it probably can, probably a function of calibre (which, btw, there's a nice newer version that recognizes the new nook)
<Cheri703> you could join #calibre and/or look on their site if you have questions about getting that working with feeds
<skellat> paultag: Use rawdog to glom the output of your feeds then convert the resultant HTML to whatever format you want
<skellat> See, for example, http://erielookingproductions.info/Feeds.html
<paultag> skellat: actually other way around
<paultag> skellat: I have tons of raw data, I'm putting it into one RSS feed, then I want to digest that on a tablet
<skellat> Hmm.
<paultag> skellat: so I'm jacking data from all kinds of sources and digesting it into a format I want on a tablet like the nook :)
<skellat> Yahoo! Pipes in the mix at all?
<paultag> such as git repos, server jobs etc :)
<paultag> skellat: nosir. Mostly home-brew
<skellat> I'd still use rawdog to transmogrify the RSS into HTML which would be an intermediate step to converting to EPUB
<paultag> mmhum
<skellat> That's how Amazon's Digital Text Platform basically works as they want indy publishers to upload in HTML for them to transmogrify for Kindle usage
<paultag> barf
<paultag> that should be a local app
 * skellat recognizes he is listed in the Kindle store in a few places
<paultag> sweet :)
<Cheri703> I just have the wifi turned off, because I am only loading stuff from the computer. also paultag, when you get it, go on the b&n site to delete the crappy sample books and such from your "account" and then refresh it
<skellat> paultag: It definitely should be a local app.  Considering the mix of what Amazon provides, especially with EC2, that's really not a high priority for them.
<paultag> Cheri703: oh?
<paultag> skellat: aye
<Cheri703> yeah, you have your "account" on the site, where you can manage books you've purchased from them, it comes preloaded with "samples" and you can't delete them locally
<paultag> Cheri703: how's it sync with Ubuntu?
<paultag> Cheri703: Ah, sweet. I see, cool
<Cheri703> fine, shows up as flash storage
<paultag> so it's managed via browser, cool
<paultag> Cheri703: hummmm
<Cheri703> books straight from b&n are
<skellat> I'm curious if Banshee could plop a/v files on the Nook
<Cheri703> the newer calibre recognizes it at connection
<Cheri703> the new nook has no a/v capability
<skellat> Crap
<paultag> Cheri703: ah, what a bummer
 * skellat puts on the private-practice evil librarian-type hat
<Cheri703> not even audio, which the old one apparently had
<paultag> Cheri703: crud. Now I'm wondering if a color is a better buy
<Cheri703> I'm sure you could store the files on there, but you can't play them
<paultag> 3G is pretty critical
<paultag> but I don't like the idea of a backlight
<Cheri703> color has no 3g either afaik
<paultag> ach, really?
<skellat> Way too many blue sky thinkers in the publishing biz have claimed that a/v content in ebooks was essential.  I'm shocked that Barnes & Noble produced effectively a tablet computer without a/v capability instead of a futuristic e-reader
<Cheri703> yup
<Cheri703> kindle and old nook have 3g
<Cheri703> but kindle has no epub
<Cheri703> which was a must for me
<skellat> Until June 30th, 3G remains useless here in Ashtabula County
<Cheri703> skellat: this thing is pretty straightforward E READER, nothing else
<Cheri703> which is fine by me
<skellat> Cheri703: How much did it cost?
<Cheri703> $140+tax
<skellat> Yikes
<paultag> humm.
<canthus13> paultag: Oh Hi.
<paultag> skellat: that's not too bad for a full android platform
<paultag> heyya canthus13
<skellat> paultag: But as Cheri703 noted, it is an ereader only
<Cheri703> well, it runs android 2.1
<Cheri703> just e-ink screen and no audio support
<paultag> skellat: until you hack it
<Cheri703> so you could actually run android apps, just have to be aware of e-ink limitations
<paultag> Cheri703: that's not a problem if I write the app for it
<Cheri703> :)
<skellat> paultag: For that cost I could pick up ten hardbacks for the collection here
<paultag> skellat: yeah, but I need a book that can stay updated with info on all my F/OSS projects
<Cheri703> I'm a pretty fast reader, so libraries are a HUGE hassle for me...I'm in there every few days returning/restocking, so I don't read...I ENJOY reading, but it's a big hassle. so this thing is going to be awesome for me :) and as soon as I can get them formatted in a happier way, I will be able to study cert manuals and such (the pdf conversion didn't go as smoothly as hoped)
<paultag> Cheri703: can it not do PDFs OTB?
<Cheri703> so, while one *could* purchase many physical books for the same price, *for me* this is a WAY better option
<Cheri703> yeah, but displaying them and stuff...I'm still toying with straight pdf vs converted to epub
<skellat> Cheri703: I know.
<Cheri703> it depends on the file
<Cheri703> some show up better than others
<Unit193> A bluescreen on shutdown... Nice!
<paultag> Cheri703: any rhyme or reason?\
<Cheri703> just based on original format of the pdf
<skellat> Unit193: What bluescreened?
<Cheri703> it depends on how the creator did things paultag
<paultag> humm
<skellat> Cheri703 & paultag: Not all PDFs are the same.  Having them tagged makes reflowing better.  LibreOffice allows that easily on export to PDF.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> skellat: Some crappy OS :P
<Cheri703> but if you're....acquiring a pdf of a book, then sometimes they are unfriendly
<paultag> Cheri703: I wonder if I can find an android tablet
<skellat> Unit193: At least it isn't the Yellow Screen of Death we get from Time Warner Cable when a channel feed suddenly drops out
<paultag> under 300 bucks
<Cheri703> nook color
<paultag> Cheri703: IIRC that hardware is a abit old
<Cheri703> I just didn't want backlight :)
<Cheri703> I dunno
<Cheri703> but it's cheap
<paultag> true, I don't like backlight
<paultag> Cheri703: aye
<paultag> ugh, what a decision
<paultag> I wonder if it has the same SD setup as the original
<Cheri703> paultag: if you are willing to wait til they get a STABLE root/alternate rom, then I will test whatever you come up with, as long as you promise that if it gets screwed up, you'll replace it and you can have this one :)
<Cheri703> what do you mean?
<paultag> Cheri703: the old nooks had a SD card on the board it's self as well as the external one
<Cheri703> no, when the guy opened it up, it's a 2gb flash chip right on the board
<paultag> Cheri703: awesome!! What format?
<Cheri703> http://nookdevs.com/Nook_Simple_Touch
<Cheri703> that's as much as he said last night (basically)
<paultag> Cheri703: ah bummer it's melted in
<Cheri703> yeah, sorry, that was what I meant
<paultag> humm
<paultag> I wonder if he has a photo
<Cheri703> ask him, he replied in #nookdevs, that's the guy :)
<paultag> if it's a sane format a breakout board will be easy to wire up
<paultag> Cheri703: ty :)
<Cheri703> yup :)
<skellat> I'm shuffling off to bed.  Goodnight y'all.  To get any audio in to the podcast, I need it before 6 PM or so Sunday.  All you have to do is call 702-714-0397 and Google Voice handles the rest.  The machine-generated transcripts are usually hilarious by themselves.  ReLoCo updates are especially sought as to what's going on across the state...
<paultag> night skrappjaw
<paultag> alright, I'm off too
<paultag> 'night all
<Unit193> Adios!
<dmcglone1> Whew what a night :-/
<canthus13> dmcglone1: you're awake?? Aren't you up waaaaaaaay past your bedtime?
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13 everyone just left my house
<Unit193> canthus13: I thought it was 11 too...
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Did you moon them?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: I thought you turned into a pumpkin or passed out where you stood or something.
<dmcglone1> I usually get in bed and watch tv till about 1 or 2 am
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> I usually come in here a while before I hit the hay, and even though tonight is a later night, I don't break my routine.. LOL
<dmcglone1> everyone came over unexpectedly
<Unit193> Where is jgould anyway? He's part of the late night crew...
<dmcglone1> while they were singing karaoke, I thought about sneaking in the computer room and hanging out, but I didn't want to be rude :-/
 * Unit193 would have do it...
<dmcglone1> well I'm wide awake thats for sure
<dmcglone1> It's more exciting hanging in here talking to myself than listening them howl on a microphone... LOL
<dmcglone1> Anybody ever heard of the band DC Talk?
<Unit193> Use cotton
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Yeah
<dmcglone1> Rick May of DC talk is my cousin
<dmcglone1> thats why there's so much freakin music around here all the time
<dmcglone1> No freakin wonder I'm deaf ;-)
<dmcglone1> gonna get me so cereal. I eat breakfast before I go to bed so I don't have to do it in the morning.
<Unit193> But then you don't get to eat in the morning...
<dmcglone1> I hate eating in the morning
<dmcglone1> too tired, too lazy and it makes me sick
<Unit193> But there is no food...
<dmcglone1> I don't know why, but i've always ate cereal before bed
<dmcglone1> I guess you could say it's my midnight snack
<Unit193> I eat at night too, but I also eat in the morning...
<dmcglone1> I have never in as long as I can remember eating in the morning
<canthus13> Wow... I'm listening to the entire Nirvana Nevermind album for the first time in probably 15 years.
<dmcglone1> cool, I haven't heard them in ages either
<dmcglone1> canthus13: like slipknot?
<dmcglone1> Dang that got me thinking of all that old school music
<dmcglone1> Suicidal Tendencies "you can't bring me down"
<canthus13> dmcglone1: slipknot? nah.. ST rocked, tough. :)
<dmcglone1> yeah ST. remember "SOD" stormtroopers of death? or "MOD" Method of destruc‭tion?
<canthus13> MOD yes. SOD no.
<dmcglone1> bad ass bands!
<dmcglone1> RUN DMC?
<dmcglone1> Damn man how I miss High School now
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 is off to bed... weird to be hitting the sack before dmcglone.
<Unit193> Heh
<Unit193> He's on after 1am!!
<canthus13> Unit193: I don't think it's really him.
<canthus13> Anway... 'nite.
<Unit193> canthus13: You may be on to something!
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<canthus13> I will. No kids. :)
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Unit193> Why the heck they don't have plowshare in the repos (Even GetDeb) I will never know...
<dmcglone1> who knows when I'll decide to hit the hay tonight, but I'm sensing it'll be soon.
<dmcglone1> what is plowshare?
<Unit193> Cheri703 is gone, jgould is MIA and canthus13 is down for the night
<Cheri703> hmm?
<Unit193> http://code.google.com/p/plowshare/
<Unit193> Cheri703 isn't gone...
 * Cheri703 is reading
<Cheri703> y'know, books n stuff
<Cheri703> \o/ for nook!
<Unit193> She has DND on...
<Unit193> How much llike a book is it?
<Cheri703> dnd?
<Cheri703> reading quality: very much, convenience? way better
<Unit193> Do Not Disturb
<dmcglone1> I hardly ever read because when I do, I can't set it down and it takes my whole day and night
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I've started on book 4 since yesterday around 10pm...
<Cheri703> Unit193: I have no knowledge of having that on..maybe because I was idle?
<dmcglone1> it's hard to set em down once you get going isn't it
<Cheri703> yup
<Unit193> Cheri703: I was just saying that you did, nothing was telling me that
<dmcglone1> John Grisham is my favorite author
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Did you have a look?
<Cheri703> ping me if you need me :)
<dmcglone1> the file sharing with from the command line?
<dmcglone1> yeah
<dmcglone1> with all the recent lawsuits and stuff, I'm afraid to use file sharing
<Unit193> It downloads from things like megaupload, rapidshare, 4shared, mediafire (That doesn't have to be illegal)
<dmcglone1> Limewire did the same thing and they just recently got shut down
<Unit193> Those are hosting sites, LimeWire was a P2P client...
<dmcglone1> Ah yes, very true
<Unit193> ...and it didn't run on linux (FrostWire does)
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone1> I used Limewire on linux exclusivly
<dmcglone1> It was in the repos actually
<dmcglone1> Ok I've got to lay down. Back is aching
<dmcglone1> So I'm out for the night
<dmcglone1> G'night all
<Unit193> I didn' think it was... Ah well!
<dmcglone> http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/06/03/sony.pictures.hacked.mashable/index.html
<paultag> Cheri703: I got a Nook STR
<Cheri703> \o/
<paultag> Cheri703: if you want to make friends, I'm my IRC name @gmail
<Cheri703> what do you think of it?
<Cheri703> ok, I'm the same :)
<Cheri703> I don't have the social stuff turned on at the moment, but next time I turn on wifi I will :)
<Cheri703> get the newest version of calibre, from the site
<Cheri703> use the binary thinger
<paultag> Cheri703: it's pretty cool
<paultag> Cheri703: I dig
<canthus13> Unit193: Bah. If I'm gonna spin my own openbox/Ubuntu ISO, I've gotta go back and figure out what I installed manually. :(
<Cheri703> finished my book, now have to clean living room...real live client coming over later!
<Unit193> canthus13: Sweet! That's the hard part (I would still have the tars in random spots)
 * canthus13 really needs to set up a test system to do this. :/
<Unit193> canthus13: I would really try that remix (If not on hardware, a VM)
<canthus13> :D
<Unit193> canthus13: How much RAM is it using on startup?
<canthus13> ~6% of 4GB.
<paultag> Cheri703: what's the name of the local app for the nook? I want to purge out those default books :)
<Cheri703> oh, you have to do that from the website: nook.com and log in using the stuff you put in when you registered
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks :0
<paultag> sorry, :) *
<Cheri703> and calibre is the computer app to load stuff
<Cheri703> but the version in the repos is older
<Cheri703> so get it from their site, and it will recognize it
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks :)
<Cheri703> yep
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll file a bug with Debian letting them know it's out of date and try and sync it
<Cheri703> well, I'm on 10.10
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, but we pull from Debian
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> the newest version does run on 10.10 fine, just...not in the repo :/
 * Unit193 adds getdeb because Ubuntu updates too slow
<paultag> booo
<paultag> unsupported third partyyy
<Unit193> boooo! Programs last updated 3 years ago or not in the repo at all!
<paultag> Cheri703: what's your version?
<paultag> Unit193: then file a bug and someone will include it
<paultag> Unit193: or update it
<paultag> Unit193: it's really really not that hard
<Unit193> paultag: Packaging isn't easy...
<paultag> Cheri703: I see 0.8.2+dfsg-1
<paultag> Unit193: it is, I do it.
<Cheri703> the version I got from the site is 0.8.4, version in the repo is 0.7.18
<paultag> Cheri703: 11.04 will have the new copy already :)
<Cheri703> on 10.10
<Cheri703> yeah, probably
<paultag> Cheri703: you can dget the deb if you'd like
<Cheri703> there were dependency things
<paultag> i'm doing that :)
<Cheri703> I tried that
<Cheri703> a bunch of python dependencies
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll backport it to my PPA
<Cheri703> and some of them said they'd break things if I updated them
<paultag> hehe
<Cheri703> I tried using a different ppa and it didn't even show up in synaptic or anything, it was supposed to be 0.8.2
<Cheri703> for maveric
<Cheri703> k
<paultag> Cheri703: I'm backporting to natty. I'll see about maverick while I'm at it
<Cheri703> this was where I tried to get it: https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/calibre/+packages
<Cheri703> I just did the binary install from the calibre site and it works fine
<paultag> yeah I guess build-deps are iffy
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<paultag> Cheri703: it's not showing my bousers manual on it
<paultag> sed s/bo//g
<Cheri703> your what user manual?
<paultag> Cheri703: the one that comes on there
<paultag> Cheri703: I don't want it :)
<Cheri703> I got bo {symbol box} {symbol box} users manual
<Cheri703> oh, yeah, I don't know how to get rid of those :/
<paultag> dang
<paultag> 'bout to load up some PDFs and test
<jgould> So,  i'm bored and am thinking about trying Debian...
<skellat> Why?
<jgould> because I'm bored
<canthus13> jgould: that'll likely give you more headaches than ubuntu as far as sane defaults go.
<jgould> It won't boot on the Mini without some tweaking...
<canthus13> If you're looking for something to fight with, it should suit your purposes. :)
<skrappjaw> Debian is different
<skrappjaw> i should say it is different in a sense if you started with ubuntu. Kindof a pain in the butt at first for me.
<skrappjaw> Nautilus doesnt like to run as root for me on debian6.
<skrappjaw> I guess as I get better hardware and more experience i'll be ok with it.
<canthus13> Watch out... 'root' is a dirty word around ubuntu folks.
 * skrappjaw isnt politically correct.
<skrappjaw> :P
<skrappjaw> been thinking about enabling root usr in my ubuntu
 * jgould looks into a custom ROM or rooting his new phone already...
<canthus13> jgould: geek.
<canthus13> jgould: yer a bit slow, though... I'd have rooted it in the first 10 minutes. :)
<jgould> I have to figure out how to root this phone, and I want a copy of the stock ROM before I load a custom...
<canthus13> jgould: If I'm going to screw with stuff like that, I get the protection plan.  If I screw it up, I step on it and return it. :)
<jgould> I should be able to load a diffrent ROM if I fucking want.  (or load the Amazon App Store) if I want it (AT&T blocks the install of it...)
<jgould> Don't the phone vendors have to release the ROM's under the GPL?
<canthus13> Don't think so.
<canthus13> The ROMs aren't GPL.. Just the Android code.
<canthus13> and the Android code is publicly available.
<jgould> So how the hell do people get the Roms that they install (or the stock roms from thier devices?)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-29
<thafreak_> canthus13: hosting service? chicagovps is the company
<thafreak> brb
<thafreak> canthus13: if you want the coupon code, let me know..or just check out lowendbox.com
<thafreak> $48/year for 1024mb of ram vps
<paultag> that's not bad
<thafreak> not sure if you get that price every year, or if it's just the first year or what
<paultag> in fact, that
<paultag> is pretty awesome
<thafreak> yup
<paultag> I'm paying a few hundred a yea
<paultag> r
<thafreak> regularly it's like 12 something /month they charge
<thafreak> anyone suggest a good windows irc program?
<canthus13> irssi.
<thafreak> for winidiots
<canthus13> I think it requires cygwin, though.
<thafreak> if it doesn't have like one button they press to magically connect them, they'll fuck it up
<canthus13> just be a man and telnet to 6667. :)
<paultag> +1
<thafreak> not for me, for the people i have to support
<canthus13> hmm..
<canthus13> Pidgin was ok for it.
<thafreak> most of which are chemistry ugrads it seems
<thafreak> yay, go portableapps.com...
<thafreak> always seem to have decent windows apps listed there
<jandrusk> Be an even bigger man and use netcat as your Telnet client ;)
<thafreak> you guys are funny
<thafreak> i'm going to have you guys explain how to use netcat to these chem ugrads who can barely use a browser
<thafreak> i think most ugrads only know how to use facebook
<canthus13> Sure. get me a job there and I'll do it. :)
<thafreak> hahaha
<thafreak> i barely have a job there
 * canthus13 spends all day explaining computer operations to people with less mental acuity than an expired can of cat food.
<thafreak> i think this grant we're working on is the only reason i still have a job
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> i'm the only person left in our group besides the director (who isn't paid by our group because she
<thafreak> s a professor technically)
<thafreak> oh and a student, who gets maybe 20 hours a week
<canthus13> :/
<thafreak> basically, i do everything...
<thafreak> except write grants and travel all over trying to convice people to give us money
<thafreak> that's the directors job...but all the actual work...that's me
<thafreak> oh and the student does web stuff...
<thafreak> like changing themes for drupal or whatever my boss decides to use this week
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> It can't be any worse than being chained to a desk all day.
<thafreak> i'm not saying my job is worse than yours...
<thafreak> :)
<canthus13> ...that is, chained to a desk talking to morons all day. :P
<canthus13> Yay banking regulations.
<yano> anyone know of any other cable companies in the columbus area besides TWC and WOW?
<paultag> yano: that's a canthus13 question
<andygraybeal> yano i'm in wisconsin!!
<canthus13> yano: you don't often find a bunch of companies overbuilding each other.  It's a huge pain in the ass and really expensive to run cable, and if you've already got 2 cable companies in the area, it'd take 20 years or more to see a profit.
<yano> ah
<canthus13> we're overbuilt with TWC in a few small areas.. there's no money there. :/
<yano> yea, i'm just looking for options as a consumer. a location i was checking out doesn't have WOW available
<yano> and i've had bad experience with TWC in the past
<Unit193> Really? Mind saying a little about what it was?
<canthus13> TWC has... ambiguous bandwidth caps, for one. they're different depending on the neighborhood you're in, just about.
<yano> they were advertising 1 Mbps at the time i last had their service and they were only giving me 768 kbps
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> you should get within 10% of advertised speed. :/
<canthus13> we fudge it by setting the modems at 10% higher than the advertised speed. :)
<canthus13> so 35mbit would actually be 38.5mbit.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-30
<canthus13> paultag: The Game.
<paultag> canthus13: fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<thafreak> bastards
<thafreak> so anyone try out ubuntu business desktop remix?
<thafreak> also, anyone else having trouble with flash not working on 12.04?
<thafreak> it might just some how be my one really old laptop...it just stopped working out of the blue
 * canthus13 hasn't even tried out ubuntu since 10.10
<thafreak> it was running 10.04, stopped working, installed 12.04 on it, still can't get flash to work
<thafreak> canthus13: then what the hell you doing here?
<thafreak> :-P
<canthus13> thafreak: Hoping they'll regain their sanity at some point and ditch this unity crap.
<thafreak> i doubt it man
<thafreak> i'm trying to like it...but i still like gnome3 vanilla better :/
<thafreak> oh well, desktops not that important to my life honestly :)
 * canthus13 likes gnome 3... there are some bits that suck, but overall it's not bad.
<thafreak> bleh, business desktop is still the same desktop installer
<thafreak> so no full disk crypto
<thafreak> lame
<canthus13> crypto makes it difficult to upgrade. :/
<canthus13> or reinstall, anyway.
<dzho> I'm also suspicious of full-disk lending aid to a known-plaintext attack, but when I ask about that, I usually get silence or people who say "well, yes, that would be a problem if it was susceptible to such an attack, but it's not"
<dzho> I find the latter a bit hard to credit.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-31
<thafreak> dzho: so full disk aes 256 crypto is susceptible to plain text attacks?
<dzho> thafreak: I don't know that it is.
<dzho> but saying "I know of no such attack" != "there are no such attacks"
<dzho> the general idea here being that one might easily infer the OS a system is running, and so have access to quite a load of known-plaintext.
<thafreak> "Modern ciphers such as Advanced Encryption Standard are not currently susceptible to known-plaintext attacks."
<thafreak> from wikipedia
<thafreak> plus i always use cbc
<paultag> well, a kpta isn't really great against most implementations
<thafreak> so stop worrying me dzho with terms i'm not familiar with :)
<paultag> if you take pure rsa, it will work, because an "n" will always resolve to the same thing (with "n"^m % pq)
<paultag> see http://blog.pault.ag/post/2175430707/the-rsa-algorithm-humanized-sorta
<thafreak> gotcha
<paultag> but most algorithms also shift the text with some sort of passphrase on top or so
<paultag> and because it won't come out to the plain text it's self, you can't tell when you've "cracked" it
<paultag> in fact, some algorithms even let you "sign" the plaintext
<paultag> back to work
<MaskedDriver> Hello all. Long time no see
<paultag> o/
<thafreak> oh hey, it's the masked one
<MaskedDriver> how you guys been doing?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: livin' the dream, how are you?
<paultag> canthus13: the game
<MaskedDriver> paultag: about the same. Living in MI now
<paultag> nice :)
<MaskedDriver> took a few months after I stepped down a ReLoCo lead in C-bus before I finally made the move, but it gave me extra time to really look for a position up here
<paultag> nice :)
<MaskedDriver> how are things going in the OH LoCo?
<paultag> well :)
<paultag> how's MI, MaskedDriver?
<MaskedDriver> good
<MaskedDriver> MI is aight I guess... Missing the roads in OH that's for sure lol
<MaskedDriver> you been back home any time recently paultag?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: where home == cleveland?
<MaskedDriver> no where home == out east
<paultag> MaskedDriver: I live out east now
<paultag> moved back about a year ago
<MaskedDriver> paultag: ahhh
<MaskedDriver> lol wow... it's been awhile hasn't it?
<paultag> 617 4 lyfe
<paultag> MaskedDriver: a bit :)
<paultag> I should plan for attending OLF this year
<MaskedDriver> it always falls the weekend my girlfriend go to Mackinac Island
<paultag> ah
<canthus13> paultag: bah. you got me with The Game. :P
<paultag> fuuuuuuuu
<canthus13> :D
<paultag> again, when will this senseless aggression end?!?
<jrgifford> paultag: no AC?
<paultag> jrgifford: I'm working from home right now
<jrgifford> i'm just in a place with very intermittent internet
<paultag> but the AC broke @ where we woork
<paultag> work
<jrgifford> i'd rather be without AC. :P
<Cheri703> \o/
<paultag> I'm at work, kampfy
<Cheri703> I had like a month with pretty much nothing to do with my work from home thing, and today had a call with the owner saying "um, the folks who were supposed to be getting you up to speed totally dropped the ball, we have SO MUCH you could be doing, and in about 2 weeks we can discuss the idea of you being full/mostly full time for us"
<Cheri703> :D :D which would be amazing because even 30 hours per week for them as a contractor would net more than my current gross pay (which is pathetic, but still :D )
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> I am excited :)
<Cheri703> I have been sort of dead to the world on a lot of stuff due to current job sucking my will to live. so...apologies to everyone on that -_-
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> Not really sure what the hell is going on, but it seems ubuntu-precise's libvirt/kvm stuff is a pile of WTF
<dzho> Cheri703: good to see you back in the channel
<dzho> thafreak: I don't know, I never had much use for all the whizbang stuff for virtualization
<dzho> I cargo-cult copy some xen .cfg files and go from there
<dzho> haven't dug so far into kvm
<dzho> paultag: you and your "kampfy" :P
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yep, as he said, nice to "see" you around.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-01
<Cheri703> yeah, I lurk, but I am busy/brain dead :/ got let out of work early, which is WONDERFUL
 * canthus13 drools.
 * canthus13 did not get out early. :P
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh. if you haven't heart, my n00b was born on the 16th.
<Cheri703> yeah! congrats!
<canthus13> Cheri703: there's a pic on facebook. :)
<Cheri703> I'll check it out :)
<Cheri703> he's teeeeny
<canthus13> He is...  4lbs 12oz at birth.  he's back up to 4/10 as of yesterday.
<Cheri703> my brother and his wife had their daughter on the 19th
<canthus13> Cool. :)
<MaskedDriver> has anybody watched the web series "The Scene"?
<thafreak> is it any good?
<MaskedDriver> thafreak: it's pretty interesting yeah
<MaskedDriver> I haven't really gotten into Season 2 yet, but the first one shows a lot of the drama that goes on inside scene groups
<thafreak> ooooohhhhhh k....where are my windows...
<thafreak> windows keep disapearing on unity here
<thafreak> alt-tab'ing they don't show up
<thafreak> like i'm listening to music streaming from a website in chromium
<thafreak> but can't find the window anywhere
<thafreak> this is pissing me right the f**k off
<thafreak> OK...found it...super+w
<thafreak> geez
<toddc_> learning curve!!! :(
<toddc_> it gets better as you use it :)
<thafreak> no some windows are gone
<thafreak> i was able to find the chromium window with super+w, but other windows are gone
<thafreak> app is still running
<thafreak> can't find window for it
<thafreak> something's wrong with this crap
<thafreak> like my thunderbird process is still running, but I can't find a window for it anywhere
<thafreak> it's the damned unity bar's fault
<thafreak> if something doesn't show up there, it also doesn't show up in the alt-tab list
<thafreak> i feel like i'm running windows
<thafreak> brb, gonna reboot...maybe an update left something inconsistent...
<MaskedDriver> exit
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-02
 * oda has caught the freetard bug
<zenu> Hello, I am curious to what part of the State everybody is from?
<toddc_> tempe
<toddc_> az
<oda> O_0
<oda> toddc_, what are you doing here?
<toddc_> remember I said you hang out in some weird places
<oda> Been here long before ubuntu-us-az
<toddc_> I'm a global kind of guy
<toddc_> Paultag invited me over here a while back but I hang in ubuntu-us-ca and plugaz
<zenu> Does that mean Ubuntu Ohio is not in Ohio?
<oda> zenu, No it is predominantly
<oda> zenu, the events are hosted there, yes.
<zenu> oda, Is there anything coming up in Columbus?
<zenu> oda, I live under a rock for the most part
<oda> zenu, I'm not sure but that's usually where they have stuff
<MaskedDriver> end of September there is the Ohio Linux Fest
<MaskedDriver> They also hold ReLoCo meetings last I checked (over a year ago)
<MaskedDriver> They used to be held at the Panera on the OSU campus
<zenu> Is there a website to check upcoming dates?
<MaskedDriver> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/
<zenu> thanks MaskedDriver
<MaskedDriver> zenu: not a problem
<paultag> ah, toddc_ left
<oda> jell-o puddin pops
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-03
<paultag> oda: yyyooollloooo
<oda> paultag, no
 * oda sort of believes in reincarnation
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-28
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/148  FLAC Version: http://archive.org/download/BC114/BC-114.flac | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Please go read the mailing list archive!
<Unit193> Where's Opus! :P
<Unit193> (Kidding.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-30
<thafreak> well...just moved my irssi session from my old pogo plug to my new raspberry pi
<thafreak> lets see how this goes :)
<thafreak> how's ohio by the way?
<jrgifford> thafreak: ohio is doing good.
<jrgifford> i think
<paultag> OH!
<jrgifford> IO!
<paultag> !
<thafreak> oh.io?
<thafreak> who registered that one?
<paultag> I looked at it
<paultag> but I was too late
<thafreak> awe
<jrgifford> sadface
<paultag> I got deb.io
<thafreak> i thought domains had to be a min of 3 characters anyway?
<paultag> nah
<paultag> that'
<paultag> that's a per TLD thing
<thafreak> i looked at .io's but they're likle $99
<paultag> thafreak: e.g. x.org is a thing
<paultag> thafreak: bad registrar :)
<thafreak> how much you get them for?
<paultag> 40 something
<paultag> I can do it for about 32 after I get my account updated
<thafreak> meh, still...unless I had a good reason, I don't think I'd pay that much
<paultag> my .ag is expensive
<paultag> like 90 some odd bucks.
<thafreak> i have a .me that I pay a bit more for already
<paultag> .me is not so bad
<paultag> .org is cheep
<jrgifford> .com can be cheap
<jrgifford> .net meh
<paultag> I need to stop buying domains
<jrgifford> how many do you have now?
<paultag> I toned it down
<paultag> I think I'm down to about 8
<jrgifford> i'm at 6 right now.
<paultag> I just droped a few
<paultag> I need to get my shit in line
<jrgifford> personal, company 1, company 2, armyofminions.com, and a few others.
<paultag> word
<jrgifford> i mean, i saw armyofminions.com was available, and said MINE
<jrgifford> IM GETTING THAT
<thafreak> wow, my pogoplug is pushing 2 years uptime
<thafreak> armyofminions....you should use it to run a salt master
<thafreak> (see saltstack.org)
<jrgifford> thafreak: i start to get worried after 3 months.
<thafreak> worried about what?
<jrgifford> generally because a kernel update landed, and i don't use ksplice.
<jrgifford> uptime.
<thafreak> The only machines i reboot frequently are the ones that run a web browser
<jrgifford> but yes, i was thinking puppet, since that's my thing, but yes, i could do that with salt as well.
<thafreak> just saying...salt actually calls their slaves minions
<jrgifford> right.
<thafreak> seems fitting
<jrgifford> i could use that for a hosted salt service.
<thafreak> i still need to run some tests with salt on the raspberry pi
<jrgifford> was reading salt doesn't work for the pi
<paultag> you're still on that salt grind?
<thafreak> oh really
<thafreak> i had some problems getting salt to work on the pogo plug
<thafreak> it was their crypto or something...the implementation was endian specific
<thafreak> but i installed a pure python version and it mostly worked
<thafreak> and yes, I'm still on that salt grind
<thafreak> it's still the closest thing to what I wanted to build from scratch...and it's already implemented
<thafreak> plus they've already built in windows support
<paultag> mmm
<thafreak> so I'm hoping I can deploy at customer's location, and manage some aspects of their winblows boxen remotely
<jrgifford> that is an advantage of salt
<jrgifford> puppet/chef can do some stuff, but from what i've been told, salt does it better.
<thafreak> anyone in here know about newer lcd/led monitors?
<thafreak> I'm looking to get 2 large-ish (23-24")
<thafreak> i want to play games on at least one of them
<thafreak> is the 5ms time monitors decent, or do I really want the 2ms or even a 1ms one?
 * dzho watches with interest
<dzho> thafreak: if you find out elsehow, I'd appreciate a comment here about what you learn
<thafreak> dzho: find out what? monitors?
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> particularly, about the speed requirements
<dzho> I'm sure there's a write up out there on teh intarwebs that explains this all, the trick is finding it.
<dzho> in a simple minded way, I look at 5ms and think that's equivalent to 200Hz which sounds plenty fast to me
<dzho> given as how I was just talking today with someone about how valuable we still find CRTs that can do 120Hz or better at a decent resolution.
<thafreak> yeah, from what I've read, it all says faster is better...but anything bellow 6ms should be fine
<dzho> but there's probably some other factor I'm not considering, or the rates are not so directly comparable because of reasons
<thafreak> it's up to your eyes...some people see ghosting at 6ms some don't
<dzho> slow eyes
<thafreak> but i guess there's also two main panel types, TN and IPS now
<thafreak> IPS has better colors and angles, but typically slower response times and more energy consumption
<thafreak> so, it all seems to be a bunch of tradeoffs
<thafreak> but I've seen most of the new IPS ones are also atleast 5ms...so I guess that's not too bad
<thafreak> and from what I've read, they'd be better for things where colors matter (like photo editing)
<thafreak> so I think since I'll not be playing games most of the time, I'm going to lean that direction
<thafreak> I'll probably be doing much more photo editing/web development/programming/IRC than gaming
<dzho> so say we all
<thafreak> :)
<thafreak> what I'm most insterested in, is finding one at a decent price at best buy, where I can get 6mo financing :)
<dzho> I'm just going to look into the Oculus Rift stuff and see if Pymol will drive them.
<dzho> 300 bucks, oh boy
<thafreak> Pymol?
<dzho> you know it mang
<thafreak> no, "what is Pymol for 300 dzho"
<dzho> oh
<dzho> sorry
<dzho> pymol.org
<dzho> 3D molecular visualization software
<thafreak> ah
<thafreak> in python i'm guessing?
<dzho> it's written in  . . . C++, I think, but has python bindings
<thafreak> oh, ok...
<thafreak> usually projects that begin with py are python...but ok
<dzho> http://www.mtbs3d.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=10808#p47940
<dzho> yeah, maybe it goes beyond "has bindings"
<thafreak> stranger things have happened...like how they used windows XP at NASA and in space...retards
<skellat> It was flight qualified for the longest time.  Flight qualification is not a speedy process.  After all, only Squeeze is going up to the ISS...not Wheezy...
<dzho> from a pure FOSS perspective, its late developer and founder established an interesting approach to licensing.
<dzho> the source code is licensed under a permissive, BSDish license.
<dzho> but the binaries he produces are not released that way.
<dzho> he's like, if you can build it for your platform from source, more power to you.
<dzho> so, you can get it "for free" via Ubuntu or Debian packages.
<dzho> but *not* for Windows or Mac.
<dzho> sorry, I should say the binaries he produced.
<dzho> his widow sold the rights and the company that bought them, last I saw, was continuing in that same vein.
 * dzho has a muppets moment
<dzho> XP INNNNNN SPAAAAAAAACE
<thafreak> that's the way all software should be
<thafreak> open, but if you want packaged binaries, support, etc, then be willing to pay
<dzho> I resisted his approach for a long time, but now I think I see the justice in it.
<dzho> sort of like the way I resisted the FSF approach when I first started trying to get GNU things on an IRIX box:  "What do you mean, I can pay you for tapes of the software?  Tapes?  Pay?  What part of 'free' don't you understand?"  (time passes)  "Oh."
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-31
<thafreak> Ok, so I have a freenas box exporting a zfs managed chunk of disk space to a VM host running lxc containers
<thafreak> lxc likes btrfs for making instant clones of containers using it's COW features
<thafreak> I'm wondering if it would suck having btrfs on an iscis volume which is just a a virtual volume on a zfs share...
<thafreak> :/
<dzho> ALL THE BUZZINITIALISMS
<dzho> I haven't gotten my head around lxc quite yet
<paultag> try lxc-docker
<dzho> xen has sorted of ruined me, in terms of expectations of how things work.
<paultag> docker is nice.
<paultag> real nice.
<dzho> paultag: I'll bear that in mind.
 * dzho tends to be very leery of automation
<dzho> maybe in lxc's case I should automate up some stuff just to get it running so I can have some experience on which to base my expectations.
<dzho> but usually I get a litle anxious the more moving parts there are.
<dzho> version skew and all that, you know.
<jrgifford> paultag: i haven't tried docker
<jrgifford> i <3 the idea, just haven't gotten the chance to try it.
<paultag> jrgifford: it's brokay
<jrgifford> (and I <3 lxc)
<paultag> saw it when they announced it at PyCon
<paultag> been helping them get it ready for Debian
<paultag> but it's got some … interesting … decisions
<jrgifford> you know what, they don't support fedora, which is my only 64 bit os install. guess it will be a few more weeks. :(
<paultag> you can comment out the arch check
<paultag> it works fine on 32 bit
<jrgifford> oh, ok. i thought they were actually picky.
<paultag> nah
<paultag> they just didn't want to deal with arches
<jrgifford> good to know.
<paultag> I did it on my VPS, workedish
<paultag> ish because I didn't fix my kernel
<jrgifford> ah, ok
<thafreak> does docker have support for long running/permanent containers?
<thafreak> like auto start on host reboot kind of stuff?
<paultag> I believe so, yes
<paultag> it saves them in a shim directory
<thafreak> i haven't gotten too far into actually using lxc for anything yet
<jrgifford> lxc is great.
<thafreak> i just built a new low power vm host and moved some older kvm's over to it
<thafreak> i've used lxc-create a few times and played around, but that's about it...
<thafreak> haven't deployed a server for actual use yet
<jrgifford> i'm going to need to figure out how to replicate ubuntu's lxc conf on fedora or straight debian, because i need it for a presentation in less than a week.
<jrgifford> yay live demos of stuff!
<thafreak> the install fest in cleveland?
<jrgifford> no, but i do need to finish setting up the PXE server for that.
<jrgifford> that'll be my tuesday morning task. :P
<thafreak> lol...
<jrgifford> no sense in actually *preparing* for it
<jrgifford> are you coming?
<thafreak> probably not...cleveland is a bit of a haul from where I work...
<jrgifford> fair enough.
<thafreak> unless I work from home...
<jrgifford> think of it this way, we can get a picture for skellat, because he needs to have a picture for our renewal next year.
<thafreak> but things are hectic at home now...lots of projects, not sure the wife would approve
<jrgifford> heh, fair enough.
<skellat> jrgifford: We don't need no stinkin' pictures
<thafreak> what day/time is it though?
<skellat> jrgifford: There isn't an approval/reapproval process anymore
<jrgifford> skellat: oh? :(
<jrgifford> thafreak: tuesday, at ~6pm
<jrgifford> i'll be there all day though, and then i'll be ready to help people if they feel the need to come early.
<skellat> jrgifford: Yeah.  There will be "verified" LoCo teams.  I'm still waiting on the official LoCo Council announcement as to what those hoops entail but they're supposed to be far, far less.
<jrgifford> skellat: nice
<jrgifford> details - http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-LUG/events/117050322/
<skellat> Namely that we exist, there has been some e-mail/IRC/whatever activity, there is some sort of leadership, and some sort of territorial boundaries
<skellat> In-person meetings would be nice but LoCo Council isn't even counting on that right now
<jrgifford> i see.
<skellat> Especially since we're now one of the loudest LoCo since I seem to talk about us a lot on planet.u.c and at vUDS
<jrgifford> heh. i need to start blarghing again.
<skellat> Relatively speaking, of course
<jrgifford> i lost motivation after i stopped paying for hosting.
<jrgifford> when i was paying for the ability to blog, i blogged more.
<jrgifford> then i went to this free thing, which works fine, and i don't blog as much on planet.u.c
<skellat> Just make a commitment to blog once a week with a feedback loop built in for accountability
<skellat> OF COURSE, pictures added by people on their own initiative to the LoCo's wiki pages are **not** discouraged by any means mind you
 * skellat wanders back to reading the economics news at Zerohedge.com and the "help wanted" ads
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-01
<Unit193> jrgifford: Must have been a delight, getting k-lined and all. ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: something like that
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-26
<Unit193> BiosElement: IRC cloud now, eh?  No more quassel.
<BiosElement> I feel as though I need to call security... ;) Ahh yeah, Quassel hasn't been under very active development for ages now
<BiosElement> Needing to setup a chat system for a couple projects and Slack.com and IRC are the leading contenders after I put my foot down over Skype :P
<Unit193> Hmm.  Just had a release recently, but as I don't use it I don't pay that much attention.
<BiosElement> I may be mistaken, again, Haven't been keeping up for probably a couple years :/
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty-o.
<BiosElement> Really impressed with Slack though honestly
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-27
<Darkwing> belkinsa: ping
<jrgifford> belkinsa: interesting email to the ubuntu leadership team
<jrgifford> BiosElement: hipchat. For a small team, it's pretty darn good.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, are a part of that team too?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: i guess... i joined a whole bunch of teams a year or two back to stay in touch
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<jrgifford> nothing ever happens with 90% of the mailinglists i'm on.
<belkinsa> I know what you mean, it's the same with me.
<Darkwing> I started it back a few years ago after something at UDS in Orlando but I can't remember what...
<Darkwing> I was surprised to see I was still on the team LOL
<Unit193> So does anyone else in Ohio get snakes in your basement?
<dzho> we used to just over the river in w. va.  in the old farmstead cellar
<Unit193> For some reason, we tend to get a few of them...
<Unit193> It's the "Common garter snake", or Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-29
<andygraybeal> Unit193, my parents place does
<andygraybeal> yea, garter snakes too for my parents
<Unit193> Honestly, I prefer those to mice or some other stuff, just seems creepier. :P
<Unit193> paultag_: Poke, still alive?
<paultag> Unit193: nack, in DC for the week, send an efax, and I'll try and check it out
<Unit193> paultag: Dang, was going to try and bump on those two pending uploads, dev just asked me today. :P
<paultag> oh shit right
<paultag> please poke my email and say it's urgent
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> fuck my fault
<Unit193> paultag: Also, since I've learned a few things in pkg-multimedia, I think I'll be switching to git+pristine-tar, does that make it easier?
<paultag> sure :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-25
<yano> http://wkbn.com/2015/05/25/large-snake-on-loose-in-youngstown/
<jenni> [ Large snake on loose in Youngstown | WKBN.com ] - https://j.mp/1FzYOYy
<yano> lol
<yano> must be a slow news day
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-26
<yano> .py _='.py _=%s;print _%%`_ `';print _%`_ `
<jenni> .py _='.py _=%s;print _%%`_ `';print _%`_ `
<emodzhi> jenni: 3+5
<yano> you have to do .py 3+5
<yano> otherwise you trigger the AI
<emodzhi> .py 3+5
<jenni> 8
<jenni> emodzhi, 8
<emodzhi> hah
<thafreak> .py ~-3
<jenni> 2
<thafreak> .py -~3
<jenni> 4
<thafreak> windows developers are so gullable
<yano> http://☁→❄→☃→☀→☺→☂→☹→✝.ws/
<jenni> [ Sad Story Of The Snowman - An Internationalized Domain Name (IDN) Tale ] - https://j.mp/HTDFsh
<Unit193> belkinsa: "no one willing to come and help.  No speakers also" -- incorrect, there just weren't enough.
<thafreak> i thought there still was a table wasn't there?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-27
<gonyere> nobody willing to go where and help do what?
<Unit193> Eat tacos, I'd think.
<gonyere> lol
<Unit193> (Sorry, taco obsession past week or two, dunno why.)  OLF, there was a call for talks.
<gonyere> ahh. i ran a gnome booth there a couple times... fun, but not worth it by yourself. 
<jenni> h
<Unit193> I can't do talks. :3
<gonyere> why not?
<Unit193> I don't do well in front of people, and even during prep I tend to presume things I shouldn't (in terms of people already knowing what I'm talking about, etc.)
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2015/05/27/weather-alert-strong-storms-with-damaging-winds--hail-expected-tonight.html
<jenni> [ WEATHER ALERT: Possible Strong Storms With Damaging Winds & Hail Tonight | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1QaTNbC
<Unit193> Temp: 81 F (27 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: 82 F (28 C) ~ Humidity: 49% ~ Alert: Severe Thunderstorm Watch ~ Observed: Wed 27, 17:52
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-30
<Unit193> drkokandy: Been a bit, welcome back.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-01
<yano> https://www.wired.com/2016/06/yahoo-publishes-national-security-letters-fbi-drops-gag-orders/
<jenni> [ Yahoo Publishes National Security Letters After FBI Drops Gag Orders | WIRED ] - https://j.mp/1RO91U1
<dzho> yano++
<jenni> yano: +3/-0, 3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-02
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/tenderlove/status/738445761248169985
<jenni> “I like to cut out pictures of politicians and glue them to poster board. I call it my Electoral collage” | By: @tenderlove, Date: Thu Jun 02 19:02:43 +0000 2016, RT#: 2, Favs: 14
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-03
<thafreak> +1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-31
<yano> https://pyohio.org/
<jenni> [ PyOhio | Welcome ] - https://pyohio.org
<thafreak> I'll be at pyohio
<thafreak> fwiw
<Unit193> I won't.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-05-27
<thafreak> Unit193: are you involved in wireguard ppa packaging?
<Unit193> thafreak: Yeah.
<thafreak> Unit193: that's cool. I was looking at the PPA today and was like, hey I know this person!
<Unit193> thafreak: In *theory* one should only need that PPA for -tools on older Ubuntu systems now, the kernel has it (backported to HWE kernels too, of course)
<Unit193> thafreak: Also I guess you can't really get away from me, I co-maintain it in Debian too actually.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-05-28
<thafreak> OH, so the dkms should now start failing because it's backported? (That's the reason I was looking at the PPA TBH) makes sense.
<thafreak> Thanks for the work you do! I'm a fan of wireguard :)
<Unit193> \o/
